# Zuviele Dailys und Fraktionen in MoP



## Myung77 (27. Oktober 2012)

Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!

Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können. Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide.

Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu :-)


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2012)

Welche benötigt man denn *unbedingt* ?


----------



## Myung77 (27. Oktober 2012)

Goldener Lotus
Shado Pan
Die himmlichen Erhabenen
Klaxxi


----------



## Xidish (27. Oktober 2012)

Nö finde ich nicht - zumal Du  fürs Vorankommen eh nicht alle Fraktionen benötigst.
Daher kann ja jeder entscheiden, wie gründlich er alles abgrast. 



> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört


... dieses ständige Gemeckere ...
... neuregistrierte User, die meinen, gleich in ihrem allerersten Post andere betiteln und beleidigen zu müssen ... 
... der Ego-Trip so mancher Spieler heutzutage ...


----------



## Myung77 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du dich dadurch angesprochen und beleidigt fühlst ist es dein Problem. Ich lebe in einem freien Land und darf meine Meinung sagen. Wenn du eine andere Meinung hast akzeptiere ich diese, akzeptiere aber auch die Meinung anderer. Für dich sind sie nicht zuviel, ok ist in Ordnung. Ich hab ja nach Meinungen gefragt :-)

P.S Ich habe den Beitrag bearbeitet damit du dich nicht angesprochen fühlst xD


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Oktober 2012)

ich kann das teilweise nachvollziehen. es ist aber nicht unbedingt so das es zu viele sind sondern das die rufausbeute über die daillies doch recht mager ist. noch dazu kommt das man shado pan und erhabene erst angehen kann wenn man lotus auf ehrfrüchtig hat. aber naja, wenn man halt die guten items haben will ohne auf inis zurück zu greifen dann sollte man auch zeit investieren müssen.


----------



## Myung77 (27. Oktober 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> noch dazu kommt das man shado pan und erhabene erst angehen kann wenn man lotus auf ehrfrüchtig hat



Respektvoll reicht schon beim Lotus :-)


----------



## Flavastulta (27. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!
> 
> Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können. Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide.
> 
> Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu :-)



In den "guten alten Zeiten", nach denen sich alle Profiraider so sehnen (mit Profiraider meine ich jene, die absolut alles aus ihrem Char rausholen wollen um möglichst erfolgreich zu raiden, was völlig ok ist), war es nicht so, dass man sich eigentlich nur zum raiden einloggen musste. Da hieß es farmen, farmen, farmen bis die Finger bluten. Diejenigen, die heute Profiraider sein wollen, beschweren sich, dass heute alles zu einfach ist. Aber dann beschweren sie sich, dass sie Dailies machen müssen, dass sie sich im LFR anmelden müssen, dass sie Mats farmen müssen...

Die Schwierigkeit beim Raiden bestand früher zu einem großen Teil nicht in den Bossfähigkeiten, sondern in der entsprechenden Vorbereitung. Blizzard hat einen kleinen Schritt zurück in diese Zeiten gemacht, die alle angeblich so toll finden, aber das Geschrei ist riesig.

Übrigens: Normal raiden ist mit 463-Equip absolut möglich. Manche 489er-Epics erfordern nichtmal Ruf, soweit ich weiß. Also, such es dir aus: Raide mit 463 und ein wenig 489, oder raide mit 463 und ein wenig mehr 489 und mach deine Dailies für ein paar Wochen, bis du auf respektvoll (du musst nichtmal bis exalted (ehrfürchtig) kommen) bist. Beides ist möglich. Aber bitte, hör auf mit der Jammerei, davon gibt es schon genug.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> In den "guten alten Zeiten",





Damals als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten und Deutschland das Königreich Preussen war


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!



welche fraktionen benötigt man denn so dringend?

ich bin auch (wieder) aktiver raider, aber vom markenequip, habe ich nichts unbedingt benötigt.... was will ich mit ner 489er brust? ner hose? oder dem komschen trinket? 

zwei fraktionen waren mir wichtig... shado pan und august, da mein char verzauberer ist


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (27. Oktober 2012)

Also erst schrein welche Wow hat zu wenig Inhalt. Andere sagen man hat in Wow in 6-8 Wochen alles durch und gesehn. Aber Jetzt wo Blizz was macht, schrein viele, Wow ist so schwer weil man einen nicht mehr ganz so viel nachschmeißt und man mal wieder seinen Arsch bewegen muß um Bei Den und den Ruf farmen zu müßen.Mensch seit froh das Ihr was machen könnt und euch nicht schon Donnerstag um 15 Uhr langweilt weil ihr auf alles id habt. Und ab pro po Classic, wenn man ruffarmen wollte mußte man schon IMMER Zeit investieren,Das war bei Jeder erweiterung gewesen. Und wegen deiner ach so vielen Farmerei, frag doch mal jemanden der den Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" erungen hat was der an Zeit gebraucht hat. Leute bitte Zeit ist doch Relativ.


----------



## AlucardG (27. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Ich lebe in einem freien Land und darf meine Meinung sagen.




XD Wunschdenken es gibt keinen Ort auf der Welt wo man zu 100% seine Meinung frei sagen darf .


----------



## Sano (27. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!
> 
> Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können. Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide.
> 
> Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu :-)



Grüße Euch

Wieder typisch Hardcore-Raider.
"Ich will alles und am besten gestern!"

UND in 2 Monaten lesen wir von dem Verehrten Spieler dann:
"Boh, ist das stupide. Zu wenig Inhalt. Nur noch langweilig und nichts mehr zu tun."

Junge, das ist ein Spiel. Das soll Spaß machen.


Gruß Sano


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (27. Oktober 2012)

Meinung sagen wollen ist die eine Sache, aber rumgejammer hat nicht wirklich was mit Meinung zu tun 

und nach nicht mal 5 Wochen neues Add-On schon auf total-end-Equip zu schielen ist für mich nur *TischkanteKopf*

tja, es schrien ja so viele nach den guten alten BC-Zeiten, jetzt haben diese Leute sie wieder, also Ruf-farmen bis der Arzt kommt, nun maulen die Roxxadingenskirchengamer 

bin ich froh, daß wir in unserer Gilde noch den Spaß am raiden haben und zwar mit dem Equip, was nach den wenigen Wochen Spielzeit möglich ist!
ein Boss kann auch dann down gehen, wenn 20% des Raids schon tot sind, die restlichen 80% aber alles aus ihrer Klasse nochmal rausholen, auch Heiler und Tank mitinbegeriffen (z.B. auch Nebelwirker, Bäumchen, Holy machen Schaden)

also Myungg, zurück nach Pandaria und weitermachen


----------



## Aqiton (27. Oktober 2012)

also nachvollziehen kann ich es nur teilweise.

weil man nicht alle Fraktionen braucht um raiden gehen zu können.

aber ich bin auch der Meinung das sich das Ruffarmen schon ziemlich langwierig gestaltet. Für ne große Daily-runde von A wie Angler bis S wie Shado-Pan bin ich gut und gerne 3-4 h unterwegs und danach hab ich eigentlich schon keinen Bock mehr auf iwas anderes. Erschwerend kommt mMn hinzu das man nicht frei wählen kann welche Daily man machen möchte sondern halt nur stur das machen kann was einem vorgesetzt wird und die Rota der Quests doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt. So verschleißt sich das neue dann doch sehr schnell.

versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll keine Heulerei sein, mir ist es nämlich egal ob ich schon vor Wochen hätte raiden gehen können wenn ich das entsprechende I-lvl hätte oder erst nächste/n/s Woche/Monat/Jahr. Ich hab voll damit zu tun und auch Spaß daran die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen bzw die damit verbundenen Erfolge zu erspielen.

mfG
Aqi


----------



## macro (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es absolut super so wie es jetzt grade ist!!

Natürlich hat man es mit den Ruffraktionen etwas schwerer als Berufstätiger.

Dennoch hat Blizz die Gradwanderung zwischen "Casual" und "Pro" gut hinbekommen, denn eigendlich ist jeder WoW-Spieler derzeit in der Lage sich ins Spiel einzuloggen und Spaß zu haben. 
Alle können etwas finden womit man sich beschäftigen kann jedoch ohne es zwingend machen zu müssen.

Der Raidcontent ist nicht so ausgelegt das man ihn nur mit Epics vom Lotus oder den Klaxxi knacken kann!!! 

Wenn man sich dann doch "genötigt" fühlt irgendetwas im Spiel tun zu MÜSSEN... damit muß sich jeder selber auseinandersetzen.

Fakt ist, das ich mich demnächst umso mehr freuen werde bei zB den Shado-Pan ehrfürchtig zu werden, weil ich weiß das ich lange dafür gespielt habe.

In OG die Beine in Bauch stehen... das kommt noch früh genug... aber vieleicht gibts ja bis dahin die nächsten Fraktionen, Raids etc., etc., etc.... xD


----------



## Rabaz (27. Oktober 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> Meinung sagen wollen ist die eine Sache, aber rumgejammer hat nicht wirklich was mit Meinung zu tun



Ne schlechte Meinung ist nicht weniger wert als eine gute. Ich verstehe nicht warum sich immer gleich alle angegriffen fühlen wenn hier mal jemand was gegen euer Spielchen sagt. 

Die Ruf-farmerei, Reitzwang, teils lächerliche droprate von Questgegenständen sind ein Rückfall in ganz miese billige timesink-Strategie. Ihr könnt nicht nachvollziehen wieso das jemand schlecht findet ? Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum 90% das auf einmal wieder geil finden. Diese Dinge wurden nach BC abgeschafft und alle fanden es gut, jetzt wirds wieder eingeführt und alle finden es gut. Welche Meinung man da eher für voll nehmen kann soll sich jeder selbst überlegen. Ich habe in mop bisher so viel Spaß wie beim Zahnarzt, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.



macro schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Raidcontent ist nicht so ausgelegt das man ihn nur mit Epics vom Lotus oder den Klaxxi knacken kann!!!
> 
> ....



Nö, der Haken ist nur dass das niemanden juckt wie etwas ausgelegt ist sondern einzig und allein ob du maximale Klamotten hast. So wie du auch mit 70 in keinem 60er retro-raid mitgenommen wirst oder mit 85 in einen 80er.


----------



## Xidish (27. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich habe in mop bisher so viel Spaß wie beim Zahnarzt, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


Wo, was für ein genialer "Spruch" ... 
Dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, geh lieber zum Zahnarzt, wenn Du eher auf Pvp stehst!
Allerdings kann ich jetzt schon sagen, wer das Duell gewinnt. 
Aber evtl. hast Du ja Spaß beim Zahnarzt. 

allgemein

Klar ... jeder sieht das Spiel anders ... steht ihm ja auch zu.
Da es aber kein Muß ist, Solche Spiele zu spielen - bringt ständiges Miesmachen imo überhaupt nichts.
Wenn mich ein Spiel so anödet, na dann lasse ich es links liegen, mache eine Pause oder sonstwas.
Mir würde jedenfalls nie einfallen, mich irgendwo neu anzumelden, nur um mal eben zu schreiben, was ich ätzend finde -
erst recht nicht in einer WoW Fangemeinde über WoW ^^ ...

Hat man eine differenzierte Meinung zu etwas, kann ich auch Kritik an richtiger Stelle und konstruktiv posten.
Wenn ich sage, das Spiel ist zahnarztmäßig - was soll der andere noch sagen, als ... mein Beileid oder schön für Dich. 
Rumnörgeln ist definitiv keine Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Argres (27. Oktober 2012)

meine meinung einfach super so wie es alles ist......


----------



## Shelung (27. Oktober 2012)

Hm ich verstehe nicht warum man alles machen muss.

Man braucht eigentlich gar keine Fraktion aber wenn man natürlich super gut raiden gehen will darf man sich nicht beschweren dafür etwas zu tun ^^
Was willst du?  90 Werden, 2 tage daylis machen, epic kaufen und raids Grinden wo man nur 5 mal wiped?


Man brauch das epic equip NUR wenn man ohne einfach nichts drauf hat.   


Allerdings zeigt jemand der KEINE daylis und co. macht auch nicht wirklich das er was erreichen will und wirklich durchhalte vermögen oder skill hat ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Oktober 2012)

Die vielen verschiedenen Fraktionen und das damit einhergehende Farmen sind nicht das eigentliche Problem. Richtig nervig wird es, wenn man Twinks ausstatten möchte und dann wieder überall Ruf farmen muss. Hier sollte eine accountgebundene Lösung her, bei der man mit einem Charakter alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig bringen muss, diese aber danach für alle weiteren Charaktere direkt zugänglich sind. Aber vermutlich ist das wieder so eine "nicht realisierbare" Sache...


----------



## Tidra-on (27. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe das Problem gar nicht.

Angler, Wolkenschlange und Ackerbauern bringen eh keine Epics...
Bleiben also 
- Goldener Lotus von respektvoll-ehrfürchtig 10-11 Daylies/Tag
- Klaxxi von respektvoll - ehrfürchtig 9 Daylies / Tag

sind bis die beiden auf respektvoll sind sogar weniger

- dann erst kommen Shado Pan und Himmeldingers...aber da startet man ja auch nur mit 4-5 Quests pro Fraktion...

macht anfänglich gerade mal rund 25 Quests... Nicht weniger als vor MoP....

Und wenn man bei Shado und Himmelszeugs respektvoll ist und dort auch rund 10 Quests bekommt, sind Lotus und Klaxxi längst abgehakt ....bleiben also "nur" zwischen 20 und 30 Daylies am Tag....Das ist jetzt augenscheinlich nicht so viel mehr als es noch zur Daylie Begrenzungs Zeit (25/Day) gab. Nur da haben den meisten die 25 ja nicht mal ausgereicht....


----------



## Hsvfan (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich halte ja auch nix von Dailys.....bin da absolut kein Fan von. Daher ist für mich der Pandaria momentan eher ein Graus 
deswegen.....Pandaria selber ist zwar sehr schön auch das normale Questen dort, aber Dailys...NEIN DANKE!


Ich fand die Lösung von Wotlk am besten , dort konnte man sowohl durch Dailys als auch durch diese Rufwappenröcke Ruf sammeln.
Zumindest bei ein paar Fraktionen. Ich glaube Kaluak konnte man auch nur per Dailys Ruf farmen.

Jetzt kommen wieder welche mit den Wappenröcken geht das Ruffarmen viel schneller. Ich glaube das stimmt auch. Aber da könnte
man so dagegen angehen, das man das Rufcap einführt pro Tag.

Als Beispiel:

Per Dailys kann ich bei den Shado-Pan maximal 1000 Punkte Ruf farmen ( Die Zahl ist komplett aus der Luft gegriffen also nicht meckern falls es nicht stimmt),
also kann ich mit dem Wappenrock auch maximal nur 1000 Punkte Ruf farmen. Und das halt mit jeder Fraktion von Pandaria.


Klar würde da für Blizzard ein bisschen arbeit hinter stecken, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es eine sinnvolle Lösung, weil so
jeder für sich entscheiden könntem wie er sein Ruf farmen will. Und sich das ganze nicht so gezwungen anfühlen würde.
Weil es gibt schon einige Fraktionen die ich auch gerne auf Ehrfürchtig hätte, nicht mal unbedingt wegen Klamotten sondern
wegen bestimmter Reittiere, aber durch diesen Daily-Zwang hab ich keine Lust dazu!


----------



## Trez (27. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zuviele* Dailys und *Fraktionen* in MoP





Myung77 schrieb:


> Goldener Lotus
> Shado Pan
> Die himmlichen Erhabenen
> Klaxxi



Scheinbar ist "zuviel" jetzt schon bei 4 erreicht, schnell mal die Leute vom Duden anrufen.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ehrfürchtig bei den Fraktionen bringt dir absolut nix(ja ja Mount und Wappenrock, wichtig zum raiden).
Ab Respektvoll kriegst du also schon alle zum Raiden "benötigten" Epics, alles darüber hinaus machst du also freiwillig.
Natürlich könnte man auch LFR und Sha gehen um an Equip zu kommen, aber vielleicht macht man das als aktiver Raider ja nicht...


----------



## Shawna (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund von Dailies. Finde die einfach nur schrecklich. Tausend Leute die an einem Spot die gleichen Aufgaben lösen....

Ich schliess mich da meinem Vorredner an. In WotLK und auch in Cata wurde das viel besser gelöst mit den Wappenröcken. Da hatte man wenigstens noch eine Wahl. Entweder Instanzen oder Questen. Bis meinetwegen wohlwollend "muss" man questen und dann gibts nen Wappenrock. 

Insgesamt hatte ich mit mehr erhofft von MoP. Noch schlimmer als die Dailies finde ich die gebundenen Geister der Harmonie. Hätte man die nicht wenigstens Acc gebunden machen können?


----------



## monthy (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hasse Dailies wie die Pest. Habe mich aber damit abgefunden. Ich mach bis zum nächsten Addon einfach alle stressfrei auf Ehrfürchtig und gut ist. Momentan die Angler, die Schlangen und den Lotus. Wenn eine davon Ehrfürchtig ist, dann wird diese durch die Nächste ersetzt. So dauert es vielleicht etwas länger, aber man hat noch nebenbei Zeit andere Dinge zu tun. 

MfG


----------



## Magogan (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Quests sind teilweise so langweilig und unsinnig (nicht jeder Mushan droppt eine Mushanzunge!?) und sind zu einem großen Teil nur Kill- oder Sammelquests ... Machen mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich Spaß ...


----------



## Vatenkeist (27. Oktober 2012)

also es gibt da definitiv qualitätsunterschiede - die koch - und angeldaylies finde ich "gut" sie dauern net lang und man bekommt gut "ruf"  - ebenso bei der wolkenschlange

was einfach nur NERVT sind die klaxxi/lotus daylies - und ich glaube fast die folgefraktion wird noch übler. es sind bei lotus 15? daylies und man bekommt 100 und bissl was ruf - hallo? dazu muss man den scheiss noch machen weil es die nächste fraktion freischaltet. bei klaxxi war ich $§$§%§ froh das ich respektvoll bin um zu erfahren das es mit ehrfüchtig ne q geben soll wo man nen fetten epischen ring bekommt........ ja geil 114 ruf mit lvl 25 gilde pro daylie fett da brauche ich für die 21k ja nur...........

wenn man wenigstens 50 ruf mehr bekommen würde ( ja als nicht menschlicher char kann man echt kotzen) wäre es viel erträgliche rund absehbarer.

ich mache die daylies garnimmer jeden tag weils mich nur ankotzt


----------



## Progamer13332 (27. Oktober 2012)

shado-pan braucht man btw nur bis respektvoll, danach gibts nurnoch mount/wappenrock...ich find die daily quests auch beschissen und werd die niemals mit nem twink anrühren, aber iwann hat man das ganze ja durch und muss es nichtmehr machen...mit content patches werden wohl nicht ständig neue fraktionen eingeführt sodass man das ganze dann nach und nach abarbeiten kann


----------



## Karoluss (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich find eigentlich die Idee von HSV-Fan mit der Begrenzung pro Tag nicht schlecht.

Mich stört es eigentlich nicht, mehr für Sachen tuen zu müssen( wobei ich bis heute nicht verstanden hab, wie man bei solchen langweiligen Time-Sink_Aufgaben von früher seinen "Skill" zeigen kann), im Gegenteil, irgendwie find ich es sogar gut, dass man beim schwarzen Prinzen stur Mobs farmen muss wie früher.^^

Was mich aber annervt ist, dass man das Ganze nur über diese blöden Dailies erreichen kann. Ich fand es immer gut, wenn verschiedene Wege zum Ziel führen: In Cata konnte ich den Ruf meistens über Dailies steigern, oder über die Wappenröcke, oder über Beides, heute geht es nur über Dailies und dieses "Gezwungenwerden" diese Dailies machen zu müssen, damit ich den Ruf steigern kann, nervt mich echt tierisch, obwohl ich normal eigentlich jmd bin, der ganz gerne Dailies macht...

Und auch nervt mich die tatsache, dass wenn man an manche Rezepte, zum Beispiel für verzauberkunst, rankommen möchte, erst wirklich mich durch den Goldenen Lotus durchspielen muss, damit ich bei den eigentlichen Fraktionen anfangen darf.

Mich nervt also nicht das man mehr machen "Muss", wobei müssen in einem Spiel natürlich immer relativ zu verstehen ist, sondern, dass ich praktisch nur einen Weg habe und dieser Weg zu oft nur aus Dailies besteht, grad für Spieler wie mich, die gerne mehrere Chars spielt ist das recht eintönig. Also, demnächst bitte einfach wieder mehr Möglichkeiten, das Ziel zu erreichen bitte.

Gruß,

Karoluss


----------



## BIGMON (28. Oktober 2012)

Argres schrieb:


> meine meinung einfach super so wie es alles ist......



Kurz und Bündig, stimme Dir zu....geiles Add On, bin sowas von zufrieden...THX an Blizz


----------



## BIGMON (28. Oktober 2012)

BIGMON schrieb:


> Kurz und Bündig, stimme Dir zu....geiles Add On, bin sowas von zufrieden...THX an Blizz



Edit: Im übrigen finde ich das Klasse, Rezepte für Ruf und eigene Leistung zu bekommen, anstatt im AH irgendwelchen Geiern damit die Beutel zu stopfen.


----------



## Bazzilus (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich stimme zu- das das Farmerama und die Ruffraktionen täglich mehr als ätzend sind. Ein Browsergame hätte das nicht besser machen können. Die Instanzen sind zu kurz vom Spielablauf, die Szenarien waren überflüssig und
 man langweilt sich im Dungeontool. Die Wappenrock - Ruf - Geschichte fand ich ideal. Man hat mit einer Prequestreihe die Ruffraktion freigeschaltet und über den Wappenrock den Rest Ruf über Instanzen erspielt.


----------



## colt179 (28. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte das ruffarmen vereinfachen vor allem für twinks,sonst ist der frustfaktor irgendwann zu groß immer wieder dieselben quests machen zu müssen!!


----------



## Trez (28. Oktober 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> Man sollte das ruffarmen vereinfachen vor allem für twinks,sonst ist der frustfaktor irgendwann zu groß immer wieder dieselben quests machen zu müssen!!



Klick mich

Mit Patch 5.1 kann man sich für den Acc +100% Ruf bei den einzelnen Fraktionen kaufen sobald ein Char des Accs Respektvoll erreicht hat.


----------



## schenkbael (28. Oktober 2012)

Da kommt ein Faktor aus dem achso geliebten BC und alles heult...

Ich war damals nicht am raiden, aber das meiste was ich gemacht habe, waren eben diese Dailys

Erst ogr'la Netherschwingen, die himmelstypen im Wald von Terrokar, mal von den ganzen Instanz-Ruf zeugs abgesehen.

Ich war beschäftigt und hatte Spaß, völlig ohne Raid oder Instanzen....

Und machen muss man den Spaß nicht ich hab Lotus und die 2 Spaß-Fraktionen der Wolkenschlangen und Ackerbauern auf ehrfürchtig (sonst nichts über wohlwollend) und trotzdem Nhc clear

von Lootglück werde ich definitiv nicht verfolgt 5 items > 363

Außer für den Vz besteht doch überhaupt kein Zwang (und da auch nur wenn man die VZ unbedingt möchte und niemanden sonst Tg geben möchte  ) ruf zu grinden

oder war BC doch wieder nicht so toll....


----------



## Poldez (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Leute, die sich jetzt über zuviel "Arbeit" beschweren, sind die selben, die in Cata gesagt haben, es gebe zu wenig Inhalt. In Cata wurde gemotzt, dass es nur ums Ini abfarmen ging und genau das wird jetzt wieder gefordert?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Oktober 2012)

ich bin gewiss kein fan von täglichen quests... eher das gegenteil. ansich finde ich das system aber garnicht so schlecht. man kann sich einloggen, wenn man gerade lust dazu hat, ein paar dailies machen...wenn nicht, lässt man es eben sein. seit classic habe ich bisher jede fraktion, bei der es möglich war, auf ehrfürchtig gebracht. das werde ich auch mit den mop-fraktionen, allerdings kann ich mir damit zeit lassen. KEINE fraktion bietet mir gegenstände o.ä. wie schulter- kopfverzauberungen, die ich unbedingt benötige...also warum die eile? die erweiterung wird noch ne weile aktuell sein.

mir ist es sogar recht, dass ich die langweiligen instanzen nicht besuchen muss, um an ruf zu kommen.... denn diese gingen mir schon am 2. tag auf den sack. ne halbe stunde auf nen ini invite warten, um dann brain afk gegen das einschafen zu kämpfen, nur um den ruf voll zu bekommen? muss nicht sein....

wer sich aufregt, weil er am tag drei stunden mit dailies verbringen "muss", der scheint ja auch die zeit zu haben...also freut euch doch darüber, dass ihr in der zeit was zu tun habt. 
wer sich aufregt, weil er mit seinem dritten twink die dailies machen "muss", der scheint ja sogar noch viel mehr zeit zu haben und kann sich daher doppelt freuen.


----------



## Alidar (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was alle hier haben - die nervigsten Dailies die ich kenne ist die Mantis-Insel bei den Shado-Pan und die ersten 5 Dailies beim Lotus, wobei sich das mit steigendem Equip bisher auch ganz gut geregelt hat.

Mein Ruf (momentan) bei den Pandaria Fraktionen: Klick!

Besonders anstrengend fand ich das nicht, zugegeben, ich bin ein Kind BC's und seit jeher Wipe Resistent, sowie auf Dailies geschult und mit dem "Ruf über Wappenröcke" konnte ich mich nie anfreunden - zum Einem weil mir Dungeons schnell zum Halse raushängen. 
(Ich glaub ich hab immer noch nicht alle Pandaria-Dungeons gesehen)

Aber mal was anderes: lasst euch Zeit! Ihr habt um die Fraktionen (Shado-Pan, Himmlisch Erhabenen, Goldener Lotus und Klaxxis) ca. 23 Wochen (x1000 Tapferkeitspunkte) Zeit um diese auf *Respektvoll *zu bringen, 
da sehe ich überhaupt keinen Zwang, da alle erhältlichen Items für Tapferkeitspunkte insgesamt 23k Tapferkeitspunkte kosten würden. (Nochmal: das sind 23 Wochen!) Nun gehe ich nicht davon aus, 
dass ihr unbedingt alle Items braucht, also macht die Fraktion die sich am meisten Lohnt! Fertig aus.
Am Tag brauche ich (alleine) 2 Stunden für: Angler, Ackerbauern (die Bauern^^), Shado-Pan, Lotus, Erhabenen und Klaxxis - dann bin ich für den Tag aber auch durch. Hab ich keine Lust... Hab ich eben keine Lust. 
Auch mein Tipp am Rande: bildet Gruppen - durchaus hilfreich und dadurch geht einiges um einiges schneller. 

Grüße,
ein sich an BC erinnert fühlender Alidar

Ps: Geniest es etwas zu tun zu haben! Ich sehe euch grade nämlich in 1-2 Monaten hier im Forum flamen, dass nichts mehr zu tun ist...


----------



## Vanderley (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja es sind viele Dailys bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen. Aber mann muß sie ja nicht alle gleich auf respektvoll (das reicht bei allen für die Items) bringen. Mann muß ( eigentlich falsch...müssen tut mann gar nix) schauen das mann sie rechtzeitig auf nem Level hat das mann auch noch was kaufen kann für die Punkte bevor mann das Cap voll hat. Wenn mann halt alles sofort haben will dann hat mann halt sehr viel zu tun. Einer aus meiner Gilde wollte umbedingt die Ackerbauern alle auf Bester Freund haben und ist 1-2 Tage nur rummgeflogen wegen den Sandhaufen. Dann jubelte er endlich nie wieder Sandhaufen. Versteh ich nicht. Wenns kein Spaß macht dann lass ichs. Mann bekommt die mit Zeit auch durchs essen abgeben dahin. Wenn mann halt alles sofort haben will muß mann sich halt rannhalten.


----------



## Exicoo (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja es stimmt schon, dass es sehr viele Dailys sind, aber zu viele würde ich nicht sagen. Ich geh z.B. so gut wie keine HC Ini's mehr, weil ich ich bei den Fraktionen einfach die Dailys erledige und so an die Punkte komme. 
Außerdem, was willste als Raider/PvE'ler sonst machen, wenn du eben grad nicht raidest?


----------



## BalianTorres (28. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!



Da muss ich wohl was verpasst haben.  
Bin auch aktiver Raider und das obwohl meine höchste Rufstufe, bei den neuen Ruf-Fraktion, "wohlwollend" (Klaxxi) ist.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Oktober 2012)

Shawna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund von Dailies. Finde die einfach nur schrecklich. Tausend Leute die an einem Spot die gleichen Aufgaben lösen....
> 
> Ich schliess mich da meinem Vorredner an. In WotLK und auch in Cata wurde das viel besser gelöst mit den Wappenröcken. Da hatte man wenigstens noch eine Wahl. Entweder Instanzen oder Questen. Bis meinetwegen wohlwollend "muss" man questen und dann gibts nen Wappenrock.
> 
> Insgesamt hatte ich mit mehr erhofft von MoP. Noch schlimmer als die Dailies finde ich die gebundenen Geister der Harmonie. Hätte man die nicht wenigstens Acc gebunden machen können?



Und in WOTLK haben diese Angeblichen "Pro Imba Roxxor OLOLOLOL OG OG " Leute gemeckert MIMIMI wieso kann man ruf in Inis farmen macht die scheiß wappenröcke weg das is so unfair das die "Noobs" nun in Inis ruf bekommen und dann teile oder Mounts dort kaufen können ohne etwas zu tun.

Geister der Harmonie genau wie die Frost und Chaoskugeln wird iwan Handelbar bis dahin is das Ok.

Aber ich hab vergessen sind bei WoW wer nicht meckert hat keine Ahnung 

bezieht sich nun nicht auf dich, sondern den allgemeinen o-ton


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Ja es stimmt schon, dass es sehr viele Dailys sind, aber zu viele würde ich nicht sagen. Ich geh z.B. so gut wie keine HC Ini's mehr, weil ich ich bei den Fraktionen einfach die Dailys erledige und so an die Punkte komme.
> Außerdem, was willste als Raider/PvE'ler sonst machen, wenn du eben grad nicht raidest?


Heroische Instanzen mit 4 Freunden (oder alternativ random). Also wirklich schwere Instanzen, die auch Spaß machen ^^ So wie in BC, da habe ich auch immer heroische Instanzen gemacht - da hat man dann auch Ruf bekommen ...


----------



## Magulf (28. Oktober 2012)

Naja Ruf hin Ruf her...

ich mach mittlerweile nur noch Shado Pan und Die himlischen..

warum??

1. ist die tasche

2. die Reittiere

und

weil ich bei den anderen Ehrführchtig bin.

ich werds irgendwann im 5.1 nachholen mit meinen Twinks ( Da soll auch besser werden....)

MfG Magulf

UND es gibt auch ne Abschlussquest die einen mit nem 476 Item belohnt!


----------



## KodiakderBär (28. Oktober 2012)

naja blizz hat das so angelegt das ma länger als zwei drei wochen was davon aht as es nit so schnell wieder gähn wird
hab jetz ackerbauern angler wolkendrachenreiter und goldener lotus auf ehrfürchtig wobei wolkendrachen sehr fix geht
die anderen nehme ich jetz immer nach un nach auf wenn ich andere nich mehr brauch

und wenn ich an lk oder cata zurück denke da musste ma innis laufen bis ma umkippte um die auf ehrfürchtig zu haben bei den wappenrock dingern so finde ich das um ehrlich zusein besser hat ma länger was von


----------



## Shalura (28. Oktober 2012)

MoP ist sage und schreibe 4(!!!) Wochen draussen und schon geht das Geheule los von wegen Ruf farmen dauert zu lange?





Zu Classic hat man Monate gebraucht, um bei bestimmten Fraktionen Ehrfürchtig zu werden und es wurde geschimpft...
In BC für die ein oder andere Fraktion ebenso und es wurde gejammert...
In WotLK wurd wegen der Rufsammelwappenröcke gemosert....
In Cata hat man Ruf nebenbei erfarmt und es wurd gemosert...
In MoP hat man endlich mal wieder Motivation ausserhalb der Raidtermine einzuloggen und was zu erledigen, was Sinn macht, damit man NICHT nach 6 Wochen mit dem Inhalt durch ist und über zu wenig Beschäftigung jammern muss und was passiert? Geheule auf ganz niedrigem Niveau...

Nimm es wie es ist oder kündige dein Abo lieber TE


----------



## Dwarim (28. Oktober 2012)

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich von Blizzard. Auf der einen Seite sagen sie: "Wir wollen nicht, dass Spieler bei einer bestimmten Fraktion Ruf sammeln müssen!" und entfernen die Kopf VZ aus dem Grund.
Gleichzeitig binden sie sämtliche Rüstung für Tapferkeitspunkte an einzelne-, und den Reitskill für die Reittiere aus dem Addon (inkl. der für Erfolge) sogar an eine bestimmte.

Es geht mir so auf den Sack, jeden Tag 20 Daylies machen zu müssen. Ich möchte garnicht daran denken, dass ich den ganzen Schmarn demnächst mit meinen Twinks wiederholen muss!


----------



## Xidish (28. Oktober 2012)

Hätte noch nen Tip für den TE.

Du brauchst z.B. für den schwarzen Prinzen nicht eine einzige Daily zu machen (jedenfalls bis wohlwollend (?)).
Da reicht es auch aus, die Mobs in der Schreckenöde zu killen (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es den Ruf nur während des Absolvieren der Daylies für die Klaxxi gibt).
Die geben jedoch sagenhafte 2-11 Ruf. 

*edit:*
Ich glaube, der TE schaut hier eh nicht mehr rein - wollte halt nur seinen Frust loswerden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Oktober 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Es geht mir so auf den Sack, jeden Tag 20 Daylies machen zu müssen. Ich möchte garnicht daran denken, dass ich den ganzen Schmarn demnächst mit meinen Twinks wiederholen muss!



und da liegt der fehler....du MUSST eben garnichts. ob man das reittier jetzt ne woche früher oder später hat, ist doch vollkommen wurst.

willst du natürlich alles so schnell wie möglich, musst du eben jeden tag die zeit investieren.... willst du nen raid clearen, musst ja auch raiden...willst du gladiator werden, musst du pvp spielen. willst du nen st 90 char, musst du leveln.... böses blizzard, dass man das spiel überhaupt spielen "muss"...frechheit!

von addon zu addon, von patch zu patch, kommt blizzard den spielern, die alles sofort wollen, ohne was dafür zu tun, ein stück entgegen...und trotzdem wird noch gemeckert...


----------



## Hohavik (28. Oktober 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich von Blizzard. Auf der einen Seite sagen sie: "Wir wollen nicht, dass Spieler bei einer bestimmten Fraktion Ruf sammeln müssen!" und entfernen die Kopf VZ aus dem Grund.
> Gleichzeitig binden sie sämtliche Rüstung für Tapferkeitspunkte an einzelne-, und den Reitskill für die Reittiere aus dem Addon (inkl. der für Erfolge) sogar an eine bestimmte.
> 
> Es geht mir so auf den Sack, jeden Tag 20 Daylies machen zu müssen. Ich möchte garnicht daran denken, dass ich den ganzen Schmarn demnächst mit meinen Twinks wiederholen muss!




Müssen? Nein - Die Raids sind auf 463 und nicht auf 489 ausgelegt. Wer nach ner Woche HMs rennen "muss" - selbst schuld. Wenn man so anfängt kann man auch gleich die HC-Rüstung und HC-Mount für Gold beim NPC verkaufen, weil man auch "gezwungen" ist Hardmodes zu machen um an den Kram ranzukommen. Genauso PvP Rüstung...sollte ab sofort nur noch für Gold beim NPC zu kaufen sein.

Das Einzige was manche "müssen" ist zu lernen das sie eventuell doch nicht zur "Elite" gehören und den Raidcontent so nehmen sollten wie er eigentlich gedacht ist...erst NHC ausrüsten und im Anschluss HMs angehen.

Es gibt aktuell genug Alternativen zu WoW auf dem Markt wo man wirklich nichts muss weil es außer Rollplay auch nicht viel mehr Inhalt gibt. Ich finde die Daylis spitze, weil ich sie einfach als Abwechslung sehe die man machen kann, aber nicht muss. Um an die Rüstung zu kommen braucht man rund 1-2 Wochen. Alles andere ist "freiwillig". Wer natürlich auf irgendwelche Mounts angewiesen ist um sein Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern....der hat nun mal pech.


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Oktober 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> und den Reitskill für die Reittiere aus dem Addon (inkl. der für Erfolge) sogar an eine bestimmte.





die da wäre?

Ich konnte fliegen lernen ohne eine einzige Ruffraktion und kann auch Mop-Reittiere ohne nen spezifischen Ruf bei ner anderen Fraktion nutzen, sobald ich den Ruf der jeweiligen Mount-Fraktion erreicht habe


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2012)

windschlangen kann man erst fliegen wenn man die fraktion auf ehrfürchtig hat

edit: ja sogar für das rare mount aus dem tal was dort rum fliegt


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Oktober 2012)

Kann es zu viel freiwillige Beschäftigung geben? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch egal, wie Blizzard es macht. Den Spielern kann man es eh nicht recht machen. 
Wenn ich bedenke, wie damals zu BC-Zeiten sich alle über die Dailys gefreud haben. Später reichte den Spielern die Dailygrenze nicht mehr und sie wurde deswegen erhöht. Jetzt nimmt man diese Einschränkung ganz raus, haut noch ein paar Dailys mehr als sonst rein und nun ist es auf einmal zuviel? 
Manche scheinen echt eine xxxxx haben. Ich schreibe es mal lieber nicht, sonst fühlen sich einige gleich wieder auf den Schlips getreten. Aber das sagt schon viel, was aus der guten Community von damals geworden ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Kann es zu viel freiwillige Beschäftigung geben? Ich denke nicht.



ich weiß nicht mehr in welchem magazin das war, aber dort war ein recht passender satz(singemäß): es kommt nicht darauf an ob etwas zwang ist oder nicht, sondern ob es als zwang wahr genommen wird. 
es ist richtig das man keine daillies machen muss für irgendwas, aber viele bekommen das gefühl sie kommen ins hintertreffen wenn sie dies nicht tun, was sich dadurch für diese spieler wie zang anfühlt. das kommt gerade in MoP wieder zum vorschein, weil hier der ruf aufbau langwieriger ist.


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2012)

Aber das ist halt ein Spielerproblem. Da sollte man sich eben eine Fraktion rauspicken und da Dailies machen. Und wenn man mal keine Lust hat dann lässt man es halt.


----------



## Dwarim (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie lächerlich eure Argumente sind. 
Natürlich ist das farmen freiwillig, genau so wie WoW überhaupt zu spielen. 

Wenn ich aber vernünftige Ausrüstung haben möchte und den vollen Umfang nutzen will, MUSS ich Ruf farmen.
Bestimmte Rezepte gibt es nur gegen Ruf, anders erspielbar sind sie nicht. Tapferkeitspunkte kann man nur mit Ruf einlösen. Mit anderen Spielern konkurrieren und in Berufen + Raids etwas erreichen, kann man zurzeit also nur durch Ruf farmen. Das wiederum geht nur über tägliche Quests.
Meiner Meinung nach gab es da in der Vergangenheit schon deutlich bessere Vorgehensweisen.


----------



## piddybundy (28. Oktober 2012)

Pah,die daylies sind nicht so schlimm,eher die Brut an Serverkollegen.... Wegpullen,-looten,Mobs anziehen und jemanden beim Sterben zuschauen,das stört mich eher.Da lernt man seinen Server ``richtig´´ kennen.
Ausserdem ist der WOW Spieler nie zufrieden,mal zu schnell,mal zu langsam,nur nie passend.Bis jetzt gefällt mir MOP erstmal gut,mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Xidish (28. Oktober 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Wie lächerlich eure Argumente sind.


Lächerlich (nee eher traurig) ist das Geweine eher ...

Was ich mich nur schon länger frage, wie haben wir früher nur den Zugang zu Naxxaramas erfarmt bzw. es bei einem Fulltime RL Job überlebt ...
oder wie groß wäre da jetzt das Genörgele ...
Menschenskinder - macht die Daylies doch oder lasst es bleiben!
Was gibt es denn da so endlos zu diskutieren?

Irgendwie fehlt hier nur noch ... der hat aber angefangen. ^
So, bin raus hier ... hier versucht die Katze eh nur den eigenen Schwanz zu fassen - dreht sich also nur im Kreise.

viel Spaß Euch hier noch ...

*edit:*
Wie sieht das überhaupt mit den Reittieren aus?
Brauchen die Twinks überhaupt den Ruf der Fraktionen?
Denn die Rote Scheibe der Leerensucher kann auch mein Lvl 20er Pandaren Mönch schon benutzen, obwohl er den Ruf ja noch gar nicht hat -
und obwohl genau diese Rufbedingung bei der Scheibe dabeisteht.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Wie sieht das überhaupt mit den Reittieren aus?
> Brauchen die Twinks überhaupt den Ruf der Fraktionen?
> Denn die Rote Scheibe der Leerensucher kann auch mein Lvl 20er Pandaren Mönch schon benutzen, obwohl er den Ruf ja noch gar nicht hat -
> und obwohl genau diese Rufbedingung bei der Scheibe dabeisteht.



die rufbedingung gilt für den kauf(ich bin mir z.b. sicher das dein pandare auch die mounts der anderen völker nutzen kann ohen ehrfürchtig zus ein sofern duw elche hast  ), wenn du allerdings eine wolkenschlange mit deinem twink reiten möchtest kommst du um ehrfürchtig bei den wolkenschlangen nicht umher


----------



## Xidish (28. Oktober 2012)

Ah ok & Danke 

Also Mounts der anderen Völker kann er auch schon benutzen (laut Tooltip) - sowie z.B. den Netherdrachen, wenn er denn schon fliegen könnte^^.
Berufsbedingte Mounts deren Beruf er nicht kann, kann er selbstverständlich nicht nutzen.


----------



## BushidoSushi (28. Oktober 2012)

Find die dailys auch übertrieben den weg über Wappenröcke oder von mir aus 300 einzigartige quests für ne Ruffraktion wär ok, die Ackerbauern und co sind gut gelöst man hat ja mehrere möglichkeiten die zu farmen aber mal ernsthaft wochenlang ruf farmen beim Lotus das man überhaupt die nächsten fraktionen farmen kann is ein reiner contentblock für leute die AVs/Mounts und co farmen. Oder leute die auch bestimmte items haben wollen.

Das zeigt einfach wie einfallslos sie wiedermal sind was den endcontent angeht.

Fals die leute wieder zu früh nach content schreien bekommt man ab den nächsten addon nurnoch die hälfte an ruf und doppelt soviele kill mal 100 davon und 200 davon quests. YEAH!


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Oktober 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mehr in welchem magazin das war, aber dort war ein recht passender satz(singemäß): es kommt nicht darauf an ob etwas zwang ist oder nicht, sondern ob es als zwang wahr genommen wird.
> es ist richtig das man keine daillies machen muss für irgendwas, aber viele bekommen das gefühl sie kommen ins hintertreffen wenn sie dies nicht tun, was sich dadurch für diese spieler wie zang anfühlt. das kommt gerade in MoP wieder zum vorschein, weil hier der ruf aufbau langwieriger ist.



Das mag schon so sein, aber wir wollen doch nicht anhand von Menschen mit verquerer Wahrnehmung festmachen, ob etwas Plicht ist oder eben doch nur eine Alternative.


----------



## inxs_tp (28. Oktober 2012)

Das einzige was mich daran stört ist, dass die Instanzen nun scheinbar als Sinnlos empfunden werden. Nahezu in jeder Instanz farmen die Leute nur ihren Boss ab und weg sind sie ... Meistens sind neue Spieler recht schnell gefunden, aber manchmal dauert es auch mal 10 min. Wo ist der Anreiz eine Instanz zu beenden? Marken? gibts auch bei den Dailys die man ja eh zu hauf machen "muss" ... Also für die inis ist es schon etwas schade, dass es da keienn Ruf mehr gibt.

Ansonsten ist es schon ok mit den Millionen von Dailys (Auf einem Kuschelserver noch mehr als auf pvp). Muss halt jeder schauen was er brauch und seine Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Oktober 2012)

BushidoSushi schrieb:


> oder von mir aus 300 einzigartige quests für ne Ruffraktion wär ok




Dir ist aber schon klar, das man momentan mit deutlich weniger als 300 Quests bis ehrfürchtig hinkommt?

Wer jetzt schon mosert, daß das farmen über Daylies zu lange dauert, der wird bei 300 Quests pro Fraktion bis ehrfürchtig vermutlich den PC aus dem Fenster werfen.
Wären dann zwar nicht jeden Tag die gleichen Quests, aber der zeitliche Aufwand wäre wohl noch höher...


Mir persönlich gefällt es, wie es ist.

Hab die Ackerbauen als Fraktion und die Lehrensucher seit heute ehrfürchtig, jetzt kommt Lotus und Wolkenschlange und die Einzelbauern dran.

Angler hab ich bis zu den Kochrezepten und dem Pet nur gemacht und für Klaxxi muss ich erst mal weiterquesten, um die überhaupt freizuschalten. Ich muss nicht alles auf einmal machen, sondern hab Zeit und mach jeden Tag das, worauf ich Lust habe (und auch Zeit) - und wenn ich keine Lust/Zeit hab, bleibt das Spiel auch einfach mal aus.


Finde, das man den Spaß am Spiel ab dem Zeitpunkt verliert, wo man für sich selber sagt "ich _muss_ das und das heute noch machen/in einer bestimmten Zeit erreichen". Wer das "Pech" hat, das ihn der Raid nur mit Höchstequipstufe mitnimmt, obwohl weniger auch reicht, der sollte sich ggf mal Gedanken machen, ob er sich dem Zwang wirklich unterwerfen will, seine Freizeit für nen Spiel zu opfern, nur um den "Job" zu erledigen, schnell HM-Raid equippt sein zu müssen, statt einfach das eigene Tempo spielen zu können und Spaß am Spiel, am Hobby zu haben...

Denn es ist immer noch ein Spiel, ein Hobby, kein Job oder leistungsport oder sowas.


----------



## BushidoSushi (28. Oktober 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das man momentan mit deutlich weniger als 300 Quests bis ehrfürchtig hinkommt?
> 
> Wer jetzt schon mosert, daß das farmen über Daylies zu lange dauert, der wird bei 300 Quests pro Fraktion bis ehrfürchtig vermutlich den PC aus dem Fenster werfen.
> Wären dann zwar nicht jeden Tag die gleichen Quests, aber der zeitliche Aufwand wäre wohl noch höher...



Dir is dafür nicht klar was ich mit einzigartig meinte oder hast du vergessen was Dailys sind. 

Oh doch du weißt es und genau das is der unterschied. Nicht jeden tag der selbe einheitsbrei und die freiheit wieviel und wann man sie macht wodurch man auch keinen contentblock hätte und trotzdem könnte man es ewig hinauszögern. Nunja 140 ruf im schnitt für den Lotus pro Dailys, rechne mal nach. 

Außerdem muss man ja nicht überall den selben mist bringen..
-Wappenröcke
-Dailys
-normale quests
-instanzen/szenarien/Raids
-items
usw so wie man es bei den Ackerbauern gemacht hat find ichs ok obwohl es nicht abwechslungsreich ist bekommt man viel ruf und hat noch nen Finanziellen nutzen durch die kleine Farm.


----------



## STAR1988 (28. Oktober 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!
> 
> Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können. Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide.
> 
> Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu :-)



Nö.

Mir gefällts sehr gut wie es ist. Freue mich auf mehr dailys mit dem nächsten Patch!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Oktober 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Mit anderen Spielern konkurrieren und in Berufen + Raids etwas erreichen, kann man zurzeit also nur durch Ruf farmen. Das wiederum geht nur über tägliche Quests.



nee...die items brauchst du nicht, um im raid was zu erreichen...damit verschaffst du dir quasi nur nen kleinen nerf der raidinstanz.... zum clearen braucht man das equip nicht.


----------



## Derulu (29. Oktober 2012)

"So, hier habt ihr Raids, damit ihr was zu tun habt" - "Aber ich mag keine Raids, die sind schlecht und so aufwändig"- "Da habt ihr einen Modus, der weniger aufwändig ist, damit ihr auch ohne stundenlange Vorbereitung raiden könnt"- "Sind doch immer noch Raids, der LfR-Modus ist echt miiiiies" -" Na gut, als Alternative Beschäftigung haben wir euch hier Dungeons eingebaut, so kommt ihr auch mit der Zeit zu etwas, müsst aber keine Raids gehen"-"Aber ich mag doch keine Dungeons" - "Na gut, bieten wir dir als Alternative Dailies, damit auch du zu was kommst, aber nicht ohne etwas Aufwand, die anderen müssen immerhin auch was tun" - "Ich mag aber keine Dailies. Ich mag zwar was zu tun zu haben, aber nicht das was ihr meint, lasst euch was absolut Kreatives (das mich auch noch so viel Zeit wie möglich im Spiel hält), was mich nicht langweilt, einfallen" - "Hier habt ihr den Pet-Battle für zwischendurch, wenn euch alles andere langweilt" - "Wäh, pfui, Pokemon, wo sind wir hier?"


Moral von der Geschichte kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen


----------



## Xidish (29. Oktober 2012)

köstlich !   

Danke für den Post des Tages - an diesem kalten Montagmorgen.
Das erheitert mich in meiner Trauer.


----------



## macro (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr Geil Derulu, bitte noch so einen


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Moral von der Geschichte kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen


Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakt (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann die Argumentation des TE sehr wohl nachvollziehen, da ich vor allem die Aussicht, das Ganze mit den Twinks nochmal machen zu müssen, zum k***** fand.

Aber das dürfte im nächsten Patch ein wenig leichter werden:

http://wow.gamona.de...-fur-twink-ruf/

http://wowptr.buffed.de/?i=93215


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Oktober 2012)

Mein Main spielt alle Fraktionen durch, dafür weniger Instanzen, weil ich mir nicht die Lust daran verderben will, indem ich längst überall besseres Equipment besitze.

Mein Dk-Tank-Twink spielt keine Fraktionen durch, geht dafür aber nur durch heroische Instanzen.

Beide Charaktere funktionieren.


----------



## Fumika (29. Oktober 2012)

Trick is einfach nicht alles auf einmal machen.

Bin Schichtarbeiter also klappt es in der Mittagsschicht zb nicht so gut mit wow.
Hab aber dennoch jetz son Rhythmus beim questen damit mir abends um 23 Uhr dann nicht nach 100 dailys die Lust vergeht.

Als ich 90 wurde sind zu meinen standard dailys Wolkenschlangen, Angler und die Bauern geworden.
Wenn n Kumpel auch gerade dabei war dann noch Klaxxi dazu weil die dann als tank doch immer ewig und 3 Tage dauern.

Bin mit den Wolkenschlangen jetz fertig und nehme jetz in meinen 3 er Rhythmus die Klaxxi stattdessen auf.
Wenn n Kumpel dabei is oder es ist Wochenende kommt noch Lotus dazu.
Mann muss sich halt nicht alles auf einmal reinprügeln (außer mann will nach n Monat scho wieder in Og / Sw abgammeln).

Ma ne andere Frage ...
Hatt wer ne Ahnung ob der klaxxiverstärkungsbuff den mann ab respektvoll bekommt, (dieses alle 8 treffer 150 k dmg extra)
mal so verändert wird das andere Spieler nicht mehr davon betroffen sind ?.

Open pvp und pvp server schön und gut aber das geht echt zu weit.
Ist zwar beim questen echt toll vorallem bei diesen 500 k hp Gegnern...
Aber es proct echt bei jedem scheiß (sogar demoruf und Donnerknall)

Wurde Heute von n melee schami angegriffen als der einmal rankamm war ich nach knapp 2 sec down.
Hab ihn in cc gehalten hatte sogar selbst scho n Gift proc und kurz bevor ich ihn gerade entwaffnen wollte peng da lag ich.

Im kampflog stand drinne direkt untereinander keine anderen skills dazwischen :
Trifft mich für 119 k
Trifft mich für 109 k
Trifft mich für 117 K
Trifft mich für 45 k 69 k über den tod....

Beinahe volles Leben instant gestorben. 
Hab ja nix gegen Pvp wie erwähnt aber sowas isn schlechter Witz.
Proct bei dem sicherlich auch über Blitzschlagschild und Totem und seinen ganzen windschläge und doppelschlag procs wtf...
hab vl gerade ma 7 % hp verloren da muss der mich ja in 1-2 sec mindestens circa 30 ma getroffen hab (pro schlag / Fähigkeit 1 stack wie erwähnt)


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Damals als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten und Deutschland das Königreich Preussen war



iiih Preußen....(!)

btt: es sind viele Fraktionen & Dailys aber man will ja nicht schon nach 3 Wochen durch sein oder? Obwohl das schon viele sind, erschreckend...ich finde es ganz gut so wie es ist.


----------



## imbaaapala (29. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Damals als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten und Deutschland das Königreich Preussen war



Soll ich dich mal kurz in Geschichte aufklären?


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2012)

Du brauchst keine einzige Fraktion um aktiv Progress zu raiden.

Wenn du nätürlich neben den 9 Raidtagen in der Woche noch 3 Stunden von den 30 h die du am Tag raidest abzwacken kannst, geben dir die Täglichen leichte Unterstützung beim raiden.

Hat halt etwas von bc reloaded lite - und bc hat mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Main spielt alle Fraktionen durch, dafür weniger Instanzen, weil ich mir nicht die Lust daran verderben will, indem ich längst überall besseres Equipment besitze.
> 
> Mein Dk-Tank-Twink spielt keine Fraktionen durch, geht dafür aber nur durch heroische Instanzen.
> 
> Beide Charaktere funktionieren.



Für sowas gibts doch die Spoilerfunktion man doofe Katze du


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> XD Wunschdenken es gibt keinen Ort auf der Welt wo man zu 100% seine Meinung frei sagen darf .



Logo gibts den! Frag mal meine Stimmen in meinem Kopf - die geigen sich die ganze Zeit unzensiert die Meinung.


----------



## alburak (30. Oktober 2012)

hllo leuz,

wollte auch mal meine meinung dazu schreiben:
die anzahl der dailies ist nur auf dem ersten blick erschlagend.
einfach die wichtigen aussuchen udn abarbeiten, wenn die fertig sind die nächste starten.

also 
leerensucher (das war ja ein witz)
wolkenschlange (hab ich schon)
ackerbauer (fertig)
freunde auf dem bauernhof (sind alle da)
lotus (respektvoll reicht)
...


das einzige was mich stört ist nach wochenlangen dailies beim lotus, geht es mit 4 oder 5 dailies bei den erhabenen und die gleiche anzahl an dailies bei shado pan.
hätte mir da erstmal eine normale questreihe gewünscht. 
mein erster gedanke war "die bremsen mich doch aus"
weg von den dailies und wieder hin zu wiederholbaren aufgaben. wer mehr zeit investiert soll auch mehr bekommen. war das nmicht immer so?
winterquell tiger war frühen viel arbeit aber machbar. heute muss man 20 tage warten.
klaxxi gibt es zwar die andere möglichkeit ruf zu steigern, aber die splitter droppen ja so selten. stundenlang auf die mobs zu schlagen ohne grossartig was dafür zu erhalten ist einfach nicht motivierend.

aktueller plan (bei mir) sieht so aus.
klaxxi, erhabenen und shado pan dailies. max 1 std.
anzu kräftig aufs maul hauen, bis er das mount endlich rausrückt. (wird ja auch zeit)  5 bis 10 min
die tage hau ich mich durch das tal der ewigen blüten kritalle suchen. alani kann ja nicht ewig da oben rumfliegen.

und wer nicht weiss was er sonst noch die zeit vertreiben kann.
schach event in kara (und nebenbei t4 sammeln)
ist solo möglich, aber es gehört schon glück dazu. hab letztens einen ganzen nachmittag dort verbracht.


zu ruf in inis würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.
wo ich grad anzu ansprach. in sethek gab es auch ruf fürs untere viertel ohne wappenrock und dem ganzen gedönst.
die bc variante des ruf farmens fand ich immer am besten. wirkte logischer als die wappenrock sache aus wotlk.
wenn ich mein adidas shirt auf der arbeit trage mag mich ja adidas auch nicht mehr als ohne shirt auf der arbeit.
(fällt mir grad ein, auf irgend einem meiner twinks liegen noch massig seher und aldor marken)



egal wie negativ sich mein geschreibsel anhören mag, ich mag MoP.
könnte den ganzen tag den pandas beim tanzen zuschauen....



mfg


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich Finde mob auch klasse gemach


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Oktober 2012)

Also ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum das zuviel Dailys sein sollen. Es gibt bereits Spieler die alle pandarischen Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig haben. 
Wenn das also jetzt schon der Fall ist, kann das nicht so viel sein, wie hier geschrieben wird, oder?.


----------



## Xidish (30. Oktober 2012)

Naja es gibt auch Spieler, den reichen 24 Stunden nicht aus, weshalb sie noch die Nacht hinzunehmen. 

Ach ja ... noch vor kurzem waren so vielen Spielern 25 Daylies zu wenig - nun können sie so viele Tägliche machen wie sie wollen - und sie sind schon überfordert.
Tja ... wie man es macht ...

Ich mache nicht immer alle - halt nur soviel, wie ich gerade Lust habe.
Abundzu gibt es auch z.B. im Fortschritt der Ackerbauern Extra-Quests, die erst gefunden werden müssen (wie der Hund) -
die auch mal Abwechslung bringen + Hund als Belohnung.
Auch bei anderen Fraktionen gibt es abundzu wieder normale Quests zwischendurch.

Und Erfolge erntet man nebenbei auch noch.

Zudem finde ich einige Daylies sogar ganz witzig, zumal sie z.T. sogar Rätsel aufgeben.


Spoiler



So bekomme ich gerade seit gestern Post von den - Himmlisch Erhabenen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie kann die erste Niederlage nicht verkraften.
Was mich bei der zweiten Mail wundert, was macht er in der Burg des Cenarius?
Soll das schon eine Anspielung auf Zukünftiges sein?
Nur wo sind die erwähnten Gegenstände - habe von denen bisher nix gesehen?


----------



## BushidoSushi (30. Oktober 2012)

alburak schrieb:


> zu ruf in inis würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.
> wo ich grad anzu ansprach. in sethek gab es auch ruf fürs untere viertel ohne wappenrock und dem ganzen gedönst.
> die bc variante des ruf farmens fand ich immer am besten. wirkte logischer als die wappenrock sache aus wotlk.
> wenn ich mein adidas shirt auf der arbeit trage mag mich ja adidas auch nicht mehr als ohne shirt auf der arbeit.
> ...



Find ich auch zu bc war es sogar nochmal ein stück abwechslungsreicher warum man nun den rückschritt macht und alles mit Dailys regelt kommt mir nicht im sinn, achja längerer Zeitvertreib. 
Zumindest bekommt man eine fraktion mit nem Wappenrock in Pandaria hoch, is ja schonmal nen bischen abwechslung.....auch wenn er einfach nur zur Horde/Allianz zählt.

@Dagonzo warum fühlen sich dann soviele von den Dailys genervt? Mal objektiv betrachten und net einfach in frage stellen sind hier net am Stammtisch beim gröllen und saufen. 
Denke mal und ich geh jetzt nur von mir aus eine Wappenrockfraktion und den rest über dailys machen bietet kaum abwechslung und wird einfach langweilig.


----------



## dandolor (30. Oktober 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> In den "guten alten Zeiten", nach denen sich alle Profiraider so sehnen (mit Profiraider meine ich jene, die absolut alles aus ihrem Char rausholen wollen um möglichst erfolgreich zu raiden, was völlig ok ist), war es nicht so, dass man sich eigentlich nur zum raiden einloggen musste. Da hieß es farmen, farmen, farmen bis die Finger bluten. Diejenigen, die heute Profiraider sein wollen, beschweren sich, dass heute alles zu einfach ist. Aber dann beschweren sie sich, dass sie Dailies machen müssen, dass sie sich im LFR anmelden müssen, dass sie Mats farmen müssen...
> 
> Die Schwierigkeit beim Raiden bestand früher zu einem großen Teil nicht in den Bossfähigkeiten, sondern in der entsprechenden Vorbereitung. Blizzard hat einen kleinen Schritt zurück in diese Zeiten gemacht, die alle angeblich so toll finden, aber das Geschrei ist riesig.
> 
> Übrigens: Normal raiden ist mit 463-Equip absolut möglich. Manche 489er-Epics erfordern nichtmal Ruf, soweit ich weiß. Also, such es dir aus: Raide mit 463 und ein wenig 489, oder raide mit 463 und ein wenig mehr 489 und mach deine Dailies für ein paar Wochen, bis du auf respektvoll (du musst nichtmal bis exalted (ehrfürchtig) kommen) bist. Beides ist möglich. Aber bitte, hör auf mit der Jammerei, davon gibt es schon genug.



Ich verstehe den TE sehr gut. Mir geht das ganze mit dem RUF farmen sehr auf den Geist. Nicht falsch verstehen gegen Mats farmen hab ich absolut nichts. Mehr noch ich mach das richtig gerne. 
Vor allem mit dem Hunter hat das richtig Spass gemacht. Ich weis noch TBC hab ich 5 Tage für meine Epic Brust gefarmt xD. Das würd ich gern wieder machen. Aber was mich wirklich wirklich stört 
ist das ich für Rezepte erst Ruf über Dailys farmen muss. 

Es gibt manche Menschen welche Dailys hassen. Ich zähle mich zu diesen Menschen. Und bei der Fraktion bei welcher ich für ein tolles Mount Ruf durch Dailys farmen würde kann ich nicht weil ich 
da erst ein Monat lang stupid irgendwelche Mobs am Ar*** der Welt verhauen kann. 

Ich finde MoP sonst sehr gelungen aber da ich bei Items in Inis immer Pech habe und mir drum gern mal die Mats erfarmt habe und das nun nicht mehr geht bin ich mir grad am überlegen 
WoW mal für ne Weile an den Virtuellen Nagel zu hängen.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Grundproblem der Spieler ist doch hier, das man erwartet, das alle Dailies jeden Tag erledigt werden müssen.

Ich habe auch gestern gemerkt, als ich ordentlich alles für mich Wichtige erledigen wollte, dass es lange dauern kann, gerade wenn eine tägliche Quest neu ist oder eine Instanz dazwischen liegt. Da brauchte ich schon unter dem Vorsatz, Klaxxi + den goldenen Lotus zu erledigen, gut und gerne 3 Stunden. Und danach war ich dann auch wirklich müde, weil es doch mitunter anstrengend sein kann.

Dennoch halte ich dieses Rufsystem, auch wenns mich gestern genervt hat, 12 Mogu zu töten (580k find ich immer noch n Ticken zu viel HP, das dauert so lange :>), insgesamt für richtig, eben weil man eine Beschäftigung hat, eben weil man sich auch den ganzen Abend damit vertreiben kann, langsam Ruf zu sammeln.

Für wen das nichts ist, für den gibt es genug Alternativen. Man braucht nämlich eigentlich gar nicht all diese Hilfsmittel, man braucht weder Rufitems, noch Gerechtigkeititems und auch Tapferkeitspunktitems sind keinesfall Pflicht. Man kann, wenn man hohes Equipment anstrebt, auch genauso gut in heroische Instanzen gehen und so Hürde für Hürde, LFR für LFR schaffen.

Man merkt, mit langsam wachsender 90er Population in der Gilde, wie unterschiedlich die einzelnen Spieler damit umgehen. Während ich strikt trenne und meine beiden Charaktere als erste Priorität die Farm anbauen, macht eine Bekannte von mir mit ihren inzwischen 3 90ern die Wolkenschlange, damit sie jede Farbe abdeckt. Wiederum andere machen mit allen 2-3 Charakteren alle Fraktionen, die hohe Items bieten. Und wiederum andere schließen sich wenn überhaupt einfach mal anderen Mitspielern an und machen Montag Klaxxi, Dienstag Ackerbauern und Klaxxi, Mittwoch Ackerbauern, Donnerstag Alles und Freitag dann von mir aus nur Wolkenschlange und bauen schnell Gemüse an.

Genau diese Aufteilung und Freiwilligkeit finde ich super. Jeder geht es anders an, bespaßt sich anders und dennoch sind alle irgendwie zufrieden.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dennoch halte ich dieses Rufsystem, auch wenns mich gestern genervt hat, 12 Mogu zu töten (580k find ich immer noch n Ticken zu viel HP, das dauert so lange :>)


Auch wenn es an sich gut ist dass die Gegner keine Oneshots mehr sind wie in WotLK staune ich doch auch über die teils enorm hohen HP. Da kann ich ja froh sein dass ich zuerst den Jäger auf 90 gebracht habe und nicht meinen alten Paladin-Main, der 2 Heilskillungen hat... <.<


----------



## Rygel (30. Oktober 2012)

das mit dem raid kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich raide nicht. von MUSS ist hier wohl die rede weil man über die fraktionen an raidtaugliches (?) equip kommt, oder?

ich persönlich finde es auf einer seite schon viel, andererseit freue ich mich natürlich über ingame-beschäftigung. da ich mir zum start von MoP vorgenommen habe, nur noch das zu tun was mir spaß macht, habe ich mir zuerst die spaßfraktionen (lehrensucher, angler, farmer) vorgenommen und mir den rest für später aufgehoben. ALLE fraktionen jeden tag zu pushen schaffe ich zeitlich gar nicht. fände ich auch viel zu monoton. wenn ich da an die netherschwingen und die ogri'la denke ist das hier noch pures gold dagegen :-). wenn ich also bei den drei fraktionen ehrführchtig bin, nehme ich mir die nächsten vor. für mich muss es nur für 2 - 3 stündchen, 3 - 4 x die woche reichen.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es an sich gut ist dass die Gegner keine Oneshots mehr sind wie in WotLK staune ich doch auch über die teils enorm hohen HP. Da kann ich ja froh sein dass ich zuerst den Jäger auf 90 gebracht habe und nicht meinen alten Paladin-Main, der 2 Heilskillungen hat... <.<



Spielt einfach mit % - Anzeige, schon sind die HP völlig egal  ich spiel seit Monaten so, und es "geht" mir viel besser.

Ob ein Mob schwerer ist oder nicht seh ich an dem Fallen meiner HP. Ansonsten ist es einfach Zeitfrage.


----------



## Flavastulta (30. Oktober 2012)

alburak schrieb:


> zu ruf in inis würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.
> wo ich grad anzu ansprach. in sethek gab es auch ruf fürs untere viertel ohne wappenrock und dem ganzen gedönst.
> die bc variante des ruf farmens fand ich immer am besten.



Das fände ich persönlich auch ziemlich gut, nur sehe ich da ein Problem: Du wartest als DD 15 bis 20 Minuten auf eine Randominstanz und kommst dann rein. Du schreibst "Hallo"
, Tank schreibt, wenn er höflich ist, "Sorry, hab den Ruf hier schon voll" und verlässt die Gruppe. Mag sein, dass das pessimistisch ist, aber das ist das Problem, das ich am Horizont sehe. In BC war das kein Thema, da gabs ja kein LFD. Da hat man für eine bestimmte Instanz eine Gruppe gesucht und jeder wusste, welchen Ruf man bekommt.


@dandolor:

Wo hat man denn früher die Rezepte herbekommen? Zu BC-Zeiten musste man genauso bei Fraktionen Ruf sammeln, und das hat noch weit länger gedauert. Bei manchen Fraktionen konntest du ein wenig questen, dann 1 bis 3 bestimmte Instanzen besuchen, bis man auf wohlwollend war, um dann bis ehrfürchtig die gleichen Instanzen auf heroisch zu besuchen, was dann nur einmal täglich ging. Oder man hatte nur Dailies. Ogrila und die Himmelswache habe ich erst Ende Cata fertiggemacht, weil ich vorher einfach keine Lust drauf hatte. Auf Quel'Danas hat es nichtmal gereicht, immer alle Dailies zu machen und immer TdM zu besuchen, da war man sogar darauf angewiesen, dass viele, viele andere auf dem Server das auch tun, um beispielsweise die Juwe-Rezepte freizuschalten.

Was ich mit dieser Rede sagen will: Auch in BC hat es nicht gereicht, 5 Tage Mats zu farmen. Die kamen zur Ruffarmerei noch oben drauf, was heute zum Glück meist nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Xidish (30. Oktober 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> ... Wo hat man denn früher die Rezepte herbekommen? Zu BC-Zeiten musste man genauso bei Fraktionen Ruf sammeln, ...


Selbst nur mit dem Grundspiel - also komplett ohne AddOns - musste man für so einige Rezepte erst Ruf farmen 
(z.B. Stamm der Zandalari, Shendralar, Zirkel des Cenarius, Thoriumbruderschaft, Holzschlundfeste, Argentumdämmerung +++)
Es war zwar nicht so umfangreich, wie heutzutage - dafür aber wesentlich schwieriger.


----------



## Rodanold (30. Oktober 2012)

.. nur um meinen Senf auch noch in die Runde zu schmeißen...

zu den Daylies:
Wer noch zu Classic-Zeiten Ruf bei Holzschlundfeste oder Dampfdruckkartell  oder auch Hydraxianer gefarmt hat, wird in MoP mit Freude Ruf für die Fraktionen farmen.
Schließlich kann man in MoP ein Ende der Farmerei im Wochenbereich absehn. Für Hydraxianer z.B. dauerte das glaub ich über ein halbes Jahr.
Also bitte kein Mimimi an dieser Stelle.

Was das Ausrüsten angeht...
es lohnt sich wieder, seine Berufe nach oben zu skillen, denn im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Addons sind die PvP-Klamotten richtig stark, 
da sie die PvP-Stats nicht "anstatt" draufhaben, sondern "zusätzlich". Von daher sind erstmals PvP-Klamotten auch vollwertig für PvE einsetzbar.
Und wer bessere Klamotten ohne Ruffarmen haben will, kann auch ein paar Runden PvP machen. 2-3 Stunden reichen meist, um sich
das bessere Equip beim PvP-Händler zu holen. 
Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit, seine Twinks ohne größeren Aufwand auf ein gutes Equip-Lvl zu bringen.

letzter Punkt von meiner Seite...
Wer Raiden möchte, sollte auch etwas dafür tun müssen. In Classic sind wir stundenlang unterwegs gewesen für nur einen Raidabend. 
Da mußten Kräuter gefarmt werden für Tränke, Fisch und Fleisch für Buff-Food. Es mußten Materialien für die Verzauberung erfarmt werden. ( Sprich grünes Equip zum entzaubern! )
Um an verschiedenen Stellen im Raid weiterzukommen mußte spezielles Equip erstellt werden, dafür mußten Mats erfarmt werden. Erz, spezial-Items über Quests, usw.
Wer kann sich noch an "Blut der Gefallenen" erinnern....
Da waren 40 und mehr Mann ( und Frau ) unterwegs, nur um 2 Tanks auszurüsten.

Ich finde, sowas sollte wieder eingeführt werden. 
Damit würden sich die "Gogogo"-Raider endlich wieder erledigt haben.
Denn die gehn mir persönlich am Allermeisten auf den S.ack.

In Classic war nicht alles besser. Aber wer Classic gespielt hat, hat mehr Verständnis und kann sich über Veränderungen mehr
freuen als die Jungster, die alles geschenkt haben wollen.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung ohne Anspruch auf allgemeine Gültigkeit
Rhony


----------



## Xidish (30. Oktober 2012)

Rodanold schrieb:


> ...Ich finde, sowas sollte wieder eingeführt werden.
> Damit würden sich die "Gogogo"-Raider endlich wieder erledigt haben.
> Denn die gehn mir persönlich am Allermeisten auf den S.ack.


/sign

Ähm war Blut der Gefallen nich am See Daromare und wenn man es anklickte/benutze kamen 1-2 Elite raus?
Ich war einmal solo unterwegs und zu neugierig - und alleine.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (30. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ähm war Blut der Gefallen nich am See Daromare und wenn man es anklickte/benutze kamen 1-2 Elite raus?
> Ich war einmal solo unterwegs und zu neugierig - und alleine.



Bin ich damals auch blind mit meinem Magier reingetappt  Und dann so oft wie möglich nur um mir zu beweisen "ich kanns auch alleine". 

Finde aber nicht das sowas wieder eingeführt werden sollte. Eher könnte sich Blizzard wieder Gedanken um Pre-Quests für Raids machen etc. Vielleicht nicht so umfangreich wie zu TBC, aber zumindest eine kleine Questreihe die einen wieder in die Instanz führt.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Oktober 2012)

BushidoSushi schrieb:


> @Dagonzo warum fühlen sich dann soviele von den Dailys genervt? Mal objektiv betrachten und net einfach in frage stellen sind hier net am Stammtisch beim gröllen und saufen.
> Denke mal und ich geh jetzt nur von mir aus eine Wappenrockfraktion und den rest über dailys machen bietet kaum abwechslung und wird einfach langweilig.


Objektiv betrachten ist ja gut und schön, aber trotzdem kann ich das plötzliche Ablehnen oder genervt sein von Dailys nicht verstehen. Wie ich schon mal schon mal schrieb, alle fanden es toll als die Dailys eingeführt wurden. Alle wollten mehr und es gab mehr. Die Dailygrenze wurde von 20 auf 25 erhöht. Jetzt hat man noch ein paar zusätzliche Dailys geschaffen und die Grenze aufgehoben, aber nun ist es den Spielern zu viel und viele fühlen sich genervt? Rational ist das nicht mehr zu erklären. Irgendwas macht Blizzard wohl falsch, wenn sie auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingeht.


----------



## Cytoshape (31. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Bin ich damals auch blind mit meinem Magier reingetappt  Und dann so oft wie möglich nur um mir zu beweisen "ich kanns auch alleine".
> 
> Finde aber nicht das sowas wieder eingeführt werden sollte. Eher könnte sich Blizzard wieder Gedanken um Pre-Quests für Raids machen etc. Vielleicht nicht so umfangreich wie zu TBC, aber zumindest eine kleine Questreihe die einen wieder in die Instanz führt.



Es gibt mitlerweile wieder eine Arte Prequest. Mann muss erst Mugo'shan Palace clearen um in Heart of Fear rein zu kommen, und wenn man Heart of Fear clear hat kommt man in die letzte Raid Instanz rein.
Es ist zwar kiene Pre mehr im Sinne von Quest absolvieren, aber es stehn einem trotzdem nicht instant alle Raids zuv Verfügung, wenn man 90 geworden ist ;-)


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Eher könnte sich Blizzard wieder Gedanken um Pre-Quests für Raids machen etc. Vielleicht nicht so umfangreich wie zu TBC, aber zumindest eine kleine Questreihe die einen wieder in die Instanz führt.



Die "Prequest" für Terrasse des Endlosen Frühlings ist, dass erst die Feinde im Herz der Angst besiegt werden müssen, ansonsten kommt man nicht rein


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Rational ist das nicht mehr zu erklären. Irgendwas macht Blizzard wohl falsch, wenn sie auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingeht.



98% aller Halloween-Gäste befinden sich auf der richtigen Kostümparty. Da gabs mal so nen schönen Bullyparade-Clip, bei dem Roberto Blanko eine weiße Spitzenkapuze bei einem KKK-Treffen runtergezogen hat.

Ich denke, mit WoW ist es ganz ähnlich. Man kann es nicht jedem Spieler recht machen.

Egal, wie man es dreht oder wendet. Verändert sich nichts in unserer Sozialpolitik, wird es laufend mehr Sozialfälle geben. Bekommt jeder Mitmensch 1000 Euro im Monat, wenn man nichts tut, beschweren sich alle, die vorher 980 Euro netto verdient haben für eine Vollzeitstelle. Bekommt jeder Mitmensch 10000 Euro im Monat ...
Genauso ist es hier. Zu Cataclysm war es öde, da die Inhalte von Cataclysm schnell ausgeschöpft waren und nur Schlachtfelder oder Instanzen zur Unterhaltung eines 85er Charakters da waren. Nun hat man alle Möglichkeiten der Welt und schon gibt es "das ist zu viel" Schreier, weil gefühlt 90% dieser Schreienden glauben, das es Pflicht wäre, auch alles zu erledigen. Und zwar sofort.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (31. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die "Prequest" für Terrasse des Endlosen Frühlings ist, dass erst die Feinde im Herz der Angst besiegt werden müssen, ansonsten kommt man nicht rein



Es geht mir dabei nicht um künstliche Zugangsvorraussetzungen um den Weg in die Instanz zu erschweren, sondern um eine stärkere Bindung an die Geschichte. Z.B. bei den Klaxxi und dem Herz der Angst würde sich eine Pre-Questreihe wunderbar anbieten.

Davon abgesehen habe ich im offiziellem WoW-Forum gelesen das es genügt das Clear-Achievment der vorherigen Instanz zu besitzen. D.h. Mogu'shan im LFR reicht als Zugang für Herz der Angst normal. Wenn das eine "Zugangserschwerung" darstellen soll hätten sie das in der Form auch gleich sein lassen können.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Rodanold schrieb:


> .. nur um meinen Senf auch noch in die Runde zu schmeißen...
> 
> zu den Daylies:
> Wer noch zu Classic-Zeiten Ruf bei Holzschlundfeste oder Dampfdruckkartell oder auch Hydraxianer gefarmt hat, wird in MoP mit Freude Ruf für die Fraktionen farmen.
> ...



Zu den Rufsachen "früher" gebe ich dir zwar recht, aber man brauchte da auch nichts wirklich von denen. 

Und zu "früher war alles besser" _(Ja, ich weiß du meinst es auch nicht so, aber ich habe eine Geschichte die ich loswerden muss)_

Wir suchten einen neuen Tank für MC weil einer keinen Bock mehr auf WOW hatte. Unser neuer Tank war auch ein echt netter Typ
im TS und sagte:" Ich tanke für euch so lange ihr mich braucht" usw. 
Wir rüsteten ihn aus, sammelten die Erze und den ganzen Dreck, er bekam alles schön in den Hintern geschoben und als er alles
hatte.... "Sorry, aber ich habe ein besseres Angebot, die haben MC schon clear und überhaupt, bla bla bla.."

Geil, oder ?

Idioten gab es schon zu Classic Zeiten, aber ich glaube dieses "alles einfacher" "instant Port" "Ruf in 2 Wochen oben" haben noch
viiiieeeel mehr Idioten angelockt.

Aber trotzdem fand ich es früher wirklich besser, es mussten alle mitmachen und auch Mats farmen. Klar, gab es auch mal Zoff und
nicht jeder machte das gleiche. Aber im grossen und ganzen war ein größeres "Wir" Gefühl vorhanden.
Jetzt ist es nur noch "Ich"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Oktober 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem fand ich es früher wirklich besser, es mussten alle mitmachen und auch Mats farmen. Klar, gab es auch mal Zoff und
> nicht jeder machte das gleiche. Aber im grossen und ganzen war ein größeres "Wir" Gefühl vorhanden.
> Jetzt ist es nur noch "Ich"



das auf jeden fall. die idioten gabs zwar früher auch schon, allerdings konnten sie ihren egotrip nicht durchziehen, da das gruppenspiel einfach ein muss war. wer sich nicht benehmen konnte, war auf dem server, ganz schnell untendurch und wurde quasi zum solospiel gezwungen, da ihn keiner mehr mitgenommen hat.

früher war gewiss nicht alles besser und genörgel gabs auch damals zuhauf.... heutzutage kommt es mir aber so vor, als würde die masse einfach direkt alles wollen, ohne auch nur einen handstreich dafür zu tun. wer sich darüber beschwert, dass er mittlerweile mit drei chars die dailies machen "muss", der hat in meinen augen ein ganz anderes problem....


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (31. Oktober 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es nur noch "Ich"



Dann spielst du mit den falschen Leuten. Bei uns in der Gilde arbeiten immmernoch alle so zusammen wie du es beschreibst. Der eine hat die Gürtelschnallen, der andere die Edelsteine, wieder ein anderer hat shcon den Ruf für die guten Waffen-VZ etc.. Und so wird manchmal noch 30 min vor dem Raid, da die Gruppen meistens wild zusmamengewürfelt sind, noch fleißig getauscht was geht um noch ein kleines Quentchen besser zu werden.

Ich brauch mir z.B. nie Sorgen um Flask oder Bufffood machen. Dafür habe ich meine Verzauberungssachen immer dabei wenn wir raiden gehen oder stell nochmal nen Zauberfaden her.

Und auch wenn "wir" uns noch durchs Gewölbe wipen während andere den HC Modus auf Farmstatus haben, so freuen wir uns doch immer wieder wenn wir als Gemeinschaft einen Boss legen konnten.


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei nicht um künstliche Zugangsvorraussetzungen um den Weg in die Instanz zu erschweren, sondern um eine stärkere Bindung an die Geschichte. Z.B. bei den Klaxxi und dem Herz der Angst würde sich eine Pre-Questreihe wunderbar anbieten.



Die "Story" (und um die geht es dir ja, so wie ich das jetzt rauslese) wird im Herz der Angst erzählt und in der Terrasse des endlosen Frühlings fortgesetzt 



Spoiler



(blablabla Mantis beten neuerdings nicht mehr den toten alten Gott an, sondern einen Teil seiner 7 "letzten Atem", den Sha der Angst, sie haben sich sogar mit ihm "verbunden"- den verfolgen wir dann bis auf die Terrasse um ihn zu stellen)


- die Story um den Herz der Angst-Raid wird übrigens auch so bei den Klaxxi erzählt (mit Fortschritt im Rufbereich sogar immer weiter), sie ist lediglich kein Zwang mehr, so wie es bei den alten "Prequests" war (es wird also keiner mehr gezwungen, eine Story zu erleben, obwohl sie einen vll. gar nicht interessiert - soll auch solche Spieler geben, denen Story absolut egal ist, obwohl ich das selbst nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann)


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nun hat man alle Möglichkeiten der Welt und schon gibt es "das ist zu viel" Schreier, weil gefühlt 90% dieser Schreienden glauben, das es Pflicht wäre, auch alles zu erledigen. Und zwar sofort.


sehe ich ähnlich. glaube auf "sofort" waren die neuen fraktionen auch nicht angelegt, sondern eher darauf möglichst lange spielen zu können oder irgendwie zu unterhalten. das "sofort" legen sich die ambitionierten (und gelangweilten) spieler selbst auf. mir persönlich ist es zu langweilig jeden abend für ALLE aktuellen fraktionen stundenlang zu questen. (wie lange dauert es, wenn man wirklich alle macht? 2 - 3h?). das nervt doch spät. am dritten, fünften oder siebten abend, weil ich sich wie arbeit oder nerviges zeitschinden anfühlt. 

finde hier sollte jeder selbst wissen ob es vielleicht mal lohnt nen gang runter zu schalten und mal was anderes/neues auszuprobieren, einfach um des spielspaßes willen. ich kann das so jedenfalls nur empfehlen (habe aber auch nicht den druck bzw. den anspruch in einer woche raiden gehen zu wollen).


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> sehe ich ähnlich. glaube auf "sofort" waren die neuen fraktionen auch nicht angelegt, sondern eher darauf möglichst lange spielen zu können oder irgendwie zu unterhalten



Korrekt - es ist gedacht die Spieler, die nunmal keine Lust auf Raid oder Instanzen haben, auch möglichst lange zu beschäftigen und ihnen ein Ziel vorzugeben und nicht nach einem Monat wieder ihre Accounts einfrieren zu lassen, weil es für sie nichts mehr zu erreichen gibt


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Es ist sogar denkbar, das Blizzard absichtlich ein "Mehr" geschaffen hat, damit die Spieler eben gerade NICHT alle täglichen Quests auch täglich machen sollen. Vielleicht war z. B. der goldene Lotus ursprünglich auf 3 Tagesquests ausgelegt, die Rotation der Quests somit höher. Genauso wie die Klaxxi mit mittlerweile 8 täglichen Quests, die auch vorher nur 4-5 Quests vorbereitet hatten, bis man sich dazu entschloss, doch diese Quests zahlreicher zu machen, damit die Spieler sich eben nicht hinsetzen, alle Quests immer wieder zu erledigen :>


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (31. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die "Story" (und um die geht es dir ja, so wie ich das jetzt rauslese) wird im Herz der Angst erzählt und in der Terrasse des endlosen Frühlings fortgesetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht muss ich etwas plakativer darstellen was ich meine.  

Stellen wir uns eine Linie vor, die Quests stehen Links, der Raid rechts. Außer dem was in den Questtexten storymäßig steht gibt es keine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Seiten. Ich freue mich tierisch drauf der Großkaiserin in den Käferhintern zu treten, aber das Spiel leitet mich nicht per Questreihe dorthin sondern lässt mich bzgl. dem Feeling des Storyfortschritts momentan alleine. Es entsteht eine gefühlte Lücke die mir nicht gefällt.

Ich weiß nicht ob es im Raid noch Quests gibt aber das denke ich weniger.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch eine Post-Quest Reihe welche man nach Abschluss des Raids bekommt wenn man die Klaxxi vor dem Raid durchgequestet hat, um vom Spielgefühl her wieder einen Storyfortschritt zu sehen. Vielleicht gibt es sowas ja auch... bin da ja noch lange nicht durch aber ich glaube nicht dran.


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns eine Linie vor, die Quests stehen Links, der Raid rechts. Außer dem was in den Questtexten storymäßig steht gibt es keine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Seiten. Ich freue mich tierisch drauf der Großkaiserin in den Käferhintern zu treten, aber das Spiel leitet mich nicht per Questreihe dorthin sondern lässt mich bzgl. dem Feeling des Storyfortschritts momentan alleine. Es entsteht eine gefühlte Lücke die mir nicht gefällt.



Darum schrieb ich ja, dass so wie es jetzt ist, die Einbindung in den Geschichtslauf noch eher da ist als noch bei den beiden Addons zuvor, diese aber, aufgrund von Spielern, die Story so gar nicht interessiert, anders als noch zu BC, optional und nicht verpflichtend ist. Das Einzige was noch ginge, wäre die erwähnte Hinleitungsquest, die aber dann nicht zwingend sein dürfte


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2012)

stimmt schon. storytechnisch wurde man bisher nur auf ony einigermaßen vorbereitet, und natürlich den lichkönig. das war schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung, hätte für meinen geschmack aber ruhig noch mehr sein dürfen. für MoP hätte man sich gerade bei den klaxxi mehr ins zeug legen müssen, wenn der raid wirklich mit diesem volk in verbindung steht. bösewichte wie illidan und deathwing waren den spielern bekannt und haben vermutlich nur deshalb den wunsch der spieler erzeugt die zwei umnieten zu können.

passiert gerade übrigens mit hellscream wieder ähnlich: man sieht ihn beim questen einzwei mal, liest den namen so nebenbei, aber sowas wie "ACHTUNG, NEUER ENDBOSS!" kommt hier leider mal wieder nicht vor. WoW hatte für mich immer schon zu wenig geschichte; die fraktionen wären (auch) ein weg, um da mal mehr zug rein zu bringen. vielleicht wäre es weniger eintönig, wenn man eine kleine geschichte vor augen hätte!?


----------



## Akium (31. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit WoW ist es ganz ähnlich. Man kann es nicht jedem Spieler recht machen.



Man könnte es sicher vielen Recht machen, wenn man neben den Dailys eine Alternative hätte. Es geht den wenigsten darum, dass sie sich über das Ruffarmen bzw den Zeitaufwand ansich beschweren, sondern dass Dailys der einzige Weg sind.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2012)

na, aber es gibt ja vermutlich bewusst keine "abkürzung" um die spieler A) länger zu beschäftigen und  damit sie länger abo-gebühren zahlen ;-).


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Dann spielst du mit den falschen Leuten. Bei uns in der Gilde arbeiten immmernoch alle so zusammen wie du es beschreibst. Der eine hat die Gürtelschnallen, der andere die Edelsteine, wieder ein anderer hat shcon den Ruf für die guten Waffen-VZ etc.. Und so wird manchmal noch 30 min vor dem Raid, da die Gruppen meistens wild zusmamengewürfelt sind, noch fleißig getauscht was geht um noch ein kleines Quentchen besser zu werden.
> 
> Ich brauch mir z.B. nie Sorgen um Flask oder Bufffood machen. Dafür habe ich meine Verzauberungssachen immer dabei wenn wir raiden gehen oder stell nochmal nen Zauberfaden her.
> 
> Und auch wenn "wir" uns noch durchs Gewölbe wipen während andere den HC Modus auf Farmstatus haben, so freuen wir uns doch immer wieder wenn wir als Gemeinschaft einen Boss legen konnten.



Sucht ihr noch Mitglieder ? Und wo seid ihr ?


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Man könnte es sicher vielen Recht machen, wenn man neben den Dailys eine Alternative hätte. Es geht den wenigsten darum, dass sie sich über das Ruffarmen bzw den Zeitaufwand ansich beschweren, sondern dass Dailys der einzige Weg sind.



Moment, bitte nicht verwechseln.

Die meisten Spieler erhoffen sich durch die einzelnen Ruffraktionen bestimmte Items in ihrem Equipment, zumeist gewisse Items für Tapferkeitspunkte oder aber Klaxxiwaffen, die direkt ab erführchtig gegen Gold erwerbbar sind.

Das geht angeblich nicht schnell genug, das ist angeblich so aufwändig. Nicht beachtet dabei wird jedoch, das dies auch bedeutet, das die Items bei Verfügbarkeit bestensfalls Addition zum bestehenden guten Equipment sind. Es ist ja wohl nicht so, das akute Not besteht, das die Fraktionen erführchtig werden müssen, damit man hc Instanzen spielen kann oder einen Equipmentstand erreicht, mit dem man Schlachtzüge vernünftig durchspielen kann.

Hat man es "nur" auf die Freischaltung der Items für Tapferkeitspunkte abgesehen, so geht dies insgesamt doch recht schnell. Da spreche ich dann von knapp 2 Wochen. Nur wer dann noch weiter will, im Falle Klaxxi (nach diesen knapp 2 Wochen ist man ja repesktvoll, gefühlt hat es 10 Tage gedauert) gibt es ja dann nur noch Waffen, sonst überall nur Reittiere oder Wappenröcke, für den dauert das Farmen bis zum Maximalniveau natürlich einige Tage länger.

So gut es auch anfangs aussieht, was man alles über Ruffraktionen erwerben kann, so wirklich wichtig sind sie eigentlich nicht, da man das entsprechende eigene Ziel in den meisten Fällen durch den LFR bereits erreichen kann. Alles andere soll vielleicht auch den Eindruck erwecken, das man dafür wirklich etwas tun muss.

Eine andere Methode als diese Zeitbegrenzung über tägliche Quests finde ich auch recht blöd. Rufwappenröcke beispielsweise würden bedeuten, das man gar nichts mehr so richtig machen muss, da man ab freundlich oder wohlwollend nur noch Instanzen besucht, der Ruf also "automatisch" hochgeht. Bei den Klaxxi gibt es sogar diese komischen Steine, die man im 20er Stack abgeben kann. Die sind jedoch in etwa so häufig wie 2 Harmoniepartikel.

Insgesamt ist es mEn fraglich, ob die Items, die man anfangs beim Rüstmeister sieht, auch später, nach wochenlangem Farmen noch den gleichen "Wert" für das persönliche Equipment bieten, das wiederum bedeutet, das eine gewisse Freiwilligkeit entsteht, ob man die Instanzen überhaupt machen will oder nicht.

Eben weil die meisten Items erst spät erreichbar sind (oder bei Gerechtigkeitspunkten direkt kaufbar sind) besteht eben keine Pflicht, Ruffraktionen hochzuziehen. Und deswegen finde ich auch diesen Wunsch nach Rufwappenröcke störend, eben weil der Sinn von Ruffraktionen umgekehrt wird. Es geht am Ende nämlich nur selten darum, alle Gegenstände zu kaufen, oftmals sollen Fraktionen erspielen eben eine Unterhaltung darstellen und damit auch Zeit "verschwenden".


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> passiert gerade übrigens mit hellscream wieder ähnlich: man sieht ihn beim questen einzwei mal, liest den namen so nebenbei, aber sowas wie "ACHTUNG, NEUER ENDBOSS!" kommt hier leider mal wieder nicht vor. WoW hatte für mich immer schon zu wenig geschichte; die fraktionen wären (auch) ein weg, um da mal mehr zug rein zu bringen. vielleicht wäre es weniger eintönig, wenn man eine kleine geschichte vor augen hätte!?



Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass er aktuell (!) noch Kriegshäuptling der Horde ist und sich nur sehr wenig zu Schulden hat kommen lassen, ausser Theramore mittels Massenvernichtungswaffe auszulöschen. Seine "Verbrechen" und der Grund, warum er zum Endboss wird, entwickelt sich erst, aktuell sind "storymässig" erst wir und die 5 "Gestrandeten" der beiden Fraktionen auf Pandaria, die "Invasion" findet erst mit 5.1 statt, 



Spoiler



und "draufkommen, dass man seine Armeen mit den Sha verstärken kann, weil man als Orc doch so stark und willensstark sei, dass man die kontrollieren könnte", tut er erst noch später





Akium schrieb:


> Man könnte es sicher vielen Recht machen, wenn man neben den Dailys eine Alternative hätte. Es geht den wenigsten darum, dass sie sich über das Ruffarmen bzw den Zeitaufwand ansich beschweren, sondern dass Dailys der einzige Weg sind.



Es gibt Alternativen, sogar deren 3:

Raiden - Instanzen und PvP

Die Dailies sind für alle die als Beschäftigung gedacht, die keines der 3 Dinge, aus welchem Grund auch immer, machen wollen, aber trotzdem längerfristig vom Spiel "beschäftigt" werden wollen (weil ihnen trotz MMO selbst nicht allzuviel einfällt), kann aber auch von den anderen 3 als "Lückenfüller" und "Timesink" verwendet werden. Es sind aber alle 4 Wege durchaus auch ohne die anderen nutzbar



Rygel schrieb:


> na, aber es gibt ja vermutlich bewusst keine "abkürzung" um die spieler A) länger zu beschäftigen und  damit sie länger abo-gebühren zahlen ;-).



Korrekt - "Beschäftigung" für diejenigen die die anderen "Endgameinhalte" nicht annehmen (weil sie zuwenig Zeit, Organisation oder einfach keine Lust darauf haben) - damit auch sie "etwas zu tun" haben (wie auch alle anderen, vor allem die, die durch den Rest durchfliegen) und ihre Abos länger aktiv halten, sie also ein Ziel haben, das sie erreichen können (Motivation ist wichtig^^)


----------



## Super PePe (31. Oktober 2012)

Eine völlige gagaDiskussion.
Ihr kommt mir vor wie Fussgänger die vor einer roten Ampel stehen und sie wissen, wenn sie nach rechts und links schauen das sie normalerweise einfach gehen könnten, sich aber von so einem Ding sagen lassen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben - stattdessen meckern sie über die Ampel. 
Schonmal oldschool auf 90 gequestet - paar Items nebenbei gebaut (Klaxxi wohlwollend ist man mit 90 automatisch) und ab gehts mit 430-440 in Heros und zwar manuell. Items farmen und 2 Tage später ab in ein 10er Raid. 
Das ist so simpel. 
geht nur lol5erbrauser oder lol25erbrowser und dann erst 10er normal - aber dann jammert nicht rum über eure eigene Unfähigkeit.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir schon fast sicher das für dich auch die möglichkeit besteht einfach nicht alle Dailys zu machen... :O

Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir schon fast sicher das für dich auch die möglichkeit besteht einfach nicht alle Dailys zu machen... :O
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da ?



Nein, sie sind absolute Pflicht für jeden, ohne kann es gar nicht gehen...


----------



## Xidish (31. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, sie sind absolute Pflicht für jeden, ohne kann es gar nicht gehen...


... und erst recht nicht, wenn es mit teilweise "50% mehr Buff" sogar je 7-8 Tapferkeitspunkte gibt ... ^^


----------



## Flavastulta (31. Oktober 2012)

Sicher hat niemand etwas gegen eine konstruktive Diskussion über den Umfang, die Notwendigkeit und den Spaßfaktor von Dailies. Jedoch neigen die meisten Themen dieser Art dazu, unkonstruktiv zu sein, da meistens von falschen Prämissen ausgegangen wird, wie z.B. hier:

_"Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!" _
Tja, es sind genau 4 Fraktionen. 2 kann man erst machen, wenn man eine auf respektvoll hat. 2 hat man schon vom Questen auf wohlwollend, bevor man überhaupt mit den Dailies anfängt.

_"Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können."_
Man muss ja nicht jeden Tag alle auf einmal machen, allein schon wegen des Gatings beim Goldenen Lotus ist das sowieso unmöglich.

_"Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide."_
Als aktiver Raider, um die es hier ja gehen soll, musst du nicht auf ehrfürchtig, sondern nur bis respektvoll gelangen, alles andere hat mit Raiden nichts zu tun.

Also macht man halt den Goldenen Lotus bis respektvoll, nebenbei ein paar Tage Klaxxi, auch bis respektvoll. Ich gebe zu, das sind dann locker mal ca. 15 bis 20 Quests, aber ist das als aktiver Raider zu viel verlangt? Bevor man beim GL auf respektvoll ist ist man es bei den Klaxxi, daher muss man eine Zeit lang nur GL machen, ca. 10 Quests am Tag. Dann Shado Pan und Himmlische Erhabene. 10 Quests am Tag, mehr nicht.

ALLES WEITERE hat mit den TP-Klamotten nichts zu tun und ist rein freiwillig. Von daher ist zumindest dieser Thread einer der von falschen Prämissen ausgeht und folglich falsche Schlüsse zieht. Deshalb ist er unkonstruktiv und am Ende nur Gejammer.


----------



## MondGruppe (1. November 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> Was mich bei MoP wirklich extrem stört ist die Anzahl der Fraktionen und Dailys die du als aktiver Raider unbedingt benötigst!
> 
> Du musst min. 1,5 - 2 h Stunden am Tag investieren um alle Dailys machen zu können. Bis die Dinger dann auf Exalted sind dauert es nochmal eine ganze Ecke und irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und stupide.
> 
> Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu :-)




wieso zu viele? es sind etwa soviele wie bei jedem start eines addons (schau dir mal an wieviele start fraktionen in cata waren, oder lichking etc.) und du musst sie ja nicht machen, du kannst auch so spielen ohne farmen..


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Man könnte es sicher vielen Recht machen, wenn man neben den Dailys eine Alternative hätte. Es geht den wenigsten darum, dass sie sich über das Ruffarmen bzw den Zeitaufwand ansich beschweren, sondern dass Dailys der einzige Weg sind.


Nur das da, wo es für das raiden wirklich nötig ist, aber auch gar nicht so viele Dailys gemacht werden müssen. Und warum muss man nach zwei drei Wochen schon mit allem durch sein? Oder sind die Hardcoreraider verärgert darüber, dass sie einen Monat länger Abo bezahlen müssen, weil sie nicht alles in den ersten vier Wochen geschafft haben? 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe gibt es bereits Spieler die alle Pandaren-Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig haben, also so schlimm kann es nicht sein, oder? 
Wenn man nur die Dailys macht die nötig sind, dann ist das doch gar nicht so schlimm. Die anderen kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Aber es soll auch Leute geben, die Dailys ganz besonders gerne machen, wahrscheinlich sogar die meisten. Es wurde ja auch immer gefordert dass es mehr werden sollen. Und Blizzard ist den Wünschen nachgekommen.


----------



## BeXxXtA (1. November 2012)

Also ich bin bei vielen Fraktionen erfürchtig in MOP, habe aber festgestellt, das es eigentlich nur für mountsammler sinnvoll ist, da man die items die man zum raiden braucht (epische gegenstände) schon auf respektvoll kaufen kann! und das ist ja wohl überhaupt kein problem!!! da regen mich eher über zig bonus münzen auf, von denen ich zur zeit ca 1000 in der tasche habe, aber jede woche nur 90 eintauchen kann!!!! da hat blizz etwas übertrieben...


----------



## Karadul (1. November 2012)

Ich finde alles gut und schön, wie es in BC war mit Ruffarmerei und co., aber....

Was mich stört, dass es fast unmöglich ist zu twinken... Ich muss täglich erstmal 1,5 stunden Dailys machen, dann mal lfr gehen, hier und da Tapferkeitspunkte farmen. Am Ende kommt man täglich auf 3 Stunden Spielzeit, die ich nicht mehr jeden Tag habe...

Blizz hat uns besonders im Endcontent Cata dazu gezwungen zu twinken, weil nichts mehr zu tun war... Ich habe auch schon einen anderen Char auf 90 geschafft aber ignoriere jede Daily mit dem Twink, weil das alles 2x unmöglich zu schaffen ist, wenn man nicht nur zu Hause vor dem Rechner sitzt.

Dieses hin und her und mit jedem Addon ein anderes Konzept stört mich einfach.. Man erkennt einfach keine ideale Linie, eher ach diesmal machen wir s so und dann andermal wieder wie in BC.

Obwohl ich seit DS, was für mich die grösste Enttäuschung war vom Design her, weil ich keinen Bock hatte irgendwo in den Höhlen ohne Umgebung und Flair, oder auf dem Rücken eines Drachens stupide draufhauen, wo es kaum Platz gab, nicht mehr raide, zähle ich mich immer noch nicht als Casual, weiil ich immer noch viel Zeit in dieses Spiel investiere.

Aber man muss eindeutig zugeben, dass jetziges Konzept eindeutig Casualfeindlich ist..


----------



## Super PePe (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Ich finde alles gut und schön, wie es in BC war mit Ruffarmerei und co., aber....
> 
> Was mich stört, dass es fast unmöglich ist zu twinken... Ich muss täglich erstmal 1,5 stunden Dailys machen, dann mal lfr gehen, hier und da Tapferkeitspunkte farmen. Am Ende kommt man täglich auf 3 Stunden Spielzeit, die ich nicht mehr jeden Tag habe...



Wer verlangt denn das ihr immer alles sofort und unter Termindruck machen sollte? Ihr selbst setzt euch doch unter Druck also ob ihr innerhalb von 4 Wochen alles erledigt haben müsst. Euer Ego selbst treibt euch doch zu diesem Wahn.
Der Wunsch der Beste zu sein und alles zu haben und an der Spitze zu stehen... 

im Grund kannst doch twinken gehen, lässt halt mal alle 5 grade bei deinem Main


----------



## Karrramba (1. November 2012)

"Ich *muss *täglich erstmal 1,5 stunden Dailys machen, dann mal lfr gehen, hier und da Tapferkeitspunkte farmen."

Da ist schon wieder das böse M-Wort, dass in einem Spiel nun wirklich gar nichts zu suchen hat. Du MUSST etwas machen? Wer zwingt Dich? Sieh es doch anders: Blizzard gibt dir die Möglichkeit, auch ohne stundenlanges Instanzenfarmen an hochwertige Items zu kommen. Es dauert nur ein wenig länger. Dieses Prinzip gab es schon immer in wow und ich hoffe, es wird auch so bleiben. 

Und Blizzard hat niemanden gezwungen zu Twinken. Im Gegenteil, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so pralle war, gab es doch sicherlich auch Anderes zu tun - auch hier MUSS man nicht Wow-Spielen, wenn man keinen Sapß daran hat oder man schlicht alles kennt. Warum keine kurze Pause einlegen??
Egal, ist ja (vorerst) Schnee von gestern...

btt: Ich denke, es hätte gereicht, weniger Quests mit mehr Rufpunkten zu implementieren. Seit Bc gab es Ruf nicht (nur) über Dailies, sondern oft über die "richtige" Instanz oder eben Wappenröcke. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass dieser nur in Instanzen zu bekommen war.

War das gut? Was das schlecht? Ich kann das gar nicht abschließend beurteilen. Wer keine Instanzen mag, sondern nur mit Partner(in) oder Freunden ein wenig durch die Lande ziehen will, mag kein Interesse an stupides Ruffarmen - wie auch immer - haben. Die Items verbessern aber auch den Schaden und möglicherweise auch dadurch den Spaß, selbst im einfachen Gruppenspiel. 

Ich bin gespannt, was sich Schneegestöber noch alles in der zukunft überlegen wird...

Das Crafting gehört aus meiner Sicht ein wenig überarbeitet und auch der angesprochene Storyfortschritt wird sicherlich noch interessant werden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Aber man muss eindeutig zugeben, dass jetziges Konzept eindeutig Casualfeindlich ist..



ich halte das konzept eher für casualfreundlich.

das addon ist jetzt wenige wochen alt, ich bin bei jeder fraktion mindestens respektvoll und habe an keinem tag, alle dailies gemacht. goldener lotus täglich, ab respektvoll august u shado-pan täglich (da ich verzauberer bin)... alle anderen nur ab u zu.

zur zeit logge ich mich noch 2x die woche ein, um zu raiden, manchmal erledige ich noch die ein oder andere tägliche quest. ich komme so ganz gut voran, der normalmode ist clear und der ruf steigt nach u nach an. das addon ist noch jung, warum muss ich direkt alles auf ehrfürchtig haben? die epischen gegenstände der fraktionen, werden zum raiden nicht benötigt, demnach ists mir recht egal, ob ich das tapferkeitspunkte-cap schaffe, oder nicht....

also wie gesagt, mit zwei abende die woche, komme ich wunderbar aus...würde ich mehr spielen, bliebe sogar noch viel zeit zum twinken.... also was soll daran casualFEINDLICH sein?


----------



## Derulu (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Ich muss täglich erstmal 1,5 stunden Dailys machen, dann mal lfr gehen, hier und da Tapferkeitspunkte farmen. Am Ende kommt man täglich auf 3 Stunden Spielzeit, die ich nicht mehr jeden Tag habe...



Öh...muss? Weshalb "muss" man? Das Spiel zwingt einen nicht dazu
-Wenn man raiden will, kann man das auch ohne die TP-Ausrüstungsteile (ja das geht, bis auf 1 Item droppt ausreichend Ausrüstung in den HC-Instanzen, welche genügt, um den Normalmodus des Mogu'shangewölbes zu bestreiten. Rüstet man sich rein mit den TP-Rüstungen schon VOR dem Raid aus, ist man sogar "overgeared", weil dort exakt das selbe Itemlevel droppt. 
- Möchte man hingegen am liebsten HC-Instanzen besuchen, ist auch hier keine Rüstung für TP nötig, die funktionieren schon annehmbar mit der Ausrürstung, die man während des Levelns erhält
- Möchte man PvP spielen, kann man das schon ganz gut mit den herstellbaren Rüstungsteilen, für deren Rezepte kein Ruf benötigt wird 
- Möchte man keines der 3 oben genannten Dinge tun, "muss" man immer noch nicht 1,5 h täglich Dailies machen, denn 1. benötigt man die tolle Ausrüstung dann nicht sofort und davonlaufen tun einem die Fraktionen auch nicht, die werden noch in 3 Monaten genauso dort stehen, wie sie es heute tun

zum Thema "Twinken": Patch 5.1 bringt einen accountgebundenen Buchband, den der erste Charakter schon ab Rufstufe "Respektvoll" einsetzen/erwerben kann und der jedem weiteren Charakter, so er ihn bei sich trägt, 100% zusätzlichen Ruf bei jeder Fraktion gewährt


----------



## Karadul (1. November 2012)

zum Thema "Twinken": Patch 5.1 bringt einen accountgebundenen Buchband, den der erste Charakter schon ab Rufstufe "Respektvoll" einsetzen/erwerben kann und der jedem weiteren Charakter, so er ihn bei sich trägt, 100% zusätzlichen Ruf bei jeder Fraktion gewährt 

Ich bedanke mich bei Derulu für den einzigen hilfreichen Satz 

Es ist erstaunlich wieviele hier einfach drauf warten auf anderen raufzurotzen, nur weil er ne andere Meinung hat.. Ihr amüsiert mich...


----------



## Derulu (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wieviele hier einfach drauf warten auf anderen raufzurotzen, nur weil er ne andere Meinung hat.. Ihr amüsiert mich...



Es geht hier wohl eher um das Wort "muss"...


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wieviele hier einfach drauf warten auf anderen raufzurotzen, nur weil er ne andere Meinung hat.. Ihr amüsiert mich...



Es gibt eine Unterschied zwischen einer anderen Meinung und der Berichtigung einer Falschaussage.

Daylies als "Muss" darzustellen ist eindeutig eine Flaschaussage, da es für Ruf nichts gibt für das es keine Alternative gibt.


----------



## Karadul (1. November 2012)

Also ihr meint, dass ihr blümchen pflücken geht und keine dailys macht?

wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..

also soviel zu muss^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (1. November 2012)

nö - ich denke, das durchaus einige hier aus Daylies machen - aber eben nicht alles auf einmal, sondern stückweise hintereinander.
Und was das "Muss" angeht - ich denke, es wurde hier mittlerweile ausreichend erläutert, warum Daylies eben kein "Muss" sind - raidfähig wird man auch anders.

Für Nicht-Raider sind die Daylies aber auch ne nette Alternative, an gutes Equip zu kommen - wie schnell man das haben will, muss dann jeder für sich selber entscheiden und dann entsprechend Zeit ins Spiel investieren - aber einen zwang gibt es auch da nicht.


----------



## Eyora (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Also ihr meint, dass ihr blümchen pflücken geht und keine dailys macht?
> 
> wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..
> 
> also soviel zu muss^^



Im letzten Addon wurde doch gemault, das alles zu leicht zu bekommen ist und das man sich die gute alte BC-Zeit zurückwünscht, in der man noch Ruf Farmen musste um die Schlüssel für die HC-Instanzen zu bekommen.

Ob nun Daylis oder Grinden, da finde ich Daylis lustiger.

Aber irgendwann werde ich Pandaria auch mal betreten, bin gespannt was für interessante Daylis dort auf mich warten. War in den letzten beiden Addons ein ziemlicher Dayli-Freund.


----------



## Xidish (1. November 2012)

@ Karadul

Unterlass doch mal bitte Deine provokante, motzende und beleidigende Art!
Wenn Du es zudem als wirkliches Muss ansiehst, 
würde ich mir mal an Deiner Stelle ernsthafte Gedanken machen, warum Du es so siehst!


----------



## Flavastulta (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Also ihr meint, dass ihr blümchen pflücken geht und keine dailys macht?
> 
> wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..
> 
> also soviel zu muss^^



Ich will mal versuchen, daraus einen Sinn zu filtern...

Du sagst also, wenn man progressraiden will ist es notwendig die Dailies zu machen.

Aber ist es wirklich so viel verlangt, als Progressraider, der sich in den heroischen Raids tummelt und auf seinem Server um die Firstkills konkurriert, 4 bis 5 Wochen lang, am Anfang des AddOns, zwischen 10 und 20 Dailies am Tag zu machen? Wer da sagt "Ja, das ist es!" hat nicht verstanden, worum es beim Progressraiden geht... Wenn man aber nicht um die Firstkills mitkämpft oder zumindest die Ambition hat zu den ersten Gruppen zu gehören, die alles auf heroisch down haben (in deinen Worten dann wohl ein noob ist), sind die Fraktionsepics eine kleine Hilfe, aber absolut kein Muss.

Was entnehmen wir daraus?

Du willst so gut wie möglich ausgerüstet sein? Dann mach 5 Wochen lang jeden Tag deine Dailies, was im Vergleich zu früheren Erweiterungen nun wirklich kein Aufwand ist.

Du willst einfach nur Spaß haben? Dann hör auf die Pandaren; schau dich um, lass dir Zeit und genieße


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Also ihr meint, dass ihr blümchen pflücken geht und keine dailys macht?
> 
> wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..
> 
> also soviel zu muss^^



Na du hast ja voll die Ahnung *hüstel*.

- Progressraider: Brauchen die Teile für Ruf nicht weil sie schon längst mit HC Modes durch sind bevor du 1 Item hast
- Durchschnittsraider nutzen die Items für Ruf um ihr Gear aufzubessern wo Lücken entstehen, aber nimeand kauft sich vor dem Raiden komplett 486 für Marken
- Nicht-Raider brauchen die Items nicht da sie sowieso keine Instanz besuchen welche diese Stärke erfordert

Es ist sogar eher so das die "Noobs" es als Pflicht oder "muss" ansehen, da sie anders nicht an Gear kommen können. Um dann mit fetten Epixxx zu posen dauerts momentan schlicht zu lange weil "echte" Raider schneller sind.

Resultat: Noobs = "mimimi dailies viel zu viele nich schaffbar gife epiiiixxxxx!!!1111elfelfelf"

Ahjo, es soll sogar klassen und Specs geben für welche die 486er Ruf Items schlechtere Stats bieten als 476er Teile. Aber nuja...


----------



## Derulu (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..



Normalmode droppt den selben itemlevel wie die Rufitems - HC droppt weit höher
Keiner sagt, dass die Items nicht "nützlich" sind...aber "Muss" sind sie bei weitem keines

Man kann übrigens auch einen anderen Ton an den Tag legen, nimmt dem Ganzen auch die Aggresivität


----------



## Rodanold (1. November 2012)

Karadul schrieb:


> Also ihr meint, dass ihr blümchen pflücken geht und keine dailys macht?
> 
> wer die ganzen dailys bei dem jetzigen content nicht als "muss" sieht, spielt dann nur noch auf noobseite... aber wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man die unbedingt machen, aber oder nur hc raiden gehen und einen erstaunlichen loot/würfel glück haben um voranzukommen..
> 
> also soviel zu muss^^



Hab mich lang nicht mehr so amüsiert.
Luschtig, luschtig.

Und da wundert man sich das sich Spieler, wie auch ich z.B., den Vanilla-Contest zurückwünschen.
Damals war vieles noch ein "muss". 

Heute:
Ich *MUSS* weder Tagesquests machen, noch HC-Inis gehen, um Raiden gehen zu können. 
Das muß man nur wenn man das LFR-Tool nutzt, weil dort das Itemlevel verlangt wird.
Die ersten Raider bei uns auf dem Server sind , soweit ich mitbekommen habe, mit Questitems und gecrafteten Equip in die Raids... und haben Bosse gelegt.

Das is der Unterschied zur Noobseite. Auch mit mittelmäßigem Equip spielen zu können. 
Da gibts durchaus Spieler die mit viel besserem Equip viel schlechter spielen.

Greetz
Rhony


----------



## Akium (2. November 2012)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Das is der Unterschied zur Noobseite. Auch mit mittelmäßigem Equip spielen zu können.



Die Realität auf den Servern blendest du jedoch getrost aus. Was meinst du wie lange man noch mit *nur* 463er blue-Equip eine Chance hat bei nem Raid aufgenommen zu werden ? Zumindest fallen die Chancen überproportional. Spätestens in 4 Wochen, wird es soweit sein, dass man mit 463er Schnitt ganz müde angelächelt wird, wenn es nicht jetzt schon soweit ist . 
Dass diese Teile nahezu Pflicht sind, wenn man sich auf einen Raid nahezu bestmöglich vorbereiten will, sollte wohl auch klar sein. Also: Heute bereitet man sich fürs Gruppenspiel bestmöglich vor durch Dailygrinden, und nicht durchs Gruppenspiel. 

Natürlich "muss" man nicht. Aber es ist schon verdammt nahe dran. Das ist doch wohl unbestreitbar. 



Desweiteren reitet ihr alle auf dem Wort "muss" rum. Eins ist doch unbetritten eine Tatsache: Dass es Abseits von Dailys an jeder Möglichkeit fehlt, Ruf zu farmen. 
Wäre es denn für Blizz soo schwierig gewesen, hier zumindest eine Alternative einzubauen ? 
Dass jeder Blinde, der sich die Verkaufsliste der Rufhändler anschaut erkennen muss, dass es sich hierbei um ganz wesentliche Teile handelt, ist auch kaum abstreitbar. 


Dieser Beissreflex und Zwang, Situationen pauschal als nahezu perfekt darzustellen wenn jemand auch nur wagt die heilige Kuh zu kritisieren ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. 

Ich persönlich finde es bedenklich, dass man mittlerweile in der World of Warcraft mit Dailygrinden sogar weitaus besser fährt als mit z.B. 5er hcs. Im Grunde sind 5er vom Niveau, der Anzahl und von den Belohnungen so weit reduziert, dass der Dailygrinder gegenüber dem Gruppenspieler weitaus besser dasteht. Im Grunde ein schlechter Scherz in einem MMO. 
Zumindest eine Art Gleichwertigkeit wäre hier sicherlich nicht der allerschlechteste Weg gewesen. Ein Weg, der vermutlich auch keinen allzugroßen Aufwand für Blizz bedeutet hätte. 

Besonders witzig finde ich die Tatsache, dass der meiner Ansicht nach einzig fordernde Inhalt abseits der Raids, nämlich der Challenge-Mode gar nichts bietet, während rein loottechnisch / berufetechnisch, der einäugige Grind-Schimpanse mit Holzbein um Welten besser dasteht. Verrückte World of Warcraft. 

Schlüssiger hätte ich da ein Konzept gefunden, dass der Daily-Grinder Mounts, Funitems, Styleitems + Erfolgspunkte erhält, während der Dungeongruppenspieler eher auf Loot / Raidvorbereitung ausgelegt wird. Wobei das nur meine persönliche Meinung ist  
Zwei Fraktionen mitsamt Dailys weniger, dafür vier 5er Inis mehr, wäre auch sone Idee. Finde einfach die Schwerpunkte unausgewogen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Desweiteren reitet ihr alle auf dem Wort "muss" rum. Eins ist doch unbetritten eine Tatsache: Dass es Abseits von Dailys an jeder Möglichkeit fehlt, Ruf zu farmen.
> Wäre es denn für Blizz soo schwierig gewesen, hier zumindest eine Alternative einzubauen ?
> Dass jeder Blinde, der sich die Verkaufsliste der Rufhändler anschaut erkennen muss, dass es sich hierbei um ganz wesentliche Teile handelt, ist auch kaum abstreitbar.



1. Genau hier steht eine Absicht dahinter. Viele, darunter ich, haben sich während Cataclysm darüber beschwert, das die Fraktionen all zu schnell oben waren, man mithilfe von Wappenröcken schlichtweg gar nichts mehr für den Ruf machen musste, außer den Wappenrock freizuschalten. Genau dies ist jetzt wieder strenger gehalten. Bis auf die Klaxxi, bei denen man theoretisch 20 von den Steinchen farmen könnte, ist der Rufanstieg absolut linear ausgelegt, sodass es etwas Arbeit bedarf, bis der Ruf erfürchtig erreicht. 

2. Man merkt jetzt einfach, in welche Richtung diese Diskussion schaukelt. Man KANN per Rufitems, die man sich erarbeitet (darunter auch Items für Tapferkeitspunkte) weiterkommen. Jedoch ist keiner gezwungen, die Quests täglich zu machen. Zum Einen erreicht man recht schnell die Position, wo die Gegenstände für Tapferkeitspunkte erwerbbar werden, zum Anderen ist der Vorteil mit oder ohne diese Gegenstände recht gering, schließlich sinkt der Wert zunehmend, je älter der Content wird.

Das Argument bezüglich der Entscheidung, Mitspieler mangels einiger Items aus Ruffraktionen auszuschließen, halte ich diesbezüglich einfach für nicht tragbar.

Betrachte es doch einfach mal von einer anderen Seite. Wenn ein Mitspieler all diese Items für Tapferkeitspunke besitzt und alles gemacht hat, dann ist das wirklich schön. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Es ist schließlich dem Spieler überlassen, tägliche Quests zu machen oder es sein zu lassen. Voraussetzung für die Aufnahme in eine Raidgruppe (random oder nicht) entsteht jedoch nicht.


----------



## Xidish (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Also: Heute bereitet man sich fürs Gruppenspiel bestmöglich vor durch Dailygrinden, und nicht durchs Gruppenspiel.


Danke, daß Du mich zum Lachen gebracht hast.   
Man bereitet sich heute für das Gruppenspiel nicht durch Gruppenspiel vor, aha. 
Ich frage mich nur, wie Leute  dann zusammen raiden können, das Zusammenspiel aber scheinbar nie gelernt haben.
"Dailygrinden" schließt ein Gruppenspiel zudem nicht aus.

Wenn ich mir aber das Zusammenspiel bei den Daylies anschaue, wundert mich gar nix mehr - soviel Egoisten, wie man da antrifft ...
Und will ich wen einladen, gib'ts keine Reaktion oder eine Antwort wie "Das machen doch alle so" oder gar Beleidigungen, wie " ein DK hat keinen IQ - darum nogo." (als ob ich nur DK spiele - ich spiele fast alles.
Gott sei Dank gibt es allerdings auch so einige nette Spieler, wo ich dann das Gefühl bekomme, kein Singleplayer-Game zu spielen.   

greetz


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Realität auf den Servern blendest du jedoch getrost aus. Was meinst du wie lange man noch mit *nur* 463er blue-Equip eine Chance hat bei nem Raid aufgenommen zu werden ?



bin immer wieder über solche Aussagen überrascht!
seid ihr in keiner Gilde? bzw. geht ihr nicht mit der Gilde raiden?
also bei uns ist es so, daß es zwar ne Progr.-Stammgrp gibt, aber auch eine die Spass am raiden hat. klar sollte man da nicht mit 416er rein  aber Rücksicht wird/wurde schon genommen, wenn 1-2 Teile Q oder PvP-Equip waren. 
aber es wurde gerne auch mal ne ID "geopfert" um mal zu gucken, ob ein anderes Raid-Setup besser ist oder wie weit man mit paar High-equip. + ein paar "kleiner"-equip. kam

es ist halt ein SPIEL und nicht etwas womit man ne Beförderung im RL erreicht, wodurch mehr Kohle aufs Konto kommt 


dann noch zu den ganzen Karadul-Zitierern (richtig, ich mag sein Post auch nicht) aber das sieht aus wie:
D*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
H*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
E*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
X*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
F*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
D2*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
R*** sagt: bist bei rot über die Ampel
na, fällt was auf 
peace to the world


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Realität auf den Servern blendest du jedoch getrost aus. Was meinst du wie lange man noch mit *nur* 463er blue-Equip eine Chance hat bei nem Raid aufgenommen zu werden ? Zumindest fallen die Chancen überproportional. Spätestens in 4 Wochen, wird es soweit sein, dass man mit 463er Schnitt ganz müde angelächelt wird, wenn es nicht jetzt schon soweit ist .



Von was für Raids reden wir hier? Raids von Gilden die spielen können oder Pseudo-Pro-Raids und /2 Randomraids welche einen Raid nur total overgeared schaffen? Denk mal drüber nach. Aber sicher, die "maixmale Vorbereitung" besteht darin mit Items in den Raid zu gehen welche so stark sind wie das was man da bekommt. *kopf -> tisch*



Akium schrieb:


> Dass diese Teile nahezu Pflicht sind, wenn man sich auf einen Raid nahezu bestmöglich vorbereiten will, sollte wohl auch klar sein.



Eine Behauptung rechtfertigt sich nicht selbst oder durch Widerholung.



Akium schrieb:


> Also: Heute bereitet man sich fürs Gruppenspiel bestmöglich vor durch Dailygrinden, und nicht durchs Gruppenspiel.



Es hindert dich niemand daran die Dailies in einer Gruppe zu spielen oder HC als Gruppe zu gehen. Und selbst wenn du die HCs nur noch zum Markenfarmen nutzt, mit ner Gildengruppe gehts schneller. Deine Solo-Ruf-Farmerei bringt dir nämlich null wnen du die Marken nicht hast.



Akium schrieb:


> Natürlich "muss" man nicht. Aber es ist schon verdammt nahe dran. Das ist doch wohl unbestreitbar.



Spätestens wenn nächste Woche der Herz der Angst LFR startet wo bereit 483er Items droppen (Vergleich: Mogu'shan 10er/Tapferkeitspunkte: 489) sollte es selbst für den letzten "gife epixxx" Deppen bestreitbar sein.



Akium schrieb:


> Eins ist doch unbetritten eine Tatsache: Dass es Abseits von Dailys an jeder Möglichkeit fehlt, Ruf zu farmen.



Worum geht es dir? Darum schneller Ruf zu farmen weil die Items "Pflicht" sind oder darum keine Dailies machen zu müssen? Oder eher so a la Cata "Ruf-Items durch HC grinden"? Blizzard hat zu Recht erkannt das dies eine dämliche Mechanik ist. 



Akium schrieb:


> Wäre es denn für Blizz soo schwierig gewesen, hier zumindest eine Alternative einzubauen ?



Die Alternative müsste exakt den gleichen Zeitaufwand beinhalten was nur über ein Daily-Ruf-Cap zu erreichen ist. Gefällt dir das besser?



Akium schrieb:


> Dass jeder Blinde, der sich die Verkaufsliste der Rufhändler anschaut erkennen muss, dass es sich hierbei um ganz wesentliche Teile handelt, ist auch kaum abstreitbar.



Siehe oben zum Thema "Pflicht".



Akium schrieb:


> Dieser Beissreflex und Zwang, Situationen pauschal als nahezu perfekt darzustellen wenn jemand auch nur wagt die heilige Kuh zu kritisieren ist ja nicht mehr feierlich.



Noch das übliche Kritiker-Bashing hinterher. Das macht deine falschen Behauptungen auch nicht wahrer. 



Akium schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es bedenklich, dass man mittlerweile in der World of Warcraft mit Dailygrinden sogar weitaus besser fährt als mit z.B. 5er hcs. Im Grunde sind 5er vom Niveau, der Anzahl und von den Belohnungen so weit reduziert, dass der Dailygrinder gegenüber dem Gruppenspieler weitaus besser dasteht. Im Grunde ein schlechter Scherz in einem MMO.



Bei einem Punktecap von 1000 pro Woche wirst du als frischer 90er lange brauchen um nur durch Dailies überhaupt ein 463er Level zu erreichen. Heros sind da doch die bessere Wahl, glaub mir. Ich will jedenfalls nicht 2 Monate warten bis ich Herowertiges Equip habe weil ich meine das Heros schlechter sind als Dailies.



Akium schrieb:


> Besonders witzig finde ich die Tatsache, dass der meiner Ansicht nach einzig fordernde Inhalt abseits der Raids, nämlich der Challenge-Mode gar nichts bietet, während rein loottechnisch / berufetechnisch, der einäugige Grind-Schimpanse mit Holzbein um Welten besser dasteht. Verrückte World of Warcraft.



Er steht durch ein höheres Itemlevel besser da? Nunja, der Herausforderungsmodus capped deine Items auf 463er Niveau. Wer würde wohl größeres Ansehen genießen? Der Solospieler welcher nach 4 Wochen in uralten 489er Epics rumsteht und sonst nix vorzuweisen hat oder der 463er weil er das schicke Challangemode Set trägt und somit alles in Gold-Zeit abgeschlossen haben muss?

Allein der letzte Satz von dir zeigt schon worum es dir geht: Items. Du definierst dich über Items, andere Spieler und deinen "Erfolg" anstatt dich an echten Herausforderungen zu messen weil sie ja keine Items bringen. 



Akium schrieb:


> Schlüssiger hätte ich da ein Konzept gefunden, dass der Daily-Grinder Mounts, Funitems, Styleitems + Erfolgspunkte erhält, während der Dungeongruppenspieler eher auf Loot / Raidvorbereitung ausgelegt wird. Wobei das nur meine persönliche Meinung ist
> Zwei Fraktionen mitsamt Dailys weniger, dafür vier 5er Inis mehr, wäre auch sone Idee. Finde einfach die Schwerpunkte unausgewogen.



Weniger Fraktionen, mehr farmbare Inis. Da sieht man schon wo bei dir der Hase lang läuft. Getarnt mit dem Argument "mehr Gruppenspiel", das ich nicht lache. Das herausfordernde Gruppenspiel (Challangemode) meidest du weils keine Epixxx bringt. Aber beschwerst dich über zu wenig Gruppenspiel? Nee Junge, das passt nicht.

"gife epixxx... mimimimimi".


----------



## Rodanold (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Realität auf den Servern blendest du jedoch getrost aus. Was meinst du wie lange man noch mit *nur* 463er blue-Equip eine Chance hat bei nem Raid aufgenommen zu werden ? Zumindest fallen die Chancen überproportional. Spätestens in 4 Wochen, wird es soweit sein, dass man mit 463er Schnitt ganz müde angelächelt wird, wenn es nicht jetzt schon soweit ist .






Dominar schrieb:


> Von was für Raids reden wir hier? Raids von Gilden die spielen können oder Pseudo-Pro-Raids und /2 Randomraids welche einen Raid nur total overgeared schaffen? Denk mal drüber nach. Aber sicher, die "maixmale Vorbereitung" besteht darin mit Items in den Raid zu gehen welche so stark sind wie das was man da bekommt. *kopf -> tisch*



Wie gut, das ich nicht selber darauf antworten mußte.

Für mich ist ein Raid noch immer eine "feste" Gruppe. Ob jetzt in der Gilde oder auch nicht.

Zufallsraids oder LFR sind schon gut. Aber wie geschrieben... von denen wird keiner in Versuchung
kommen in einem Raid mitzulaufen, der minimalequiped erfolgreich raiden gehen kann.
( ich sag nur "Equipcheck auf dem Dach der Kathedrale!!" ... mimimi )


Pro >> Noob. (Wobei ich mit Noob jetzt niemandem auf die Füße treten möchte.)

CU


----------



## Akium (2. November 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> "gife epixxx... mimimimimi".



und warum machst du die spannenden dailys ? wegen epics, vermute ich  	Da stehe ich dazu. Ich hielte Epics aus dem Challengemode für weitaus gerechtfertigter, als welche aus Dailygrinds. 


Was faselt ihr da ? Ihr wisst selbst zu gut, dass die Itemanforderungen der Com extrem schnell anwachsen. Mit den Blues aus den Heroics wird man vermutlich jetzt schon nur noch Naserümpfen ernten, spätestens jedoch in ein paar Wochen. Tut doch bitte nicht so, als ob das nicht die Realität wäre. (......)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> ich dazu. Ich hielte Epics aus dem Challengemode für weitaus gerechtfertigter, als welche aus Dailygrinds.



ich bin froh, dass es im challenge mode keinen loot gibt. nehmen wir mal an, es gäbe epische gegenstände...dann würden doch jetzt schon alle heulen..... voll unfair, dass ich die epixxe nicht bekomme, weil ich den challenge-mode nicht schaffe...nerf challenge-mode, denn ich bin ja gezwungen, diesen modus zu spielen, da ich die epixxxe dringend benötige.

stimmt schon, die equip-anforderungen der spieler, sind oft viel zu hoch angesetzt...lfm mogu, ab itemlvl 485...ich sehe den post im /2 schon vor mir. 

in der ersten woche, als der raid verfügbar war, bin ich mit so ner pseudo-pro gilde mitgegangen, da meine gilde zu der zeit noch zu wenige 90er hatte.... beim 2. boss gaben sie auf und im ts hieß es: "mit nem 463er schnitt unschaffbar..blabla..".... die woche drauf ging ich mit der gilde...clear...hmmm komisch...


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Was faselt ihr da ? Ihr wisst selbst zu gut, dass die Itemanforderungen der Com extrem schnell anwachsen. Mit den Blues aus den Heroics wird man vermutlich jetzt schon nur noch Naserümpfen ernten, spätestens jedoch in ein paar Wochen. Tut doch bitte nicht so, als ob das nicht die Realität wäre. (......)



Du magst es überlesen haben, aber für (fast) all jene ist bedeutet das Wort "Raiden" immer noch das "klassische" Raiden, also das gruppenspiel mit einer STAMMgruppe mit Bekannten und nicht das Zufallstreffen, wie im LfR oder bei "Randomraids". Und in den meisten Stammgruppen ist es zumeist so, dass die eben keine Itemanforderungen in unglaublichen Höhen haben, weil sie a) wissen wie sie zusammen spielen müssen und b) dies zumeist machen, weil es ihnen Spaß macht und nicht, weil sie möglichst problemlos outgeared einen Raid durchspielen wollen, damit bloß kein schiefes Licht auf den Raidleiter/Tank/Heiler fällt und Mitspieler vll. meinen könnten, er können nicht spielen. In randomraids geht es weniger um die Herausforderung die gemeinsam in einer Gruppe angegangen wird, sondern um das was am Ende dabei "rausspringt" (in Form von Loot, Punkten und Erfolgen)...im "eigentlichen" raiden sind das zwar auch tmehen...aber im Normalfall nicht das einzige Hauptthema

Und ich spiele meine Dailies, weil ich die Geschichte weiter erzählt haben will...und glaub mir, dir wird so einiges weiter und tiefer erzählt (und du verstehst einiges besser) je weiter du bei den Fraktionen voranschreitest (sogar bei den Ackerbauern) 



Spoiler



bei den Klaxxi zB. was die Sha wirklich sind


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (3. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> und warum machst du die spannenden dailys ? wegen epics, vermute ich



Mhm? Da gibts auch Mounts, aber nunja.

Natürlich mach ich die Dailies um mein Equip aufzubessern. Ich mache das aber mit einer anderen Mentalität. Gemeinsam haben wir beide unsere Performance durch die Gegenstände zu verbessern, aber:

Du stellst dich hin und forderst den Ruf anders bekommen zu können weil du meinst die Teile haben zu "müssen". Ich sehe die Teile als Bonus, wiel ich weiß das ich gut genug für Raids bin und sie eben nicht zwingend brauchen würde. Ich will sie genau so haben wie du um mich zu verbessern, bin im Gegensatz zu dir aber dazu bereit dafür was zu tun. Würden mich die Dailies so nerven wie dich, würde ich sie links liegen lassen und mich nur noch zu Raid Terminen einloggen.

That's the difference.



Akium schrieb:


> Was faselt ihr da ? Ihr wisst selbst zu gut, dass die Itemanforderungen der Com extrem schnell anwachsen. Mit den Blues aus den Heroics wird man vermutlich jetzt schon nur noch Naserümpfen ernten, spätestens jedoch in ein paar Wochen.



Mit solchen Leuten WILL ich gar NICHT raiden gehen. Da frage ich mich was dein Problem ist das du bei solchen Deppen möglichst gut dastehen willst *lach*.


----------



## Equitos (4. November 2012)

Klar sind Dailys nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber das ständige Geheule von den Spielern von zu wenig Content über zuviele Dailys, langweilige Instanzen, warum wird der HC Content generft ect pp. ist mehr als anstrengend.

Ich mach nur Dailys lass die Instanzen links liegen, Raid und LFR jucken mich genau Null. Ebenso juckt mich mein Equipp in keinster Weise. Das was ich habe, langt mir vollkommen aus. Ich zieh meinen Spaß aus anderen Dingen. Auch brauche ich keine Gruppe für irgendeine Daily. Oft stehe ich amüsiert in der Daily Zone und lache , wie sich die Spieler gegenseitig kein Kraut gönnen, als wenn es die letzen NPC der Welt wären, die nicht mehr spawnen. Und wenn ich einmal Lust zum raiden bekommen sollte, dann kümmere ich mich um mein Equip , bringe es auf Stand der Dinge und fertig. Auch würde ich mich nie bei einer Gilde bewerben. Proberaid oder Instanz gerne. Dann schaut man ob es spielerisch und menschlich passt oder eben nicht. 
Bei soviel Rumgemecker könnte man bei vielen glatt der Meinung sein, es ginge um den World First Kill und da sie auch noch ein Reallife haben (was immer stark betont wird) können sie die Masse an Dailys und Raidvorbereitungen zeitlich nicht packen. Ja dann lasst es eben, ganz einfach. J
Ja aber sie wollten unbedingt und es ist Blzzards Schuld und außerdem zahlen sie 13 Euro dafür. Ja und ? Die Server laufen, soviel Buggs sind nun auch nicht enthalten, also eigentlich alles im Grünen Bereich. 

Jedes Addon hat seine Eigenarten und MOP hat halt diese. Wem das nicht gefällt, niemand wird gezwungen. Klar kann man Kritik äußern, aber einmal im Ernst, wenn mir etwas nicht gefallen sollte, dann mache ich es einfach nicht, bzw spiele es einfach nicht. WoW ist ein stinknormales Spiel. Man kann es auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten spielen. Mittlerweile auch sehr gut als SIngleplayer Spiel mit Onlinezwang und Gebührenpflicht. Was ist daran bitte schlimm ? Man kann in diesem Spiel den kompletten Content erleben ohne Gilde, auch das ist nicht tragisch. Ja ich weiß, es ist ein MMO und da ist das ein absolutes NoGo. Wie schon oben geschrieben, kein Spaß am Spiel, dann Spiel verlassen.

Aber das ist nur meine sehr subjektive Wahrnehmung von Pixel auf dem Monitor, mein Hobby, Ja und ich bin bescheuert genug um dafür Geld aus zu geben.


----------



## Akium (6. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du magst es überlesen haben, aber für (fast) all jene ist bedeutet das Wort "Raiden" immer noch das "klassische" Raiden, also das gruppenspiel mit einer STAMMgruppe mit Bekannten



Klassisches Raiden war ja nicht unbedingt (sofern man nicht im harten Progress unterwegs war), immer eine Stammgruppe im heutigen Sinn. Das ist doch schlicht falsch. 

Es gab massig Raids die drei bis vier Randoms durchaus vertragen haben, auch wenns nicht das Idealsetup war. Da konnte man auch mal nen bisschen Rotation reinbringen, bzw Leute vom Server kennenlernen. Da konnte auch den Gildenopa oder die Gildenzicke mitnehmen, auch wenn er/sie nur 85 % brachte. War zwar sicherlich schonmal recht nervig, hat jedoch im Grunde viel von WoW ausgemacht. Dies ist mit Cata schlagartig gestorben. 

Ich bezeichne das mal als Mittelklasse. Dieses pure Abgrenzen zwischen Stammraid und Random (LfR) Niveau , wo es nichts dazwischen gibt, blendet diese Mittelklasse ganz aus, wurde früher recht gut bedient, während es heute quasi nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Viele dieser Leute finden sich heute im anonymen LfR wieder, oder in Dailyquests und im Bauernhof. Nur weil WoW heute die Realität schwarz/weiss ist, heisst das nicht, dass es früher kein grau gab.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. November 2012)

Diese Mittelklasse ist in vielen Fällen weggefallen, eben weil die leitenden Mitspieler "strenger" wurden, um den steigenden Anspruch von Schlachtzügen zu decken.

Zu WotLK war man in der Lage, viele Mitspieler auch für Schlachtzüge zu "begeistern", mit Cataclysm jedoch gab es den großen Arschtritt. Der Charakter war oft schwerer zu spielen, die Schlachtzüge zum Teil anspruchsvoller. Erst die Drachenseele fand wieder eine vernünftige Mischung. Vorher stand man nämlich mit Randomtruppen auf unserem Server wirklich blöd da. Entgültig ist meinen Leuten die Lust vergangen, als wir zu Feuerlandezeiten weder Shannox totbekamen, weil in beiden Versuchen (2 verschiedene Tage) die zweiten Tanks nix hinbekamen bzw. weitere Randomspieler, falls Schaden vorhanden, sämtliche Ansagen ignorierten, aber auch BdZ mit dem besseren Equipment nicht schaffbar war, weil z. B. 1 unserer Gildenspieler immer nach 2 Minuten oom war und dann die Heilung schon bei Theralion und Valiona fehlte. ...und das während man an den 2 Trashmobs vorher und danach beide Male bereits sterben musste, weil ja jeder, der es bereits mal geschafft hatte, nur schnell schnell durch wollte und mal schnell jede Erklärung vergaß. 

Auf die Weise endeten dann unsere Cataclysmschlachtzugsversuche vor der Drachenseele, mit einem Mischmasch aus verschiedensten "Skillbereichen", vom Magier, der nur RDD spielt und nur 1 Taste benutzt über die Heilerin, die ohne eingehenden Schaden oom geht über den Heiler, der nur (das aber erfolgreich) Heiler spielt, weils am "einfachsten" ist bishin zu mir, der eben doch ab und zu mal größere Ambitionen hat. 

Die Schlachtzüge vertragen heute oftmals auch deshalb keine Randoms mehr, eben weil gewisse Anforderungen fortlaufend komplexer wurden. Den Höhepunkt erzähle ich ja über den derzeitigen LFR Teil 2, wo man dann mit jeder Gruppe an den Geisterkönigen scheitert und es wenn überhaupt erst im 3. oder 4. Versuch dann mal weiter als bis zum ersten König geht.


----------



## Alka1 (6. November 2012)

Hossa,

Ich muss Akium in vielen Punkten recht geben. Die folgenden 4 Aspekten stören mich am meisten:

- Die Unausgeglichenheit bei den Berufen. Entweder sollten Rezepte für alle Berufe durch Ruf freischaltbar sein oder für keinen!

- Der Zwang, erst für den Goldenen Lotus Ruf sammeln zu müssen, um bei den Himmlischen Erhabenen / Shado-Pan Ruf sammeln zu können.

- Der geringe Ruf, den man pro Daily erhält

- Die Tatsache, dass man Ruf ausschließlich über Dailies erhält

Tjoa im Endeffekt muss man sagen, dass Blizz nicht sehr kreativ war, was den Endgame-Content angeht. 

Wo sind knackige Klassenquests wie in Classic? 
Wieso werden ständig alte 5er Dungeons (schlecht!) konserviert, anstatt neue zu kreieren?
Und wieso gibts im Herausforderungsmodus keine sinnvollen Belohnungen?

Szenarien sind auch so ne Sache... dadurch dass die Heroics sooo einfach sind und jeder frisch90er da rein kann, bringen Szenarien rein garnichts! 
Da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können!

Greetings Alka


edit: Ich gehe davon aus, dass Blizz früher oder später diesen Fehler einsieht und zumindest den oben genannten zweiten Punkt abändert...


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (6. November 2012)

Alka1 schrieb:


> Wieso werden ständig alte 5er Dungeons (schlecht!) konserviert, anstatt neue zu kreieren?



Weil viele Spieler sich das gewünscht haben. DU vielleicht nicht, aber das interessiert nicht. Und "schlecht" liegt wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters.



Alka1 schrieb:


> Und wieso gibts im Herausforderungsmodus keine sinnvollen Belohnungen?
> 
> Szenarien sind auch so ne Sache... dadurch dass die Heroics sooo einfach sind und jeder frisch90er da rein kann, bringen Szenarien rein garnichts!
> Da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können!



Zu beidem: Weil es im Spiel nicht nur um lila Pixel sondern in erster Linie um den Spaß geht. Szenarien für das kleine gemütliche Gruppenspiel zwischendurch, Challangemode für das herausfordernde Spiel abseits von Raids. Beides ohne attraktive Belohnungen damit es nicht von "ogog, rush plz, kk!111" Imba-Noobs zum abfarmen genutzt wird.

Wenn für dich und Akium nur lila Pixel zählen dann ignoriert die Dinge welche euch diese nicht bringen einfach. Dabei geht euch zwar eine Menge Spaß flöten aber wenns so sein soll... ohne diese Dinge bietet WoW auch nicht weniger als zu BC/WotLK/Cata Zeiten.


----------



## colt179 (6. November 2012)

Ich frag mich grade warum man wenigstens nicht noch gp punkte sammeln kann mit st 90 !Das sollte möglich sein geht aber leider nicht !
Als casual spieler die twinks ausrüsten ist eine face habe grade meinen  ersten 90 und mache jeden tag daylies über 3 std ,aber bei 5 tp punkte pro daylie komme ich da nicht weit ,brauche für mein mönch heal pro mop ca 1 min bis der stirbt ,ihn 3 tagen hatte ich grade mal 210 tp punkte und für ein item brauchste 1250 tp punkte da biste ja eine ewigkeit dran ,so kann ich raids vergessen denn wie erwähnt werden die ansprüche an die spieler steigen ,da bleibt einen nur irgendwann der lfr!!Ich spiel gerne wow will auch nichts geschenkt haben aber das system gehört überarbeitet !


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (6. November 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> habe grade meinen  ersten 90 und mache jeden tag daylies über 3 std ,aber bei 5 tp punkte pro daylie komme ich da nicht weit ,brauche für mein mönch heal pro mop ca 1 min



Meine Quote gestern: 

Himmlische Erhabene: 4 = 20 TP
Klaxxi: 8 = 40 TP
Daily-HC: 80 TP
Random HC: 2 = 80 TP

220 TP in ca. 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit mit mindestens 1 Std. in SdsS rumgammeln inklusive.

Du machst was falsch.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. November 2012)

Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibts bei jedem Dungeonboss.


----------



## Loony555 (6. November 2012)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Das stimmt allerdings, das ganze Endgame momentan ist (zumindest gefühlt) pures Solo-Grinding... So extrem wie jetzt fand ich das in WoW noch nie...[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
Früher konnte man seinen Ruf zumindest per Wappenrock pushen. Evtl loretechnisch nicht ganz logisch, denn was hat Instanzenrennen mit Ruf zu tun (das war auch der Grund für die Abschaffung der Ruf-Wappenröcke). [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Aber ist es mir lieber, mit 4 Leuten in Instanzen rumzurennen, als alleine stumpf jeden Tag 3 Stunden lang 100 Mogu und 150 Klaxxi aus den Sandalen zu hauen.[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
Was mich auch etwas stört: viele Rufbelohnungen taugen einfach nichts, oder man hat in dem Moment, wo man sie kaufen könnte, längst besseres Equip. (Paradebeispiel die blauen Waffen der Klaxxi, diese benötigen wochenlangen Grind bis ehrfürchtig, und sind gerade mal auf dem Niveau heroischer Instanzen, so dass man sie dann gar nicht mehr braucht, weil man in dem einen oder anderen Instanzrun oder LFR in diesen Wochen schon längst was vergleichbares oder viel besseres hat).[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
UND was dazukommt, früher konnte man als Belohnung für ehrfürchtig zumindest schön bei der jeweiligen Fraktion einkaufen gehen. Jetzt bin ich nach elend langem Grind irgendwo ehrfürchtig, und kann trotzdem nichts einkaufen (außer den meist unverschämt teuren Goldsink Mounts), weil (fast) alles andere, was sich lohnen würde, tonnenweise Tapferkeitspunkte braucht, die einem auch nicht gerade nachgeworfen werden.[/font]


----------



## Rodanold (6. November 2012)

Eigentlich dachte ich, das sich dieses Thema inzwischen erledigt hat. Aber es gibt immer noch und immer wieder Spieler die unzufrieden sind. 
Egal was geändert wird... immer gibts Mimimi.

Jetzt hat Blizz wirklich eine Möglichkeit eingeführt Tapferkeitspunkte zu bekommen, ohne Hero-Inis und Raids gehen zu müssen...
"mimimimimi... dauert so lange um ein paar zusammenzubekommen ...."
"mimimimimi... ohne Lila Equip werd ich doch nicht mitgenommen....."
"mimimimimi... früher konnte man Ruf mit Wappenrock farmen gehen..."

Last euch gesagt sein das diese Änderungen gewünscht waren und teilw. auch sinnvoll sind.
Endlich kann ich wieder "blau" equiped in nen Raid gehen ohne schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen. Das war zuletzt so auf der Scherbenwelt.
Und da schon teilw. nicht mehr. Aber wer in Classic in den Raids angefangen hat, konnte NUR blau equiped sein. Da gabs so gut wie keine andere
Quelle für Epic-Equip als die Raids.

Was den Ruf angeht.. ich habs schon in einem Beitrag weiter vorn gepostet.

Holzschlundfeste, Argentumdämmerung, Thoriumbruderschaft..
die Ruffraktionen waren nötig, da Endverzauberungen, verschied. nötiges Equip, etc...
und Ruf-Farmen hat dort 2-3 Monate gedauert.
Also jammert ihr auf relativ hohem Niveau.. weil man mal 3 Wochen Ruf farmen muss.

Es wurde auch die "Mittelschicht" angesprochen. Keine Sorge. Die gibt es wohl noch. Die Mittelschicht ist einfach nicht gut genug um RND in 10er oder 25er Raids zu gehn.
Aber LFR kann man ja gehn. Und dann zeigen, wie gut man sich "nicht" vorbereitet. Wie gut man "kein" Buff-Food und "kein" Fläschen nutzt. Und wie gut man sich
"nicht" auf die Begegnungen vorbereitet hat. 
Da kennt man sofort die "Mittelschicht". 

Ach ich könnt mich echt grad ärgern und aufregen....

Rhony


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. November 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica"] früher konnte man...[/font]



das "früher" von dem du sprichst, ist ja noch garnicht sooooo lange her....  wenn du früher mal bei der holzschlundfeste, der thoriumbruderschaft, den hydraxianern, usw. ruf gefarmt hättest, dann wüsstest du, wie leicht es heutzutage ist, den ruf voll zu bekommen...

das mit den wappenröcken, gab es nur zu wotlk und cata...da war das prinzip von classic und bc weit logischer. zu bc hatte man eigentlich alles. in bestimmten instanzen, gab es ruf für bestimmte fraktionen, für andere fraktionen gabs tägliche quests. zu wotlk und cata, wurde das ruffarmen dann durch die wappenröcke  deutlich erleichtert...und schon 2 tage nach release, konnte man dann im chat lesen, wie die ersten freaks schon alle fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig hatten....irgendwie auch nicht der sinn der sache...

die fraktionen haben auch nicht mehr die bedeutung, die sie von bc bis cata hatten...man braucht nichts zwingend da die kopfverzauberungen abgeschafft wurden und die schulterverzauberung herstellbar ist, demnach kann sich jeder zeit lassen. für meinen hexer gibts genau drei fraktions- items, die was taugen, den rest will ich garnicht... also ist mir der ruf, sowie auch das wöchentliche punktecap sowas von egal... klar mache ich den ruf voll, da ich auf die 70 ehrfürchtigen fraktionen zusteuere, aber dafür lasse ich mir viiiiiiel zeit.


----------



## cherry009 (6. November 2012)

Bin jetzt frisch 90 und verliere leider den überblick.
Gibt es eine Liste von allen Mop daylies und wo die sich befinden?
Wäre schon sehr hilfreich da viele Fraktionen und viele Orte die man sich dazu merken muss wo sich diese jeweils befinden ...


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Mann, hört Doch einfach auf zu heulen.
Wenn ihr keine Lust auf soviele Dailys habt, dann lasst es...

Ich persönlich mache täglich 2 Fraktionen, maximal 3. Bin damit in unter einer stunde Fertig. 
Dann noch ne random ini , 1 x pro Woche LfR und einmal normal raiden. Hatte montag bereits das 1000 Punkte Cap TP .

Zudem Habe ich Lotus ehrfürchtig, Himmlische erhabene + Prinz Wohlwollend und den Rest auf Respektvoll. Das heißt ich könnte mir jetzt sogar alles Kaufen,was es für TP gibt...

Ihr bekommt doch schnell Gear ?! 
Hier wird doch in 95% der Fälle nur geflamed,weil man eben nicht mit lvl 90 direkt durch ini´s grinden fullepic wird.

Und genau das gefällt mir so gut.
Ausserdem ist die Masse der Dailys auch praktisch, dadurch das man sich aussuchen kann wo man seine ca 20. dailys macht isses nimmer so Lw wie zb Quel Danas oder Argentumturnier, wo ich jeden Tag dieselben q´s mache. 
Man verdient noch n bissl was ( also mit loot ,schließkassetten o.ä mache ich täglich 1k gold nur beim Dailys erledigen)

und mit 463er Ilvl wirste auch in jeder Mogu grp mitgenommen, und wenn nicht farm Lfr, töte Sha usw...


Wer mir hier erzählt er kommt nicht an gear, soll ne Pause machen. Bis dann mit dem Endcontent wieder 3-4 neue Hc´s kommen in denen man sich an einem Nachmittag durchgearen kann.... meine Fresse.


----------



## garak111 (7. November 2012)

@Cherry009:

Geh einfach mal in deine Hauptstadt im Tal der vier Winde. Da bekommste schwupdidupp ettliche gelbe Ausrufezeichen, die dich in den Daily-Wahnsinn schicken. Wennste das Tor zum Tal in den vier Winden noch nicht geöffnet hast, musste dies noch nachholen, da du sonst keine täglichen vom golden lotus bekommst. (Startquest im Gipfel bei dem Tigertempel) 

Zu Beginn kannste Klaxxi, Goldener Lotus, Angler, Ackerbauer, Wolkenschlange
Später dann noch Shado-Pan, und Himmlische.

Langt für eine "Rundumbeschäftigung


----------



## Binschonweg (7. November 2012)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Mann, hört Doch einfach auf zu heulen.
> Wenn ihr keine Lust auf soviele Dailys habt, dann lasst es...
> 
> Ich persönlich mache täglich 2 Fraktionen, maximal 3. Bin damit in unter einer stunde Fertig.
> ...




Nett geschrieben. Aber es gibt auch Leuts mit Familienleben und Kindern, die es sich nicht leisten können, viel on zu sein, oder sich den richtigen turnus für Daylies rauszusuchen. Klar, man man kann mit 20 Daylies viel erreichen. Aber wer, mit Familie und nem kleinen Kind hat öfters Zeit mal nen paar Stunden zu raiden?


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. November 2012)

na aber grade die von dir angesprochenen mit Kind und Kegel können/sollten sich doch jetzt freuen, das sie eben net raiden müssen, um entsprechendes Equip zu bekommen, sondern sich das selber in eigenem Tempo je nach persönlicher Zeit auch über Daylies besorgen können...


Und wenn man die Fraktionen nacheinander macht, ist man doch in 20-60 Minuten je Tag fertig.


----------



## Pulmi (7. November 2012)

Binschonweg schrieb:


> Nett geschrieben. Aber es gibt auch Leuts mit Familienleben und Kindern, die es sich nicht leisten können, viel on zu sein, oder sich den richtigen turnus für Daylies rauszusuchen. Klar, man man kann mit 20 Daylies viel erreichen. Aber wer, mit Familie und nem kleinen Kind hat öfters Zeit mal nen paar Stunden zu raiden?



ja da geb ich dir recht. hat man familie und kind, kann man nicht mehr dauerzocken... aber muss man das?
früher war ich auch mehr als aktiv, heute nicht mehr. zum einen kann ich es nicht, zum anderen will ich es nicht. ich hab nicht mehr den druck alles jetzt und sofort erledigt zu haben und bloß nix zu verpassen und der erste zu sein bei allem.
ich pass mich einfach an. hab ich die fraktionen/items/erfolge nicht morgen, dann ebend erst in 8 wochen. mir egal. ich hab mein tempo. und gut ist.

mir schreibt doch keiner vor wann ich was erledigt haben "muss". 

bin aber auch in einer "freizeit" und "familien" gilde, da sieht man das alles locker und keiner macht stress.
raids machen wir auch... sind aber teilweise auch die letzten auf dem server die irgendwas legen. find ich nicht schlimm. wem das nicht passt, wem es zu lange dauert, der geht. der passt dann halt nicht zu uns.


----------



## ichigoleader (7. November 2012)

Das Problem ist wie immer da man es nicht jedem gleich Recht machen kann.
So wie es zu Cata und WotLk war, war es zu "noobig", und jetzt ist es genial.
Gut ich hätte es gerne etwas mehr wie in BC wo man auch mit Inis ein bischen was machen konnte, 
zumindest bei ein paar Frktionen, das Problem hier ist wieder das man zu BC halt nur einem am Tag in die Heros konnte
und jetzt über den Browser immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und ..................

Aber keiner sollte Probleme haben an Ausrüstung zu kommen, die einen brauchen halt länger und die anderen nicht
und wer ein ausgefülltes Familienleben hat der braucht ja wohl auch keine HC Herz der Angst Ausrüstung oder?
Ich komme auch nicht viel zum spielen bin aber mit dem wie es ist voll und ganz zufrieden,
ich finde zuminest einmal die Woche Zeit für den LfR und Respektvoll bei einer Fraktion bekommen ist ja auch nicht sooo schwer.
Ich wäre zwar gerne schon bei allen Ehrfürchtig aber das muss halt warten.

Ich sag immer wenn man länger braucht hat man auch länger etwas davon.


----------



## garak111 (7. November 2012)

@Binschonweg:

Wenn du die Zeit nicht hast, dann raide doch einfach nicht.

Klobbireturns hat es eigentlich gut beschrieben. Mit eher geringen Einsatz kann man viel erreichen. Wer alles schneller machen will, muss halt mehr on sein. Wer dass nicht will, soll es nicht machen.

ABER: Ich kann nicht verlagen, nur weil ich aus diversen Gründen keine Zeit investieren möchte/kann, dass ich das gleiche erreichen will/soll/muss, wie der, der mehr macht.

Und wenn du keine 20 Täglichen machen kannst/willst, dann mach nur 10 oder geh nur eine Inze oder bleib off. Bleibt doch jedem selber sein Gusto.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2012)

Binschonweg schrieb:


> Nett geschrieben. Aber es gibt auch Leuts mit Familienleben und Kindern, die es sich nicht leisten können, viel on zu sein, oder sich den richtigen turnus für Daylies rauszusuchen. Klar, man man kann mit 20 Daylies viel erreichen. Aber wer, mit Familie und nem kleinen Kind hat öfters Zeit mal nen paar Stunden zu raiden?



Man muss aber gar keine 20 täglichen Quests machen.

Das System hat keinen Zwang. Man muss nicht am ersten Tag von MoP 90 werden und nicht in kürzester Zeit den Ruf auf erfürchtig bringen. Man kann dies machen, wenn man Zeit und Lust darauf hat, aber von Zwang kann hier keine Rede sein.

Und das gilt für jedermann. Ich bezweifle, das jemand, der eh nur 1 Stunde in der Woche Ruhe findet, jeden Ruf auf erfürchtig haben muss, damit er in seiner Stammgruppe spielen kann, die immerhin in 1 Stunde alle Bosse auf hc durchziehen will, weil ja alle Mitglieder Familie und Kinder haben ...

Dieses Argument rund um das Familienleben ist doch einfach nur noch alt. Ich komme abends zumeist 19 Uhr nach Hause und gehe meistens 21 Uhr ins Bett und habe für mich beschlossen, die Ruffraktionen komplett und ständig durchzuarbeiten, eben weil ich den Anspruch habe, einfach alles durchzuspielen. Am Wochenende bin ich teilweise ebenso nur 1 Stunde online, wenn ich einfach mal keine Lust habe und mache entsprechend weniger oder sogar ganz anderes.

Umgedreht wird in den Familien übrigens häufiger ein Schuh raus. Auch Eltern finden öfter mal Zeit, sich der Erziehung zu widmen ... oder nebenbei den Computer laufen zu lassen. In der Elternzeit schaut man nicht alle 2 Minuten auf das schlafende Baby und auch wenn das Kind mal Fieber hat und man die ganze Nacht aufbleibt, so nutzen viele Mütter oder Väter eben jene Zeit, dann doch nebenbei zu spielen. Später in einem gemeinsamen Haushalt macht das Kind als Schüler nicht ausschließlich mehr Dreck, sondern entlastet auch in Kleinigkeiten, z. B. weil man doch mal gemeinsam die Spülmaschine ausräumt oder zusammen kocht. Nein, ich will jetzt nicht ein Kind als Arbeitstier "kalkulieren", sondern spreche einfach von kleinen Entlastungen, die man gar nicht so häufig mitbekommt.

Familie und Kind ist nicht immer nur eine Mehrarbeit, sondern gerade unter der Ehegemeinschaft oftmals auch Arbeitsteilung, da man sich einen Haushalt teilt. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Eltern oder Ehepartner sogar häufiger "zu Hause" als Singles.

Jeder, der dem Spiel auch nur einen niedrigen Platz auf der Prioritätenliste einräumt, wird auch Zeit dafür finden, mal etwas zu spielen. Und es passiert recht selten, das einem nur 5 Minuten pro Tag verbleiben, denn dafür fängt man nichtmal an, das Spiel zu starten.

Fest steht: Wer für sich selbst den Anspruch hat, alles zu erreichen, der sollte auch einiges dafür tun. Ist einem das zu doof, sollte man es lassen und nicht pauschalisieren, das andere Spieler ja vielleicht auch weniger Zeit haben und deshalb vermuten, das es diesen unmöglich wäre, eben das zu erreichen.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

Alka1 schrieb:


> Und wieso gibts im Herausforderungsmodus keine sinnvollen Belohnungen?



Möglicherweise wurde es ja schon erwähnt:

Weil es der "Wettkampfmodus" für die wirklich guten Spieler ist, der aber keinerlei (weiteren) spielerischen Vorteile bieten soll sondern lediglich ein Zeichren setzen: "Der ist richtig gut und hat den Modus in Golzeit geschafft" - das wäre so, als würden die, die ganz vorne in der Arenawertung sind am Ende einer Saison, zusätzlich zur ihrem optischen "Goodie" "seltenes Reittier" auch noch mehr bessere Ausrüstung haben, die ihnen dann in der nächsten Saison schon wieder einen Vorsprung herausspielt(die PvP Klamotten kriegt man auch anderweitig, sie sind keine Belohnung für hohe Wertungen, die Waffen haben relativ niedrige "Restriktionen")



Alka1 schrieb:


> - Der Zwang, erst für den Goldenen Lotus Ruf sammeln zu müssen, um bei den Himmlischen Erhabenen / Shado-Pan Ruf sammeln zu können.
> 
> edit: Ich gehe davon aus, dass Blizz früher oder später diesen Fehler einsieht und zumindest den oben genannten zweiten Punkt abändert...



Und nein, den werden sie so nicht so schnell abändern, denn genau das ist, was Spieler, die keine Raids besuchen dazu motiviert, ihren Account doch weiter zu verwenden - sie haben immer noch ein zeil vor Augen, das es zu erreichen gilt



Loony555 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]Was mich auch etwas stört: viele Rufbelohnungen taugen einfach nichts, oder man hat in dem Moment, wo man sie kaufen könnte, längst besseres Equip. (Paradebeispiel die blauen Waffen der Klaxxi, diese benötigen wochenlangen Grind bis ehrfürchtig, und sind gerade mal auf dem Niveau heroischer Instanzen, so dass man sie dann gar nicht mehr braucht, weil man in dem einen oder anderen Instanzrun oder LFR in diesen Wochen schon längst was vergleichbares oder viel besseres hat).[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]



Mit der Aussage zeigst du eigentlich, das du das System und die Idee dahinter zwar verstanden hast, aber wohl nicht akzeptieren willst: 
Die Ruffraktionen stehen nicht VOR den heroischen Instanzen, sondern sind der Inhalt "neben" Ihnen - wer regelmässig die HCs geht, wird die Goldteile der Fraktionen nicht benötigen
Die TP-Rüstungen stehen nicht VOR der Raids, sondern sind der Inhalt "neben" Ihnen - wer regelmässig "geregelt" raidet (oder erst ein paar HCs macht und dann den LfR bedient) braucht ebenfalls die TP-Teile nicht, einzig zum Aufüllen von Lücken sind sie dann verwendbar

Die Dailies sind nicht der Inhalt der VOR HC-Instanzen Raid erledigt werden soll, sondern neben ihnen bzw. soll die Spieler motivieren (und ihnen dafür eben Ausrüstung geben, damit sie auch "besser" werden können, die Charakterentwicklung ist der Hauptmotivator) weiter zu spielen, die mit Instanzen und rtaids, dem "eigentlichen Gruppenspiel" wenig anzufangen wissen und lieber alleine unterwegs sind (diese Gruppe ist gar nicht mal sooo klein)


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Naja wie oftmals erwähnt, man muss nicht unbedingt 20 Dailys am tag machen.
Ich hab auch schon tage gehabt seit MoP release wo ich keine ,oder max 1 fraktion machen konnte , weil ich keine zeit hatte.
(Bin auch berufstätig im Vollconti schichtbetrieb ,hab n Haus und Frau )
Aber wenn ich zeit hab, nehm ich mir sie gerne.Im moment liegt mein Hauptaugemnmerk am PVE , ich bin momentan an Elegon dran (50%) und hab auch schon Mehrere 10% Trys in HdA beim ersten Boss. Mein Rogue ist 478 equipped.
Dafür hatte ich bisher keine Zeit für PvP.Ebenso hab ich die Twinks, die eigentlich schon gerne 90 wären ,einam n krieger und einmal ne Priesterin , nichtmal angefanngen. sind beide noch 85.
Mann muss halt wissen was man erreichen will.
Und klar, Blizz will die einen bei der Stange halten, die andern aber nicht überfordern. Das ist recht schwierig. Finde aber das MoP system ist bisher das Beste.

Und wem´s schon zu viel wird ein bissl Ruf oder Gear zu farmen, der setzt entweder seine Erwartungen an sich selbst zu hoch an , oder setzt die Prioritäten falsch.

Was bringt dir Mega gear, wenn du nichtma zeit für Dailys hast ? Gear ist einzig und allein dafür da, um im Aktuellen Raidcontent ausreichend gewappnet zu sein , sich dort weiterzuentwickeln, das Euip weiterzuverbessern um im nächsten Raid zu bestehen. ( rede nur vom 'Pve )
und nicht um damit schneller zu questen oder in der Hauptstadt den dicken zu machen.

Weil viele das nicht verstehn, lieber lila mit beschissenen stats anziehn als gutes blaues Zeug, hatte Blizz das System immer wieder umgekrempelt. Würden mehr Farbenblinde WoW spielen, wäre das ganze Thema längst vom Tisch.

Man kann als DD , Heiler oder Tank mogu shan clear machen ohne je eine einzige Daily gemacht zu haben und ohne Ruf bei irgend ner Fraktion.

Niemand erwartet das du alle Ruf items kaufst. Wenn du deine klasse spielen kannst, überzeugste auch in Randoms mit deinem können, und dann schaut auch niemand mehr ob dein gear blau oder lila ist.
Lediglich VZ , Sockel und Reforge sollten stimmen...

wer das abstreitet, raidet wohl mit den Falschen leuten.


----------



## Alka1 (7. November 2012)

Heyho,

Ich glaube, das ist nicht so ganz herausgekommen:
Ich bin ein absoluter Befürworter dafür, dass sich Leistung bezahlt machen soll! 
Wer mehr und besser spielt, sollte mehr und besser in irgendeiner Form entlohnt werden.

Das einzige, was mich eben stört ist, dass mir die Priorität zu sehr auf Dailies gelegt wurde. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde lieber Dungeons / Raids machen, anstatt ewig Dailies, die nicht sehr viel Ruf abwerfen, machen zu "müssen".
"Müssen" insofern, weil ich a) natürlich gerne alle Verzaubererrezepte für meine kleine Gilde und mich bereitstellen möchte und b) sonst meine erspielten Tapferkeitspunkte komplett an Wert verlieren.

Sehts auch mal so: Ich bin Tank. Ich habe auf jeder Position Itemlevel 463+. Da es für mich in den Heros keinen Loot mehr gibt und gleichzeitig Tapferkeitspunkte wertlos sind, gehe ich nicht mehr in sie herein. 
So dürfte es auch anderen Spielern gehen, insb. Tanks / Heilern, die ohnehin langsamer Dailies machen... Als Konsequenz aus dieser Ungleichgewichtung werden also die Heros abgewertet und gleichzeitig die Wartezeiten für DDs verlängert. 
Ich weiss nicht, ob das so eine gute Entwicklung ist. Denkt mal drüber nach...


Greetings Alka1

p.s. Diese ständigen Kommentare von wegen "Dann hör doch auf" können sich manche sparen. Nur weil man einen Aspekt in einem Spiel nicht gut findet, heisst das nicht, dass man das ganze Spiel nicht mag!


----------



## Nexilein (7. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die Ruffraktionen stehen nicht VOR den heroischen Instanzen, sondern sind der Inhalt "neben" Ihnen - wer regelmässig die HCs geht, wird die Goldteile der Fraktionen nicht benötigen
> Die TP-Rüstungen stehen nicht VOR der Raids, sondern sind der Inhalt "neben" Ihnen - wer regelmässig "geregelt" raidet (oder erst ein paar HCs macht und dann den LfR bedient) braucht ebenfalls die TP-Teile nicht, einzig zum Aufüllen von Lücken sind sie dann verwendbar



Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, und wahrscheinlich einer der Hauptgründe warum das Ruf-Farmen mit MoP wieder etwas aufwändiger geworden ist. Die Ruf-Fraktionen und die dazugehörigen Belohnungen sind optionale Inhalte, und nichts was man für den normalen Raidbetrieb benötigt. "Schwächere" Spieler können sich Raids so mit der Zeit zwar etwas leichter machen, aber die breite Masse rennt eben nicht vollkommen überequipt zu den ersten Raidbossen. Vieleicht ist das auch einer der Gründe, warum ich hier im Forum noch keinen "Die Raids sind viel zu einfach"-Post gesehen habe.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

cherry009 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt frisch 90 und verliere leider den überblick.
> Gibt es eine Liste von allen Mop daylies und wo die sich befinden?
> Wäre schon sehr hilfreich da viele Fraktionen und viele Orte die man sich dazu merken muss wo sich diese jeweils befinden ...



So viele sind es nicht

*sofort mit 90 besuchbar:*
Orden der Wolkenschlange (verkaufen ab wohlwollend Juwelierrezepte und mit Ehrfürchtig Wolkenschlangen + die Reitbereichtigung für diese) im Jadewald
Angler in der Krasarangwildnis (verkaufen nur Anglerzeugs und "Fluff")
Ackerbauern im Tal der 4 Winde (verkaufen nur "Fluff"+ du bekommst eine Farm auf der du Mats anbauen kannst)
Klaxxi in der Schreckensöde (verkaufen Hosen ab ehrfüchtig, Halsketten ab wohlwollen und Gürtel ab ehrfüchtig für Tapferkeitspunkte und mit iLevel 489, also dem "Normalmodeniveau" des Mogu'shanpalastes)
Goldener Lotus im Tal der ewigen Blüten (diese sind die Blocker, sie werden für die folgenden beiden Fraktionen benötigt, man muss sie zuvor auf Respektvoll bringen, bevor man zu den folgenden Fraktionen kommt)
*
"Rufvorrausetzuungen bei anderen Fraktionen"*:
Shado'Pan (Kun'Lai und Tonlong)
Himmlische Erhabene (Kraserang und Kun'Lai)


----------



## martiko28 (7. November 2012)

In meinen Augen wird bei WoW generell viel zu starker Wert auf "viel spielen" gelegt und das "gut spielen" steht im Hintergrund.

Letztendlich bekommt man nur gute Ausrüstung, wenn man x-mal die gleichen Inis, Raids etc. abfarmt. Und jetzt bei MoP kommen die blöden massenhaften Daylies dazu.
Allein die Verknüfung, dass man erst Items für Tapferkeitspunkte kaufen kann, wenn man entsprechenden Ruf hat, ist einfach schlecht. Erschwerend kommt dazu, dass man sich nicht auf eine Fraktion konzentrieren kann, die pasende Items anbietet (z.B. Kette mit Agi o.ä.), sondern man braucht für die Beine Ruf von X, für das Trinket von Y, für den Kopf von Z usw... Das Artet einfach in Arbeit aus und hat mit Spielspass nix mehr zu tun.

Bei Cata fand ich das besser. Da konnte man für Punkte Items kaufen ODER für Gold bei entsprechendem Ruf... Viele haben es natürlich doch gemacht, weil man so schneller an gutes Equip kam (d.h. Ruf-Items und TP-Items), aber man musste es nicht.

Dazu kommt, dass es bei einzelnen Fraktionen (Goldener Lotus) einfach viel zu viele Daylies mit jeweils lächerlich wenig Ruf gibt. Das nervt. Bin ich froh, dass ich da jetzt mit dem Main auf ehrfürchtig bin ("muss" man ja, um die Halskette zu bekommen...). Aber ob ich mir den Mist noch mal mit einem Twink antue, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

Das ist übrigens mein 2. Kritikpunkt: Für Twinks müsste sich Blizz da was anderes einfallen lassen als nur einen Ruf-Buff. Wer hat schon so viel Zeit, gleich mehrere Twink durch stundenlange Daylies zu schleifen...

Ein Bruch kommt meiner Ansicht nach dann bei den HC-Raids. Für die braucht man natürlich erstmal wirklich gutes Equip (das man mit oben beschriebenen vielen Zocken erspielen muss), aber dann gehts nur über Skill. Selbst mit dem besten Equip kommt man da nicht durch, wenn man nicht wirklich gut spielt und eine super eingespielte Gruppe hat.


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Gut ich gebe dir recht was die HC´s angeht. 

Aber du musst auch ehrlich sein. Niemand zwingt dich , die VZ rezepte zu lernen. Aber du willst es. Du willst es, also musst du was Dafür tun.Kann man nicht ändern. Mich ärgerte es auch ein wenig.
Wegen den TP belohnungen.Selbst wenn ich jeden Tag nur 1 Fraktion queste, kann ich meine Punkte / woche ausgeben.
Viele regen sich doch nur drüber auf, weil sie gerne alles sofort haben wollen :/

und wegen der Beschäftigungslosen zeit. Naja, HdA , Mogu und TdF nächste woche. Das sind 3 Raids, damit kriegt man wenn man unbedingt will die woche gut voll. Zumal 90% der Gilden Mogu noch nitmal auf NHC clear haben.
2 Tage Für Mogu, 2 Tage für Hda noch 1 Abend für TdF . 5 tage von 7 Tagen. Und ich bezweilfe dass die meisten 5 TTage Raiden werden. Von daher ist der Content noch lange nicht ausgelutscht, und man kann sich auch anderweitig beschäftigen, neben den Dailys.
Es gibt ja auch noch Pve , nebenberufe usw....


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

Binschonweg schrieb:


> Nett geschrieben. Aber es gibt auch Leuts mit Familienleben und Kindern, die es sich nicht leisten können, viel on zu sein, oder sich den richtigen turnus für Daylies rauszusuchen. Klar, man man kann mit 20 Daylies viel erreichen. Aber wer, mit Familie und nem kleinen Kind hat öfters Zeit mal nen paar Stunden zu raiden?



Wer diese Zeit nicht hat, der kann sich über das "schnellere" LfG-Tool und den LfR ausrüsten - schneller und effektiver - wer dafür auch keine Zeit hat, hat möglicherweise das falsche Spielgenre (in Abo-MMOs ist alles darauf ausgelegt möglichst lange einen Account zu bezahlen) für seine Spielgewohnheit

Oder er macht langsam und gemächlich (so wie es auch die pndaraen vorschlagen) immer mal wieder ein paar Dailies und wird so nach und nach auch ausgerüstet


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfiel, und das schon als Frisch 90er, was Blizz besser machen könnte als mit diesem Account weitem Ruf, wäre meiner Meinung:


Bin ich zb beim Lotus Ehrfürchtig, dann darf ich mir dort Accountgebundene Wappenröcke des Goldenen lotus kaufen. Mit diesen dürften Twinks dann in HC´s Ruf farmen.

Das würde a) dazu führen das man sich die daily questerei nicht mehr abhalten muss! ( kann aber , dann kriegt man noch schneller ruf , weil Daily´s + HC´s grinden)
 	b) die Tank und Heal Flaute, welche sich bald, wenn jeder 470+ Gegeart ist, in den HC´s breit machen wird dämpfen, da man dann ja auch mit gear über 463 noch zmindest n paar tage etliche HC´s grinden will, um möglcihst schnell Ruf zu bekommen.

Aber wird leider ne Wunschvorstellung bleiben. So wird mein Warri auch nur klaxxi Questen und den Rst iwann mal : P


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Bin ich zb beim Lotus Ehrfürchtig, dann darf ich mir dort Accountgebundene Wappenröcke des Goldenen lotus kaufen. Mit diesen dürften Twinks dann in HC´s Ruf farmen.



Der Grund, warum es für Twinks auch nicht bedeutend leichter ist (also das Rufarmen nur etwas verkürzt wird, Ruf ab ZB. nicht rufgebunden ist), ist ebenfalls einfach erklärt: Es solle eine gewisse Bindung mit dem Hauptcharakter da sein und nicht einfach, weil es ja so gar keine Restriktionen gibt, einfach mit jedem Patch auf die Klasse gewechselt werden, die grade "am weitesten vorne" ist (weil sie am meisten heilt, am meisten Schaden macht, am besten tankt, im PvP am meisten hermacht oder am einfachsten zu spielen ist) und somit zB. nur Paladine rumrennen, weil der grade "am besten" ist


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

martiko28 schrieb:


> Allein die Verknüfung, dass man erst Items für Tapferkeitspunkte kaufen kann, wenn man entsprechenden Ruf hat, ist einfach schlecht. Erschwerend kommt dazu, dass man sich nicht auf eine Fraktion konzentrieren kann, die pasende Items anbietet (z.B. Kette mit Agi o.ä.), sondern man braucht für die Beine Ruf von X, für das Trinket von Y, für den Kopf von Z usw... Das Artet einfach in Arbeit aus und hat mit Spielspass nix mehr zu tun.



Aber wenn du eine Fraktion endlich auf Respektvoll hast, ist zumeist dein Equip schon besser, oder genau so gut, wie das was du dort kaufen kannst.
Also ist dann doch kein Bedürfnis da, die Dailys machen zu ''müssen''.

Dailys sind optionaler Zeitvertreib, der für das Raiden nicht benötigt wird.
Nur solltest du bis dahin noch kein besseres Equip haben, dann kannst du dich auf ein neues Teil freuen, was du bis dahin eh nicht gehabt hättest.

Und wenn du bis dahin schon ein neues Teil hast, lässt du die Daily-Farmerei bei der Fraktion sein, da diese Fraktion uninteressant ist und fixierst dich auf eine Andere.
Die Fraktion machst du dann einfach nach Lust und Laune.

Grüße, Charvez


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Ok Derulu, an das "klassewechseln" nach Nervs hab ich nicht gedacht  ist ein guter Einwand ;-)

Ich geb auch zu, es ist schön das die Meisten Spieler wieder Feste Mains haben.Meine Twinks haben eh immer abwchselnd den Main ersetzt. Alle chars auf gleichem Lvl hatlen, dafür fehlt sowieso die Zeit


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

Ich hab schon seit Jahren den gleichen Main, nur je nachdem mit wem ich zusammenspiele wechsel ich auch mal.
Mein Main ist mein Katzen-Bär, aber ich tanke in Raids lieber mit DK. Und wenn ich Arena mache, dann kommen Katze und Schurke gleichermaßen zum zug.
Also alles ''wichtige'' wird mit dem Druiden gemacht, alles andere ist optional.

Sorgen um Berufe und Abwechslung habe ich natürlich nicht, mit einem Char jeder Klasse und allen Berufen. =)
Ich twinke nur nicht so gerne, ich bin eigentlich immer auf meinem Main.
Außer halt mit der Ausnahme, ich spiele mit anderen Personen zusammen, wo wir eine andere Kombination brauchen ''könnten'' (siehe Raid-Tank, Arena-Team-Kombi).
Und bis dahin (ferne bzw. nahe Zukunft) brauchen die Twinks, die anderen Ruf-Fraktionen eh nicht mehr, *oder?*


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. November 2012)

Alka1 schrieb:


> Sehts auch mal so: Ich bin Tank. Ich habe auf jeder Position Itemlevel 463+. Da es für mich in den Heros keinen Loot mehr gibt und gleichzeitig Tapferkeitspunkte wertlos sind, gehe ich nicht mehr in sie herein.
> So dürfte es auch anderen Spielern gehen, insb. Tanks / Heilern, die ohnehin langsamer Dailies machen... Als Konsequenz aus dieser Ungleichgewichtung werden also die Heros abgewertet und gleichzeitig die Wartezeiten für DDs verlängert.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob das so eine gute Entwicklung ist. Denkt mal drüber nach...



Dann geh raiden. LFR/Normal/HC/Sha des Zorns/Galleon stehen dir zur Verfügung. Für jeden kommt irgendwann die Zeit wo nichts mehr aus HCs gebraucht wurde. Für meinen Druiden-Twink damals zu Cata Zeiten 1 Abend lang Endzeit-Inis farmen = Full HC und LFR Ready. Da dauerts in MoP schon länger da die Gerechtigkeitspunkte unter HC Niveau liegen.

Die Heros sind keineswegs abgewertet. Sie bereiten auf Raids vor, wie es seit BC war. Nur eben langsamer als in Cata und schneller als in BC, in etwa WotLK Niveau.



Alka1 schrieb:


> "Müssen" insofern, weil ich a) natürlich gerne alle Verzaubererrezepte für meine kleine Gilde und mich bereitstellen möchte und b) sonst meine erspielten Tapferkeitspunkte komplett an Wert verlieren.



A) Die Rezepte brauchen den Ruf, das stimmt. Hier "muss" man tatsächlich die Dailies machen auch wenn man es nicht gerne tut. Der Aufwand ist aber nur halb so hoch (Lotus, Shado-Pan, Himmlische Erhabene). Das sind maximal 1 - 2 Wochen "Augen zu und durch". Ob da das abfarmen von HCs mit Wappenrock wie zu Cata Zeiten die angenehmere Alternative ist wage ich ganz stark zu bezweifeln.
 Das Cap bekommt man sowieso nur voll wenn man es drauf anlegt. Wenn man keine Hcs mehr geht, keine Dailies macht und Szenarien als überflüssig ansieht bleibt als einzige TP Quelle Raids. Da kommt im Leben nicht genug zusammen.

Aber mal was ganz anderes:
Das AddOn ist noch nicht mal 1 1/2 Monate alt. 
- Wird es die Leute umbringen vielleicht einen Monat für "Respektvoll" zu brauchen?
- Brauchen nicht-Raider (keine Lust oder wenig Zeit) die TP Items überhaupt?
- Muss man die besten Berufsrezepte so früh schon alle können?
- Kommt man durch den LFR ab Herz der Angst nicht an besseres Equip? (Die Stats auf einem 483er Item können für manche Specs besser sein als die 489er TP Teile)


----------



## Akium (7. November 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Weil es im Spiel nicht nur um lila Pixel sondern in erster Linie um den Spaß geht. n.



Nun blende doch nicht die Realitäten aus. Glaubst du die Massen an Leuten machen die Massen an Dailyquests, weil es um "Spaß" geht ? Ne. Weil es um lila Pixel geht. 

So funktioniert WoW nunmal. 

Und nu erkläre mir mal, warum lila Pixel aus nem Herausforderungsmodus für den man was können muss so undenkbar sind, während Pixel aus Dailygrind astrein in die Spielmechnik passen sollen ? Die Argumentationsschiene hinkt doch. 
Wenn man der Argumentation folgt, könnte man auch argumentieren, in Raids braucht nix droppen, weis ja nur ne Herausforderung fürs Gruppenspiel sein soll.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. November 2012)

So, jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf auch dazu!

Ich muss leider sagen, dass mich die vielen Dailys auch stören. Klar, sie sind kein MUSS, allerdings fühle ich mich dann doch irgendwie gezwungen soviel Ruf wie geht zu sammeln.

Ich bin Twinker! Ich habe sehr viele Twinks, sie haben auch alle verschiedene Berufe. Möchte ich nun mit meinem VZ bestimmte Rezepte haben, muss ich Ruf sammeln! Will ich mit meinem Schmied rezepte haben, muss ich ebenfalls Ruf sammeln! Das gleiche gillt für Lederer, Stoffi und Co.! Ich mein klar, das war früher auch so, allerdings bekomm ich den Ruf nur durchs Questen und durch die Dailys! Warum bekomm ich nur Ruf, wenn ich für die Shado-Pan X Gegner am Tag umhaue für eine Daily, aber keinen Ruf, wenn ich im Kloster aufräume?
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser gewesen, wenn man pro Fraktion so und soviel Ruf sammeln kann und das durch Dailys UND Instanzen! Z.B. kann man pro Tag 1500 Ruf für Fraktion X sammeln, mehr geht nicht, wie, bleibt dem Spieler überlassen. Er kann mit dem Wappenrock in Instanzen gehen um das Cap zu bekommen oder halt Dailys machen. Wäre zumindest meine Lösung, so würden die, die nach BC schreien und die, die wie ich, mit Wotlk mit den Wappenröcken verwöhnt wurden, auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Achja, passt zwar nicht zum Thema aber, alter.....wie ich diese Harmoniedinger hasse! Zu Wotlk und Cata bin ich mit meinen Gildis in Heros gegangen um die Kugeln abzustauben, damit man was herstellen konnte, jetzt muss ich auf Dropglück hoffen oder aber meine 16 Felder bei den Bauern mit Klangglöckchen bepflanzen! Ätzend! Wenn die sch**ßdinger wenigstens nicht Seelengebunden wären, hab mit meinem Schmied beim leveln grade mal 2 große zusammen bekommen, mit meinem Mönch, der NUR Sammelberufe hat, hab ich 9! Die durft ich dann schön gegen Mats eintauschen, anstatt sie meinen Chars mit verarbeitenden Berufen zu schicken.

PS: Bevor jetzt jemand rumnölt, ich mag das Addon ansonsten sehr gern =P Sind halt meine Kritikpunkte und bis jetzt auch die einzigen!


----------



## Akium (7. November 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> das "früher" von dem du sprichst, ist ja noch garnicht sooooo lange her.... wenn du früher mal bei der holzschlundfeste, der thoriumbruderschaft, den hydraxianern, usw. ruf gefarmt hättest, dann wüsstest du, wie leicht es heutzutage ist, den ruf voll zu bekommen...
> .



Es geht doch den wenigsten um den Faktor Zeit, sondern um den alternativlosen Weg mittels Dailys.


----------



## Jesbi (7. November 2012)

Naja, ob das Ruf farmen in Instanzen mit Wappenrock besser ist, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Aber es kommt ja bald (heute?) das Steinchen um schneller Ruf bei den Twinks zu sammeln. Es wird doch schon wieder leichter.
Noch ein paar Monate und Ihr dürft auch die gebundenen Harmoniepartikel handeln.

Die Fraktionen und das Ruf farmen haben mich anfangs auch abgeschreckt, nervig ist es für mich aber eher bei den Berufen.
Alle Berufe auf maximalen Level aber man kann nichts damit anfangen ohne auf 90 zu leveln und Ruf zu farmen.

Equip für Tapferkeitsmarken ist nach meiner Ansicht eher für die Nicht- oder Gelegenheits- Raider, alle anderen haben das Equip sicher schneller im Raid gesammelt.

Alles halb so wild.


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Nun blende doch nicht die Realitäten aus. Glaubst du die Massen an Leuten machen die Massen an Dailyquests, weil es um "Spaß" geht ? Ne. Weil es um lila Pixel geht.
> 
> So funktioniert WoW nunmal.
> 
> ...



Es geht immer um die "lila Pixel" denn der Reiz des MMO´s ist sich selbst zu verbessern, den eigenen Char zu perfektionieren. Dabei sich in eine Gruppe einzufügen und das Teamplay aufzuarbeiten und zu verbessern.
Und genau deswegen ist zB. Raidloot wichtigster bestandteil des PVE, er dient zwar in gewissem Maß als Belohnung für das vollbrachte, aber in erster Linie ist der Loot dafür da, jeden Spieler der Gupee nach und nach besser zu equippen, um die nächsten & schwierigeren Herausforderungen zu meistern. Sei es HC modes oder neuer Content. Für nichts anderes.

Wer kein "progress" spielen will, oder wem´s egal ist wann er "mal" in nem Raid mitgeht, der muss sich auch keinen Stress machen, in spätestens 4-8 wochen werden die Raids wie Mogu und HdA relativ locker abgefarmt werden, zumindest mal im Normal mode...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Es geht doch den wenigsten um den Faktor Zeit, sondern um den alternativlosen Weg mittels Dailys.



eben doch...viele beschweren sich doch, dass sie quasi zum viel zocken gezwungen werden, da sie ja die items so wahnsinnig dringend brauchen...


----------



## Akium (7. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Diese Mittelklasse ist in vielen Fällen weggefallen, eben weil die leitenden Mitspieler "strenger" wurden, um den steigenden Anspruch von Schlachtzügen zu decken.



Richtig erkannt. Davon rede ich seit Monaten. Es wird aufgeteilt zwischen pseudo(semi)professionell und Soloplayercontent. Das merkt man auch enorm an der Lernkurve. Bis zum Punkt X muss man nix können, um dann quasi gegen ne Wand zu laufen. 
Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, dass es evtl von Blizzards Seite gar erforderlich ist, das Spiel so zu gestalten, um es erfolgreich zu am laufen zu halten. 
Trotzdem bedauere ich die Entwicklung. Ist einfach eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## YseraTank (7. November 2012)

ich finde die Anzahl der Fraktionen und deren Gestaltung okay. Einige sind besser, einige weniger, was aber zum Großteil an den Zonen liegt. Vale of Blossoms und Krasarang gefallen mir besser als Townlong Steppes oder Dread Wastes....Ist alles Geschmackssache, genauso wie die Sache mit den Schlachtzuegen, einige findens zu leicht, andere zu schwer. Kannst es nie allen Recht machen!


----------



## Akium (7. November 2012)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Es geht immer um die "lila Pixel" denn der Reiz des MMO´s ist sich selbst zu verbessern, den eigenen Char zu perfektionieren. Dabei sich in eine Gruppe einzufügen und das Teamplay aufzuarbeiten und zu verbessern.



Richtig. Und eben deswegen ist die Arumentation dass Epics aus Dailys voll okay sind, während Items aus dem Herausforderungsmodus unnötig wären so zweifelhaft. 

Wem würde nen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenns im Herausforderungsmodus z.B. nen cooles Set ala D3 gäbe, oder ähnliche Teile wie aus den Dailys ? Niemandem.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> So, jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf auch dazu!
> 
> Ich muss leider sagen, dass mich die vielen Dailys auch stören. Klar, sie sind kein MUSS, allerdings fühle ich mich dann doch irgendwie gezwungen soviel Ruf wie geht zu sammeln.
> 
> ...



Ich unterteile mal kurz:

1. Ruf aus Instanzen gibt es nicht nur nicht, weil man so schneller auf erfürchtig ist, je öfter man läuft, sondern auch, weil man NICHTS dafür tun muss. Wenn es dein Ziel ist, alle Rezepte zu haben, dann musst du auch diese Rezepte erspielen. Diese Beiläufigkeit soll wohl entfallen, man soll sich bewusst alles er"arbeiten", anstatt durch irgendwelche Automatismen alles zu erreichen.

2. Die jetzige Lösung der Geister der Harmonie finde ich eigentlich sehr gut. Du sagtest, du währest "Twinker". Nun, dazu gehört dann auch, die Charaktere nicht sofort per Stufe 90 stillzulegen, weil man ja "alles" hat. Auch hier gilt: Willst du die großen Rezepte haben und Sachen herstellen können, dann musst du auch in Kauf nehmen, das du 14 mal vorher all dies erarbeitest. Mit Stufe 90 droppen die Harmoniepartikel sogar sehr gut, ich zumindest mache (mit Acker-Glöckchen) derzeit 3 Geister pro Tag, nur durch meine Farmrunde.

Speziell hier möchte man eben vermeiden, das Berufe sich nicht lohnen. Damals wurde man als Lederer beispielsweise nur in Form Gold gegen Chaoskugeln bezahlt, was bereits nach wenigen Wochen dann 300 Gold pro Kugel waren, also man per Instanzen Kugeln bekam, die man dann für 1000 Gold pro Gegenstand wieder verkaufte. Das hat sich 0 gelohnt. Heute müssen 6 bzw. 8 Geister der Harmonie erarbeitet werden, d. h. man bekommt sie speziell NICHT durch eine Instanz mit etwas Würfelglück, sondern durch feste "Arbeit" mit dem Charakter. So erhalte ich bis heute pro Geist der Harmonie 1500 Gold, eben weil ich speziell versuche, mir die Gegenstände zum Verkauf zu erarbeiten.

Langzeitlich ist das auf jeden Fall eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Nun blende doch nicht die Realitäten aus. Glaubst du die Massen an Leuten machen die Massen an Dailyquests, weil es um "Spaß" geht ? Ne. Weil es um lila Pixel geht.
> 
> So funktioniert WoW nunmal.
> 
> Und nu erkläre mir mal, warum lila Pixel aus nem Herausforderungsmodus für den man was können muss so undenkbar sind, während Pixel aus Dailygrind astrein in die Spielmechnik passen sollen ? Die Argumentationsschiene hinkt doch.



Weil sich die, denen es ums "Vergleichen" mit anderen und um Ranglisten (also Wettkampf) geht, eben genau um den Wettkampf geht und nicht darum noch "besser ausgerüstet" zu werden - während es den Nichtraidern (Dailies und Ruf) darum geht, den Charakter "stärker" werden zu lassen. 
2 absolut unterschiedliche Motivationsfaktoren - die einen wollen zeigen wie gut sie spielen können bzw. sich mit anderen Vergleichen und alleine die Anerkennung (oder das Wissen, dass sie gut sind) ist ihr Lohn bzw. ihr Motivator, bei den anderen setzt man den Hebel dort an, wo es darum geht, den Charakter "weiter zu entwickeln" - 2 völlig andere Ansätze - und ja, für die "Worldfirst-Progress-Gilden" wäre es wirklich egal ob ein Raid etwas droppen würde - würde diese Ausrüstung nicht für das nächsthöhere Raidtier von Nöten sein - denen würde als "Motivation" ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein reichen und genau in diese Schiene schlägt auch der Herausforderungsmodus, während für die "Otto-Normalspieler" der Faktor "stärker werden" wichtiger ist



Akium schrieb:


> Es geht doch den wenigsten um den Faktor Zeit, sondern um den alternativlosen Weg mittels Dailys.



Den GIBT ES nicht - es gibt Dailies (inkl. Ruf) und als Alternative Instanzen und Raids (mit am Ende genauso guten oder sogar besseren Belohnungen - und ohne Dailies und Ruf vorraus zu setzen) - GENAU DAS ist das Ziel dahinter


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich unterteile mal kurz:
> 
> 1. Ruf aus Instanzen gibt es nicht nur nicht, weil man so schneller auf erfürchtig ist, je öfter man läuft, sondern auch, weil man NICHTS dafür tun muss. Wenn es dein Ziel ist, alle Rezepte zu haben, dann musst du auch diese Rezepte erspielen. Diese Beiläufigkeit soll wohl entfallen, man soll sich bewusst alles er"arbeiten", anstatt durch irgendwelche Automatismen alles zu erreichen.
> [...]



Da hast du zu dem Punkt meinen Post nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Als Bespiel für Ruf in den Inis diente mir das Shado-Pan Kloster, warum räum ich da auf und bekomm keinen Ruf? Ich rette die gesamte Organisation vor ihrem Untergang und bekomm nichts. Das gleiche gilt auch für die anderen Inis, die ja alle mehr oder minder was mit den Fraktionen zu tun haben. Hier hätte man, meiner Meinung nach, locker mal n paar Rufpunkte springen lassen können, immerhin unterstütze ich die Fraktion ja in der Instanz gegen diverse Übel Pandarias, wie ich es auch in den Dailys tue.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> d. h. man bekommt sie speziell NICHT durch eine Instanz mit etwas Würfelglück, sondern durch feste "Arbeit" mit dem Charakter
> 
> Langzeitlich ist das auf jeden Fall eine gute Lösung.


Juhu, mein derzeitiges Lieblingsthema. Ich finde es eben KEINE gute Lösung. Dass die Geister nicht ins AH sollen seh ich ein, kein Ding. Aber wenigstens accountgebunden wäre doch nicht zuviel verlangt. So könnte ich mit dem Char spielen mit dem ICH gerade SPAß habe und nicht gezwungenermaßen mit einem der mir eben derzeit gar nix bringt. Was soll das? Durch diese hirnverbrannte Zufallsdroppmechanik wäre doch trotzdem gewährleistet dass ich in der Welt unterwegs bin und Viecher umklatsche - was ja wohl das Hauptanliegen seitens Blizzard an diesem Unsinn ist. Aber ich wäre es mit einem Charakter den ICH SELBST aussuche! Die Geister würden trotzdem nicht in die offene Wirtschaft gelangen und es wäre auch nicht so ärgerlich, die Dinger mit einem reinen Farmberufs-Twink zu finden, dem sie bis auf den Mats-Tausch gar nix bringen. Keiner hätte einen Nachteil davon. Und hier wird diese sinnfreie Gängelei auch noch verteidigt? Muss man nicht verstehen. Wären sie accountbebunden fände ich die Sache perfekt und würde frohgemut nach Pandaria ziehen. So? Bevormundung hat noch nie Spaß gemacht.

MoP, so gelungen es auch ist, fällt mit seiner Farm- bzw. Grindlastigkeit eh auf - ob positiv oder negativ muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich muss als BG-Spieler eben diese grinden um ein paar Eroberungspunkte zu bekommen. Ich muss Dailies grinden um an Rezepte, neue Reittiere und eben auch Equip zu kommen. Ich muss Unmengen Mobs grinden um Harmoniegeister zu bekommen. Beschäftigungstherapie? Klar. Innovativ? Nicht im Mindesten. Dezent übertrieben? Ich denke schon. "Musst? Du musst gar nix. Wenn Du das nicht willst lass es einfach und spiel ein anderes Spiel". Richtig. Aber wenn man all dieses Muss weglässt, was bleibt dann noch vom hochgepriesenen "Endgame" außer Petbattle und Sha des Zorns...

Ich weiß, ich bin heut wahrscheinlich in nachdenklicher Stimmung. Da kommt dann halt mal solches (teilweise) Offtopic raus. Aber auch eine "Downtime" in der Motivation muss einem mal gestattet sein und wenn ich die ganze Grinderei mal aus etwas kritischerem Blickwinkel betrachte geht sie mir ziemlich auf den Senkel.^^


----------



## Flavastulta (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Wem würde nen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenns im Herausforderungsmodus z.B. nen cooles Set ala D3 gäbe, oder ähnliche Teile wie aus den Dailys ? Niemandem.



Es gibt im Herausforderungsmodus ein cooles Set (zum Transmogrifizieren) zu ergattern.

Wenn es im HM Equipment gäbe mit ilvl 463 wäre es nutzlos, da man in den Heros das gleiche mit viel weniger Aufwand bekommt. QQ incoming.

Wenn es Equipment gäbe mit einem höheren ilvl würde sich die semiprofessionelle Raidergemeinde, wie beim LFR, verpflichtet fühlen und, wie beim LFR, darüber jammern, dass sie den Herausforderungsmodus spielen "müssen". QQ incoming.

Außerdem würden sich dann die Leute die nicht raiden auch gerne im HM versuchen um da die lila Klamotten abzustauben, und nicht wenige von ihnen würden da gegen eine Wand rennen. QQ incoming.

Die ersten Threads mit Titeln wie "plx blizz nerf herausforderungsmodus need epix!" wären schneller da als ein Pandare bei einer Freibierparty.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Wem würde nen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenns im Herausforderungsmodus z.B. nen cooles Set ala D3 gäbe, oder ähnliche Teile wie aus den Dailys ? Niemandem.



ansich ja ok...aaaaaber wir kennen doch die wow community, würde es im challenge mode nützliche epische gegenstände geben, würde doch die masse wieder weinen, da sie selbst den modus nicht schaffen und nach einem nerf schreien. der challenge mode kann aber unmöglich erleichtert werden, da die ranglisten so verfälscht werden würden... deswegen ist es schon gut so, dass es keinen loot gibt. man wird ja immerhin mit nem schönen mog-set sowie einem mount belohnt...also mir persönlich reicht das.


----------



## riggedi (7. November 2012)

Lordixzorn01 schrieb:


> Also erst schrein welche Wow hat zu wenig Inhalt. Andere sagen man hat in Wow in 6-8 Wochen alles durch und gesehn. Aber Jetzt wo Blizz was macht, schrein viele, Wow ist so schwer weil man einen nicht mehr ganz so viel nachschmeißt und man mal wieder seinen Arsch bewegen muß um Bei Den und den Ruf farmen zu müßen.Mensch seit froh das Ihr was machen könnt und euch nicht schon Donnerstag um 15 Uhr langweilt weil ihr auf alles id habt. Und ab pro po Classic, wenn man ruffarmen wollte mußte man schon IMMER Zeit investieren,Das war bei Jeder erweiterung gewesen. Und wegen deiner ach so vielen Farmerei, frag doch mal jemanden der den Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" erungen hat was der an Zeit gebraucht hat. Leute bitte Zeit ist doch Relativ.



Ganz meine Meinung. Ich finds super, dass man nun so viel unternehmen kann / muss, um sich etwas zu "erarbeiten". Hatten wir nicht gerade ne lange Flaute vor MoP???



AlucardG schrieb:


> XD Wunschdenken es gibt keinen Ort auf der Welt wo man zu 100% seine Meinung frei sagen darf .



Doch, bei mir aufm Klo! 

Riggedi


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin heut wahrscheinlich in nachdenklicher Stimmung. Da kommt dann halt mal solches (teilweise) Offtopic raus. Aber auch eine "Downtime" in der Motivation muss einem mal gestattet sein und wenn ich die ganze Grinderei mal aus etwas kritischerem Blickwinkel betrachte geht sie mir ziemlich auf den Senkel.^^



Natürlich geht sie immer mal wieder auf den Senkel, aber man hat immer wieder ein Ziel, das man noch erreichen will, weil man jetzt doch schon so viel Zeit damit verbracht hat und nur noch ein kleines bißchen fehlt  - die Alternative wäre dann eben 1 Jahr ohne "etwas zu tun" (wie wir es am Ende der letzten beiden Addons erlebt haben, weil es ausser Raiden nichts gab, das nicht nach 2-3 Wochen intensiverem Spiel "erledigt" war), weil die Ziele sehr viel schneller/mit weniger Aufwand erreicht sind. Das ganze Spielprinzip hinter der Marke werden sie nachdem sie es 8 Jahren lang damit vermutlich nicht mehr ändern, ergo blieben die Alternativen "länger aufgehalten werden" (wegen "Grinden") oder "Account x-Monate einfrieren (weil alle Ziele bereits nach wenigen Wochen erreicht)

So wie es jetzt ist wird es zumindest auch in 5.1 weiter gezogen (eine neue Ruffraktion pro "Spielerfraktion" + "Hordler/Allianzler grinden" um "Ressourcen zu sammeln" damit die eigene Basis ausgebaut wir + Brawler's Guild, also ein nicht instanzierter Soloraid bei dem sich die Spieler hintereinander "anstellen" und gegenseitig beobachten können, bei dem nur wenige Spieler pro Woche Mitglied werden können, nä,lich nur, wenn sie Einladungen kaufen oder von Speilern, die bereits Mitglieder sind, eingeladen wqerden, was auch nur pro Mitglied einmal die Woche geht)


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Nun blende doch nicht die Realitäten aus. Glaubst du die Massen an Leuten machen die Massen an Dailyquests, weil es um "Spaß" geht ? Ne. Weil es um lila Pixel geht.
> 
> So funktioniert WoW nunmal.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber einzig das Problem dieser Spieler, auch wenn es viele oder die meisten sein sollten. Wer meint lila Pixel für etwas zu brauchen, wofür man sie im Endeffekt jedoch nicht braucht, sondern sich nur das Spiel spiel vereinfacht, den kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen. 

Nicht WoW, die Spieler scheinen so zu funktionieren -> allen unnötigen Mist haben wollen und das möglichst sofort, nur um das Spiel künstlich zu verkürzen und hinterher über zu wenig Inhalt jammern.


Der letzte Absatz ist leicht erklärt.
Der Dailygrind bietet Spielern die nicht Raiden die Möglichkeit, ihren Char Ausrüstungstechnisch weiterzuentwickeln und auf einem Level zu halten, welches ihnen im späteren Addonverlauf den Einstieg ins Raiden ermöglicht, ohne sich vorher erst ausstatten zu lassen.Ganz allgemein wird diesen Spielern ein Ziel gegeben. 

Das es im Herausforderungsmodus keine verbessernden Drops gibt, in "normalen" Dungeons und Raids jedoch schon, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Auf "normale" Dungeons und Raids folgen weitere, welche höhere Ansprüche an die Ausrüstung der Spieler stellen. Somit ist es das Naheliegendste, die Dungeons und Raids aufeinander aufzubauen.
Im Herausforderungsmodus jedoch, baut nichts aufeinander auf. Es geht einzig und allein um den Wettkampf unter gleichen Bedingungen. Deshalb wird das Equip auf Itemlevel 463 runtergerechnet. Besseres Equip als Belohnung macht keinen Sinn, da es wieder runtergerechnet werden würde und es somit keinen Einfluß auf noch kommende Herausforderungsdungeons haben würde.


Deine ganze Argumentation ist darauf zurückzuführen, daß es dir, auch ohne jeglichen Nutzen, nur darum geht möglichst schnell lila Pixel zu bekommen.


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Richtig. Und eben deswegen ist die Arumentation dass Epics aus Dailys voll okay sind, während Items aus dem Herausforderungsmodus unnötig wären so zweifelhaft.
> 
> Wem würde nen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenns im Herausforderungsmodus z.B. nen cooles Set ala D3 gäbe, oder ähnliche Teile wie aus den Dailys ? Niemandem.



Doch !

Der Challenge mode bietet ne herausforderung und macht spaß, die Mogging sets finde ich meist auch recht ansprechend, und genau da hat auch BLizz alles richtig gemacht.Denn Challenges bieten einfach nur ne Abwechslung.
Neben dem guten gefühl die Dungeons unter erschwerten Bedingungen + Zeitdruck zu meistern, geben so ein erfolgsgefühl, und werden nebenbei mit ein wenig fleiß auch mit optischen Aufwertungen belohnt. Hier noch Epics hinzuzufügen, würde nur dazu führen dass sich 80 % der Daily Flamer nun auch noch genötigt fühlten , neben den 3 stunden Dailys auch noch alle challenges abzuschließen um möglichst als erster full epic gegeart zu sein :S


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich geht sie immer mal wieder auf den Senkel, aber man hat immer wieder ein Ziel, das man noch erreichen will, weil man jetzt doch schon so viel Zeit damit verbracht hat und nur noch ein kleines bißchen fehlt  - die Alternative wäre dann eben 1 Jahr ohne "etwas zu tun" (wir wir es am Ende der letzten beiden Addons erlebt haben, weil es ausser Raiden nichts gab, das nicht nach 2-3 Wochen intensiverem Spiel "erledigt" war), weil die Ziele sehr viel schneller/mit weniger Aufwand erreicht sind. Das ganze Spielprinzip hinter der Marke werden sie nachdem sie es 8 Jahren lang damit vermutlich nicht mehr ändern, ergo blieben die Alternativen "länger aufgehalten werden" (wegen "Grinden") oder "Account x-Monate einfrieren (weil alle Ziele bereits nach wenigen Wochen erreicht)



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: THIS!
Ich hatte von Classic bis WotLK (letzteres nur zum Teil) immer nach dem Content was zu tun. Bei Cataclysm gab es erstmals wieder einen eingefrorenen Account, als ich alles durch hatte.
Früher kam ein neues Addon raus, OBWOHL ich noch nicht alles erledigt hatte, sprich ehrfürchtig ect.

Mit Cata und am Ende von WotLK (eigtl. mein favo.) war das wieder ganz anders: Alles Ehrfürchtig durch Wappenröcke, alle Mounts geholt, alle Erfolge durch, Alle Titel... ect.
Mit MoP werde ich selbst beim kommenden Addon wieder, wie damals, etwas zu tun haben, wo es sich lohnt zurück in den alten Content zu gehen.

Blizzard kehrt halt zum Teil zur "alten Art" zurück, und genau diese Art, ist die Art (arrrt), warum wir die alten Sachen immernoch in Erinnerung halten.
Der Content ist durch und das nächste Addon ist draußen, aber ich bin NOCH IMMER nicht mit allem fertig und durch? Geil, so will ich es haben!


----------



## colt179 (7. November 2012)

@[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du machst was falsch. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Anscheinend habe nur heal klamotten ,und  der monk heal mit 430 equip macht grade  nicht höllischen schaden so das du mit einem gegner ziemlich beschäftigt bist,und hc kann ich noch nicht da ich erst430 habe mit 435 gehts erst !
Gp bekomm ich auch keine mehr da die nur mit zufälligen instanzen bekommst ,mit 90 kannste wohl nur noch ausgewählte dungeons gehen und dafür gibs keine punkte schon getestet ,also geht nur noch szenario mit 40 tp pro sz!
Ich find das grinden ätzend und der spielspaß liegt bei null,ich fand das mit den wappenröcken mit cata besser und es ging auch schneller,mop ist echt gut gelungen die inis  usw aber diese daylies das hätten sie sich ersparen können !Blizzard arbeitet immer an der extremen ,ihn cata war es zu leicht und ihn mop nach meiner meinung zu langwierig ,ein mittelweg gibs dabei wohl nicht!!

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dieser Beitrag wurde von *Dom*[/font]


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. November 2012)

450er Equip craften/craften lassen ist keine Option für dich?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich geht sie immer mal wieder auf den Senkel, aber man hat immer wieder ein Ziel, das man noch erreichen will, weil man jetzt doch schon so viel Zeit damit verbracht hat und nur noch ein kleines bißchen fehlt  - die Alternative wäre dann eben 1 Jahr ohne "etwas zu tun" (wie wir es am Ende der letzten beiden Addons erlebt haben, weil es ausser Raiden nichts gab, das nicht nach 2-3 Wochen intensiverem Spiel "erledigt" war), weil die Ziele sehr viel schneller/mit weniger Aufwand erreicht sind. Das ganze Spielprinzip hinter der Marke werden sie nachdem sie es 8 Jahren lang damit vermutlich nicht mehr ändern, ergo blieben die Alternativen "länger aufgehalten werden" (wegen "Grinden") oder "Account x-Monate einfrieren (weil alle Ziele bereits nach wenigen Wochen erreicht)


Das ist schon richtig. Aber ich bitte Dich... Dailies? Tonnenweise Dailies weit und breit? Also ich hab ja nix dagegen dass man was tun muss und besitze auch sämtliche Daily-Erfolge, aber fantasievolles Design sieht bei mir anders aus. Frag mich jetzt bitte nicht nach Alternativen, zugegebenermaßen hätte ich keine auf Lager. Aber ich werde auch nicht bezahlt solche zu erdenken, im Gegenteil - ich zahle Monat für Monat. Nicht falsch verstehen, WoW macht mir (seit MoP wieder) sehr viel Spaß und als leidenschaftlicher PvPler gibt es eh immer was zu tun, seien es BGs/ Arena den ganzen Tag. Aber ganz unkritisch seh ich das Thema nicht und finde den Thread auch gut, denn diskussionswürdig ist die Flut an blauen ! allemal.


----------



## Angrimssohn (7. November 2012)

Zu viele Dailys und Fraktionen in MoP. Eindeutig NEIN! 

Es ist ja niemand gezwungen Tag für Tag bei jeder Fraktion die Daily zu machen. Weil Möglichkeiten z.B. seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern gibts auch andere.
Blizzard hat halt massiv viel Endcontent ins Spiel gebracht. Ein Brocken davon sind die vielen Fraktionen und damit verbundenen Dailys.
Ansonsten kann man sich mit Szenarien, Inis (Hero, Herausforderung), Raids; Openworldbosse; Berufe (Archäologier, Angeln...), Pet-Battles etc. beschäftigen.

Und die Lore in den dailys ist super!! Goldener Lotus als Beispiel mit dem super Finale ist einfach nur Top. Klar wiederholen sich die dailys irgendwann aber viele sind mit wahnsinns Liebe gemacht worden. ^^ Siehe z.B. das Wettrollen auf der Mauer wo ich an Sonic denken musste.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. November 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Und nu erkläre mir mal, warum lila Pixel aus nem Herausforderungsmodus für den man was können muss so undenkbar sind, während Pixel aus Dailygrind astrein in die Spielmechnik passen sollen ?



Schau dir die Geschichte der Heroics an. Dann weißt du genau welchen weg der Challangemode nehmen wird wenn dort Epics droppen. Von sehr fordernd (BC) bis hin zum Niveau von normalen Instanzen (heute) war alles dabei. Auch das gewhine Anfang Cataclysm als die HCs wieder schwerer wurden. 

Wir brauchen keinen dritten Instanzmodus zum abfarmen.

Außerdem: Du hast dich in einem anderem Post beschwert das die Anforderungen der Community ja so schnell steigen würden das du die Epics der Dailies sofort brauchst. Denk mal drüber nach "warum" die Anforderungen so schnell steigen wenn du an jeder Straßenecke lila Equip bekommst. 



Akium schrieb:


> Die Argumentationsschiene hinkt doch.



Deine Hoffnung die Anforderungen schneller bedienen zu können wird sich nicht erfüllen in dem mehr Quellen eingebaut werden (schneller TP Equip, CM mit Drops, Szenarien mit Epics) sondern die Anforderungen werden proportional zu deinem Geschwindigkeitsanstieg steigen. 



Akium schrieb:


> Wenn man der Argumentation folgt, könnte man auch argumentieren, in Raids braucht nix droppen, weis ja nur ne Herausforderung fürs Gruppenspiel sein soll.



Eine Charakterentwicklung auf einem Level zu stoppen und dann nur durch Gear fortzuführen ist nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss. Theoretisch ist diese Entwicklungsphase tatsächlich überflüssig da hast du Recht. Dann entfernt sich WoW aber immer weiter von einem Rollenspiel, weil die individuelle Charakterentwicklung (welche ein Markenzeichen jedes Rollenspiels ist) völlig ausstirbt.

Das kann man bei neuen MMORPGs machen, bei einem Spiel welches seit 8 Jahren auf dieses Prinzip setzt wird man die Alternativen aber nicht mehr flächendeckend durchsetzen können. Siehe das neue Talentsystem ohne "Pflicht"-Spec wie man sie noch vor 2 Monaten in jedem Guide abschauen konnte. Aus genau dem Grund ist der Challangemode so wie er ist, eine Alternative zur üblichen Equipfarmerei. Wird er so umgebaut wie HCs/Raids verliert er seinen Sinn komplett, genau so wie die HCs seit BC.


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

Angrimssohn schrieb:


> Zuviele Dailys und Fraktionen in MoP. Eindeutig NEIN!



OK, nachdem ich nun so gut wie jeden Kommentar und jede Meinung gelesen habe und nun DAS kommt, musste ich ausnahmsweise mal lachen. ^^
Aber nicht auf negative Weise, nein, unser Kollege hier sieht es mal aus einem ganz anderen Standpunkt als alle anderen hier. Top!

Meine Meinung zu "Zuviele Dailys und Fraktionen in MoP?"
Können es denn jemals ZU VIELE werden? Die tun doch keinem weh. =D


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> @[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du machst was falsch. [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Anscheinend habe nur heal klamotten ,und der monk heal mit 430 equip macht grade nicht höllischen schaden so das du mit einem gegner ziemlich beschäftigt bist,und hc kann ich noch nicht da ich erst430 habe mit 435 gehts erst !



Hast du denn bis zum Ende alle Quests gemacht (auch die in der Schreckensöde und Tonlong) ? Mein Monk hat nämlich OHNE irgendwas zu Grinden (nur durch Leveln) ein Itemlevel von knapp 440 gehabt (es gibt am Berg, wo du deine Klassenquests absolvierst, bei der letzten Quest einen 450er Stab und beim Händler dort den Stab der anderen beiden Spezialisierungen für wenig Gold) - wenn du wegen des einfacheren Questens nur DD Zeugs genommen hast, wirst du mit den niedrigen kaufbaren grünen Teilen auskommen müssen und dich in Normalen Instanzen versuchen auszurüsten, oder dir etwas craften lassen müssen


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. November 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> @[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du machst was falsch. [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Anscheinend habe nur heal klamotten ,und  der monk heal mit 430 equip macht grade  nicht höllischen schaden so das du mit einem gegner ziemlich beschäftigt bist,und hc kann ich noch nicht da ich erst430 habe mit 435 gehts erst !
> Gp bekomm ich auch keine mehr da die nur mit zufälligen instanzen bekommst ,mit 90 kannste wohl nur noch ausgewählte dungeons gehen und dafür gibs keine punkte schon getestet ,also geht nur noch szenario mit 40 tp pro sz!
> Ich find das grinden ätzend und der spielspaß liegt bei null,ich fand das mit den wappenröcken mit cata besser und es ging auch schneller,mop ist echt gut gelungen die inis  usw aber diese daylies das hätten sie sich ersparen können !Blizzard arbeitet immer an der extremen ,ihn cata war es zu leicht und ihn mop nach meiner meinung zu langwierig ,ein mittelweg gibs dabei wohl nicht!!



HCs kannste nicht, willst aber Wappenröcke zum Ruffarmen in HCs haben? Ergibt keinen Sinn.
Du hast einen Gearstand der unter den Questbelohnungen der Schreckensöde liegt und machst Dailies? Wie wärs erstmal die normalen Quests durchzuziehen damit du HC gehen kannst?
Szenario gibt neben TP manchmal ein Random-Blue mit 463er Itemlevel (also HC Niveau).
2-3 Wochen Ruf Farmen ist dir zu langwierig? Daily-Grind ist doof? Aber klar, HC-Grind mit Rock ist besser... x) Nee, nicht besser, aber "schneller". Um was anderes geht es dabei ja wohl nicht, weil Grind ist Grind.
450er PvP Klamotten kosten nen Fliegendreck. Und entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung sind diese zu MoP mit 450er PvE Klamotten gleichwertig, nur mit dem Unterschied das noch Abhärtung und PvP Macht drauf ist.

Fazit: Ich glaube dir kein Wort, und alternativ bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage: Du machst es falsch.

Nochmal zum Thema:
Selbst wenn es Wappenröcke gäbe könnt ihr damit nichts anfangen weil ihr euch die Epics eh nicht leisten könnt. Ich habe schon lange alles auf Respektvoll und habe gerade mal 3 Teile kaufen können (jeweils die billigen für 1250 TP). Wird dann als nächstes gewhined das man mehr TP bekommen muss?


----------



## Angrimssohn (7. November 2012)

Charvez schrieb:


> OK, nachdem ich nun so gut wie jeden Kommentar und jede Meinung gelesen habe und nun DAS kommt, musste ich ausnahmsweise mal lachen. ^^
> Aber nicht auf negative Weise, nein, unser Kollege hier sieht es mal aus einem ganz anderen Standpunkt als alle anderen hier. Top!
> 
> Meine Meinung zu "Zuviele Dailys und Fraktionen in MoP?"
> Können es denn jemals ZU VIELE werden? Die tun doch keinem weh. =D



Ups.... ^^ *g*


----------



## colt179 (7. November 2012)

@genau schneller darum gehts ,mußte ja nicht gut finden ist nur meine meinung ,und die wappenröcke möchte ich fürs allgemeine ruffarmen haben damit es schneller geht mußte auch nicht gut finden !
und ich mache daylies ist aber schwer mit nur healklamotten ,und ihn  schreckensöde habe ich ein questbug denn ich gemeldet habe so das es da im moment nicht weitergeht!
Werde mich den szenarios und daylies verstärkt widmen und hoffen das ich dropglück habe!!


----------



## Xidish (8. November 2012)

Charvez schrieb:


> OK, nachdem ich nun so gut wie jeden Kommentar und jede Meinung gelesen habe und nun DAS kommt,...
> ..., nein, unser Kollege hier sieht es mal aus einem ganz anderen Standpunkt als alle anderen hier. Top!


Sicher, daß Du nicht nur die letzte Seite gelesen hast? 
Denn diese Aussage steht bereits im 3. Post des Topics - und viele andere User sind derselben Meinung.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (8. November 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> @genau schneller darum gehts ,mußte ja nicht gut finden ist nur meine meinung ,und die wappenröcke möchte ich fürs allgemeine ruffarmen haben damit es schneller geht mußte auch nicht gut finden !



Spiel aufm PTR. Da gibts Premades die fertig ausgestattet sind. Dann musste gar nix mehr machen und schneller als "sofort" geht ja wohl schlecht. Und du whinest über das falsche Problem. Selbst wnen du den Ruf hättest könntest du dir ohne TP die Sachen sowieso nicht kaufen. 

Außerdem wurden dir noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten genannt um an HC fähiges Equip zu kommen, z.B. die 8(!) PvP Craftables. Wenn du jetzt whinest das du dir die nicht leisten kannst such dir ne gute Gilde die dir hilft. Es ist immer noch ein Multiplayerspiel und kein Singleplayer.



colt179 schrieb:


> und ihn  schreckensöde habe ich ein questbug denn ich gemeldet habe so das es da im moment nicht weitergeht!



Welchen? Den am Anfang mit dem Flugpunkt auf der Mauer? Quest abbrechen und im ersten Dorf der Schreckensöde neu annehmen und es geht weiter.


----------



## Xidish (9. November 2012)

Der Flugpunkt auf der Mauer sollte kein Problem sein.
Entweder Du läufst aus Unwissenheit die ganz Mauer entlang (so wie ich ) - 
oder suchst unterhalb des Flugpunktes mal die Mauer ganz genau ab.

Evtl. meint er aber auch einen ganz anderen Questbug - oder ich liege gerade falsch.^

Apropo Daylies.
Heute nach 2-3 Tagen PC Pause machte ich wieder ein paar.
Darunter war die Hühnerjagd.
Da ich Hügelpranke(?) nun auf ehrfürchtig habe, stellte ich fest, daß die Hühner für die Quest nun sogar auf meinem Hof rumlaufen.
Was ich nicht bedachte, auf dem Hof ist gar kein Hühnerstall - bzw. finde ich den nicht.
Da kam mir erst die Idee, das Huhn in den hofeigenen Briefkasten zu stecken - Huhn sah mir aber doch "etwas" zu groß aus.

Was mir dann einfiel, kann man auf folgendem Bild erahnen. 
Muß ich nun das Huhn zu den alten Ställen bringen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavastulta (9. November 2012)

Du kannst den "Buff", den du durch das Huhn bekommst, auch einfach wegklicken.


----------



## Arasouane (9. November 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Selbst wnen du den Ruf hättest könntest du dir ohne TP die Sachen sowieso nicht kaufen.



Lol Stimmt. Hab Lotus auf 50% Ehrfürchtig und gerade mal 2500 TP seit release.
Bald Klaxxi auf Respektvoll.

Damn mir fehlen TP 

Blizz gief more TP!!!!!!


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Habe mal 'ne Frage zu den Tapferkeitspunkten.

Kann es sein, daß das irgendwie seit heute ... ähm gestern ... verbugged ist?
Ich tätige die ganze Zeit so meine Daylies und merke gerade, daß meine Tapferkeitspunkte gar nicht mehr steigen.
Habe derzeit 500 und da bleibt die Zahl nun auch hängen. 

*edit:*
Ok, laut Anzeige habe ich das wöchentliche Cap erreicht - erste Mal überhaupt. 
Doch sollte eigentlich das Cap nicht bereits seit 5.0.4. Geschichte - also komplett aufgehoben - sein?


----------



## Samweisbilbo (27. November 2012)

Das Cap ist 1000 Punkte pro Woche und MAXIMAL 3000 Punkte insgesamt ;-)

Die Caps wurden nicht wirklich aufgehoben, nur verlagert


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Ich hab den Lotus mit einem einzigen Char (Lederer) auf wohlwollend, das reichte um an die Rezepte für die blauen Hosen-Vz und die 476er Brust-/ Handschuhe zu kommen. Seither keine Dailies da mehr gemacht. Erledige nur noch die Aufgaben der Bauernhof-Fraktionen und kann sehr gut damit leben, vor allem dank der Harmoniepartikel-Bäumchen.

Wobei ich da nicht ganz durchblicke - ich bin bei den Ackerbauern ehrfürchtig, aber die Unterfraktionen, sprich die einzelnen Personen, sind teils grad mal knapp "Bekannte". Wie ist denn das System dahinter?


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. November 2012)

Das ist einfach fremder... Kennst du diese dunklen erdhügel, die man in pandaria finden kann? Da sind Geschenke für die einzelnen Bauern drin, rubinsplitter z.b.. diese erhöhen den Ruf bei den Bauern. Ist ein reines gimmick und Beschäftigung für gelangweilte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. November 2012)

außerdem kannst jedem der aufgeführten npc´s, täglich eine mahlzeit (5stk) kochen, was den ruf erhoht.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Aso. Ja, das mit den Erdhügeln hab ich schon am Rande wahrgenommen, meine Frau findet nur durch pures Vorbeifliegen täglich mehrere. Ich hab mal ein paar Runden gedreht und keinen einzigen gefunden, danach wars mir zu blöd. Mach ich halt weiter die Dailies, irgendwann wird der Ruf bei denen schon steigen. Wofür auch immer.^^


----------



## Raijka (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aso. Ja, das mit den Erdhügeln hab ich schon am Rande wahrgenommen, meine Frau findet nur durch pures Vorbeifliegen täglich mehrere. Ich hab mal ein paar Runden gedreht und keinen einzigen gefunden, danach wars mir zu blöd. Mach ich halt weiter die Dailies, irgendwann wird der Ruf bei denen schon steigen. Wofür auch immer.^^



Ja die dunkle Erde so nennen die Häufchen sich findet man im Kernland eher selten aber nur weil sie überfarmt sind ^^ Aber ehrlich man braucht sie nicht ausser man will einen Yak, Schweine, Hühner, eine Katze, ein Orangenbäumchen, einen Briefkasten und ein ordendlich aufgeräumtes Farmhaus haben ^^ Uuppss hab die Miss Fifi und das Haustier Rote Grille vergessen  Das alles bekommt man wenn die guten Bauern bester Freund sind von ihnen und natürlich einen Erfolg.


----------



## Cemesis (27. November 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Ja die dunkle Erde so nennen die Häufchen sich findet man im Kernland eher selten aber nur weil sie überfarmt sind ^^ Aber ehrlich man braucht sie nicht ausser man will einen Yak, Schweine, Hühner, eine Katze, ein Orangenbäumchen, einen Briefkasten und ein ordendlich aufgeräumtes Farmhaus haben ^^ Uuppss hab die Miss Fifi und das Haustier Rote Grille vergessen  Das alles bekommt man wenn die guten Bauern bester Freund sind von ihnen und natürlich einen Erfolg.



Das alles, was man wirklich braucht und wofür sich die Ruffarmerrei wirklich lohnt... -.-


----------



## Angrimssohn (27. November 2012)

Es sind halt Gimmicks. Wer sie nicht haben will, muss sie nicht versuchen zu erreichen. Ich persönlich finde solchen Sachen super und ich denke das ist es unter anderem auch was WoW aktuell leuchten lässt. Du hast die Möglichkeit viele Dinge zu machen. Aber Du kannst selber entscheiden was Du machen willst. Es ist eine breite Palette und das ist auch gut so!!


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aso. Ja, das mit den Erdhügeln hab ich schon am Rande wahrgenommen, meine Frau findet nur durch pures Vorbeifliegen täglich mehrere. Ich hab mal ein paar Runden gedreht und keinen einzigen gefunden, danach wars mir zu blöd. Mach ich halt weiter die Dailies, irgendwann wird der Ruf bei denen schon steigen. Wofür auch immer.^^



Habs genauso gemacht. Etwas beschleunigen kann man das Ganze, in denen man den einzelnen Personen "ihr" Essen in 5er Packs als Carepaket jeden Tag gibt.

Interessant finde ich jetzt gerade meinen Kochlehrling. Macht Spaß^^


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich man braucht sie nicht ausser man will einen Yak, Schweine, Hühner, eine Katze, ein Orangenbäumchen, einen Briefkasten und ein ordendlich aufgeräumtes Farmhaus haben ^^ Uuppss hab die Miss Fifi und das Haustier Rote Grille vergessen  Das alles bekommt man wenn die guten Bauern bester Freund sind von ihnen und natürlich einen Erfolg.



Und den mogbaren "weißen" Strohhut (best Item ever)

Und ja, ich will das ALLES HABEN AUF MEINEM HOF


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir mal einer den Sinn verraten, warum man als hauptsächlich PvP-interessierter Spieler aus rein (!) belohnungstechnischer Sicht in das neue Daily-Gebiet in der Krasarangwildnis gehen soll? Man soll doch dort PvP-Dailies machen und sich heiße Schlachten liefern... und dann gibts da ausschließlich PvE-Belohnungen, die mir ohne Raidinteresse soviel bringen wie einem Rollstuhlfahrer eine Yamaha? Wer hat sich das denn bitte ausgedacht? Oò Hätte man doch wenigstens handhaben können wie in Archavons Kammer oder in der TB-Festung, da waren auch auch beide Varianten erhältlich (nur als Dropp halt). Komische Sache.


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer den Sinn verraten, warum man als hauptsächlich PvP-interessierter Spieler aus rein (!) belohnungstechnischer Sicht in das neue Daily-Gebiet in der Krasarangwildnis gehen soll? Man soll doch dort PvP-Dailies machen und sich heiße Schlachten liefern... und dann gibts da ausschließlich PvE-Belohnungen, die mir ohne Raidinteresse soviel bringen wie einem Rollstuhlfahrer eine Yamaha? Wer hat sich das denn bitte ausgedacht? Oò Hätte man doch wenigstens handhaben können wie in Archavons Kammer oder in der TB-Festung, da waren auch auch beide Varianten erhältlich (nur als Dropp halt). Komische Sache.



Die Belohnungen gibt's dafür, dass PvE Spieler auch ins "Open PvP" reingelockt werden. Bei den PvP Spielern ging man vermutlich davon aus, dass ihnen (Open-)PvP auch wirklich Spaß macht und ihnen dieser Spaß (zB. PvE-Spieler abziehen - auf Destromath zB. ärgern 5-6 Allianzspieler jeden Abend Unmengen an Hordespielern und gewinnen noch dazu zumeist, obwohl sie selbst in der Schlacht massiv in Unterzahl sind - hab Samstag knapp 2,5h damit zugebracht, die 6 Dailies in der Mine zu machen...bin ca. 30 Mal getötet worden) und das bißchen Ehrepunkte ausreicht um daran teilzunehmen


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> zB. PvE-Spieler abziehen


Achsoooo, dass ich daran nicht gedacht hab! Ich spiel auch einem PvP-Server... kurz afk, PvEler ganken. Nein mal im Ernst, das soll ja wohl ein Witz sein. Keine Ahnung was sich Blizzard davon erhofft, zumal das Fraktionen-Ungleichgewicht auf vielen Servern eher größer denn kleiner wird. Apropos:



Derulu schrieb:


> - auf Destromath zB. ärgern 5-6 Allianzspieler jeden Abend Unmengen an Hordespielern und gewinnen noch dazu zumeist, obwohl sie selbst in der Schlacht massiv in Unterzahl sind - hab Samstag knapp 2,5h damit zugebracht, die 6 Dailies in der Mine zu machen...bin ca. 30 Mal getötet worden) und das bißchen Ehrepunkte ausreicht um daran teilzunehmen


Auf Destro gibts noch Allianz? Und die gewinnen auch noch? oO Also wenn die Horde da nicht in der Lage ist sich mal zusammenzuschließen und die paar Hanseln am nächstgelegenen FH zu campen bis denen die Kotze kommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Aber da ich auch Allianz spiele... ein Hoch auf diese Recken. ;P


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auf Destro gibts noch Allianz? Und die gewinnen auch noch? oO Also wenn die Horde da nicht in der Lage ist sich mal zusammenzuschließen und die paar Hanseln am nächstgelegenen FH zu campen bis denen die Kotze kommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Aber da ich auch Allianz spiele... ein Hoch auf diese Recken. ;P



Samstag 20:30 Uhr - 5 Allianzspieler (1x Krieger, 1x Priester, 1x Heildruide, 1x Jäger, 1x DK) mit Ausrüstung am obene PvP-Rüstungslimit (sogar der Heiligpriester hatte über 100k mehr Leben als mein 451er-Schnitt-Mönch) vs. ca. 20-25 Hordespieler, alle mit PvE Rüstung im "mittleren" Bereich (wohl so von iLevel 440- 485) - Allianz zwar ab und an auch gestorben aber im Endeffekt hab ich knapp 2,5h benötigt ...für 6 Quests 

Aber die 5 (und noch 5-6 Schurken und noch so 4-5 Druiden) machen sich ja seit Jahren den Spaß, die gegenerische Fraktion beim Dailiesfarmen abzugrasen^^


----------



## garak111 (3. Dezember 2012)

@ Derulu:
"Reingelockt" ist da der absolut passende Ausdruck.

Habe mich mit den neuen Dailies nicht so beschäfftigt und bin entsprechend dem Quest in die Mine rein. Nun, in der Mine musste ich gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen. Pöse, Pöse Hordler haben mich da unten so gefühlte 100-mal ordentlich verdroschen. Jo, ich werde älter und habe auch so den Drang zum Kampf Mann gegen Mann/Frau etwas verloren, aber für mich habe ich die notwendige Konsequenz gezogen. Der liebe King Wrynn kann mir von mir aus Items mit einer Stufe von 600 anbieten, dann würde ich ihm immer noch meinen Worgenallerwertesten zeigen. Soll die machen wer will, ich bestimmt nicht. Wer da ganken will oder gegankt werden möchte, soll sie machen. Als PvE´ler auf einem PvP Server ist es schon mal normal, bei den Täglichen eine mal von einem Hordler abzubekommen, aber ich empfinde das neue Open-PVP-Gebiet als Schlachtkessel.

ABER: so schön ist das neue WOW: MANN/FRAU muss ja nicht. 

PS: Vielleicht, wenn das Blut auf meiner Schnauze getrocknet ist, werd ich doch mal wieder Richtung Kraserang ziehen. Das Schwert mag mit der Zeit stumpf geworden zu sein, aber es ist noch lange nicht zerbrochen.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Dezember 2012)

Erst sagst Du:


garak111 schrieb:


> Der liebe King Wrynn kann mir von mir aus Items mit einer Stufe von 600 anbieten, dann würde ich ihm immer noch meinen Worgenallerwertesten zeigen. Soll die machen wer will, ich bestimmt nicht.



Nur um 3 Sätze später zu relativieren:


garak111 schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht, wenn das Blut auf meiner Schnauze getrocknet ist, werd ich doch mal wieder Richtung Kraserang ziehen. Das Schwert mag mit der Zeit stumpf geworden zu sein, aber es ist noch lange nicht zerbrochen.



Die haben also noch nicht hart genug zugeschlagen wenn Du schon wieder wankelmütig wirst.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber die 5 (und noch 5-6 Schurken und noch so 4-5 Druiden) machen sich ja seit Jahren den Spaß, die gegenerische Fraktion beim Dailiesfarmen abzugrasen^^




das könnte locker auf meinem realm sein,bloss genau andersrum...da sind die hordler nämlich massiv in überzahl...die sind da manchmal mit 10-15 leuten vertreten,während 5 oder 6 die allis abhalten da irgendein fuss aufm boden zu kriegen...zum glück nur manchmal...

aber ärgerlich war es für mich als pala letztes mal als ich da questen wollte udn ausgerechnet ein mage, ein hexer und ein shadowpriest nacheinander über mich herzogen...aber genau meine art von gegner mit denen ich überhaupt nix anfangen kann...udn meist greifen die auch noch an,wenn ich eh 3 gegener am arsch kleben habe...

aber genau das ist halt der reiz aufm pvp-server.du musst ständig auf der hut sein von der anderen fraktion angegriffen zu werden...toll ist es dann immer wenn der gegner der dich angreift ins gras beisst,dann freut man sich doppelt über seine quests,oder wenn sich kurzerhand mal per aufruf mit anderen allis zusammengeschlossen wird und die hordenganker vertrieben werden...das ist dann immer so ein riesengezerge mit 10-15 spielern udn nochmal so ner anzahl von npcs dazwischen...und das macht halt open pvp aus...wird sich früh genug wieder alles beruhigen,wenn keiner mehr darauf interesse hat udn die quests alle abgefarmt sind.also solange da noch action ist...mit gebrüll hineinstürmen


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das könnte locker auf meinem realm sein,bloss genau andersrum...da sind die hordler nämlich massiv in überzahl...die sind da manchmal mit 10-15 leuten vertreten,während 5 oder 6 die allis abhalten da irgendein fuss aufm boden zu kriegen...zum glück nur manchmal...



Bei uns ist die Horde ca. 9:1 in der Überzahl... aber die wenigen von der Allianz, die noch da sind, sind eben absolute "PvP-Cracks" die drauf stehen in Unterzahl zu kämpfen (und es auch "trainiert" haben) ...aber bei der horde sind es, dank Überzahl, größtenteils unbedarfte PvE Spieler, die sich auf dem PvP Server tummeln (weil ja "keine Gefahr droht, von den paar Allis")


----------



## garak111 (3. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die haben also noch nicht hart genug zugeschlagen wenn Du schon wieder wankelmütig wirst.



An dem Tag schon, aber die Schmerzen gehen in Rachegelüste über. So war es zumindest bisher. Und wenn die "Lust" nicht mehr aufkommt, naja dann halt nicht.
Nur wegen den Items würd ich nicht in die Schlacht ziehen.
Und dem Wrynn zeig ich sowieso immer den A..., der braucht des


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. Dezember 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Derulu:
> Jo, ich werde älter und habe auch so den Drang zum Kampf Mann gegen Mann/Frau etwas verloren, aber für mich habe ich die notwendige Konsequenz gezogen. Der liebe King Wrynn kann mir von mir aus Items mit einer Stufe von 600 anbieten, dann würde ich ihm immer noch meinen Worgenallerwertesten zeigen. Soll die machen wer will, ich bestimmt nicht. Wer da ganken will oder gegankt werden möchte, soll sie machen. Als PvE´ler auf einem PvP Server ist es schon mal normal, bei den Täglichen eine mal von einem Hordler abzubekommen, aber ich empfinde das neue Open-PVP-Gebiet als Schlachtkessel.



Sowas von */Sign *und schön geschrieben. Nachdem ich gesehen habe, worum es da geht, habe ich alles gekickt und diese Zone ist für mich Tabu.

Überhaupt kann ich sagen 5.1 = viel Bla = wenig neues, noch viel weniger gutes. Ja das mit dem Rufbonus ist cool für Twinks, aber einer musste
es ja auf die harte Tour machen und es sind immer noch arg viele Dailies die da rufen._ (Ich mag an sich Dailies, wollte es nur anmerken)_

Und warum ist das Tauschverhältnis Harmonie_Goldlotus nun 1 zu 2 (statt vorher 1 zu 3) ? - Danke auch...


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> 1) Überhaupt kann ich sagen 5.1 = viel Bla = wenig neues, noch viel weniger gutes. Ja das mit dem Rufbonus ist cool für Twinks, aber einer musste
> es ja auf die harte Tour machen und es sind immer noch arg viele Dailies die da rufen._ (Ich mag an sich Dailies, wollte es nur anmerken)_
> 
> 2) Und warum ist das Tauschverhältnis Harmonie_Goldlotus nun 1 zu 2 (statt vorher 1 zu 3) ? - Danke auch...



ad 1) gibt auch dem ersten Charakter ab Respektvoll doppelten Ruf (ja, manche machen das nicht nur im items zu bekommen^^ - Klaxxi und Lotus haben zB. ne nette Story) 
ad 2) Weil die Spawnrate auf die Hälfte gesenkt wurde...nä, ka...vermutlich "Verknappung", da zu günstig


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit Anfang letzter Woche die Möglichkeit durch die accountgebundenen Marken mehr Ruf bei den Fraktionen
zu bekommen. Was mache ich?
Logge letzten Donnerstag aus und bin seitdem nicht mehr online.
Wenn es einen nervt, jeden Tag dieselben Dailies durchzumachen, einfach eine Pause einlegen.
Man kann natürlich auch komplett ohne Dailies in die heroischen Instanzen oder den LFR.
Rezepte? Mounts? Fun Items? Braucht man die wirklich mit Main und mit allen Twinks?
Prioritäten setzen heisst es hier.


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (5. Dezember 2012)

aber mal ehrlich das rufsystem und auch die maximale obergrenze sowie die erhaltenen marken für diverse sachen haben meiner meinung nach in wow nichts zu suchen das gehört in bilige browser games wer soviel geld kassiert wie blizz solte doch mehr auf spielinhalte setzten und nicht ein so kompliziertes und völlig überfrachtetes währungssystem in ihrem top spiel haben also BLIZZ ändert etwas


----------



## garak111 (5. Dezember 2012)

JohnCoffee174 schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich das rufsystem und auch die maximale obergrenze sowie die erhaltenen marken für diverse sachen haben meiner meinung nach in wow nichts zu suchen das gehört in bilige browser games wer soviel geld kassiert wie blizz solte doch mehr auf spielinhalte setzten und nicht ein so kompliziertes und völlig überfrachtetes währungssystem in ihrem top spiel haben also BLIZZ ändert etwas



Sorry sehe ich ganz anders. Blizzard hat nun viele Möglichkeiten geschaffen, sich für seine monatlichen 13 EUR zu beschäfftigen/unterhalten, sei es mit Raids, Instanzen, Haustierkämpfe, Rufquest und mehr.

Und zum tausendundeinenmal: Niemand MUSS dailies machen. Der einzige, der einen dazu zwingt ist die eigene innere Einstellung. Und dafür kann Blizzard nichts. 

Willste nicht, mach es nicht. Machste trotzdem, beschwer dich nicht. Gefällts dir nicht (mehr), hör auf. 

So einfach ist das, aber Hauptsache man kann sich beschweren.


----------



## Trisch (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist doch ob die heutigen Raider überhaupt noch wissen was es für ein Aufwand früher notwendig war um bestimmte Bosse überhaupt legen zu können. Als man für Huhuran den halben Raid mit max Naturresi ausstatten musste, als man Schattenschutztränke für den einen Boss in Naxx farmen musste und das Grabmoos so verdammt wenig spawnpunkte hatte, als man die Mama im Schwarzen Tempel erst legen konnte nachdem der Raid fast komplett mit Schattenresi ausgestattet war und die Mats dazu eigentlich nur in Tempel selber droppten.

DAS war unnötiger Aufwand, heute sind die Daylies nur noch langweilig aber dafür nicht zwingend notwendig im Gegensatz zu früheren Raidbedingungen.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Dezember 2012)

Trisch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ob die heutigen Raider überhaupt noch wissen was es für ein Aufwand früher notwendig war um bestimmte Bosse überhaupt legen zu können. Als man für Huhuran den halben Raid mit max Naturresi ausstatten musste, als man Schattenschutztränke für den einen Boss in Naxx farmen musste und das Grabmoos so verdammt wenig spawnpunkte hatte, als man die Mama im Schwarzen Tempel erst legen konnte nachdem der Raid fast komplett mit Schattenresi ausgestattet war und die Mats dazu eigentlich nur in Tempel selber droppten.


und seitdem es nun einfach ist (auch Dank lfr) mache ich da auch mal mit  und eig. gibt es keine Wipes mehr, rein-raus-fertig. Puh genau richtig für mich, BGs sind viel anstrengender oO


----------



## Su-Si (5. Dezember 2012)

Wer sagt dass man alle Angebote (sofort) wahrnehmen können soll/muss?

Sucht euch was Passendes aus und freut euch, dass es auch nach Erledigung der aktuellen Aufgaben genug zu tun gibt, um nicht sofort nach ein paar Wochen hier rumjammern zu müssen, wie schnell alles langweilig geworden ist.

Immerhin schließen sich viel Content und schnell aufkommende Langeweile aus. Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, wäre das ein Indiz dafür, dass das Spiel an sich nicht mehr das richtige für einen ist. 




Oder kurz: Kann ein Spiel eigentlich "zu viel" Content haben?


----------



## Tidra-on (5. Dezember 2012)

Also normalerweise gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die nicht verstehen das Daylies als Zwang gesehen werden, erst Recht nicht nachdem es die Com war die nach einer Aufhebung der 25er Grenze jahrelang geschrien hat. Was automatisch heisst, das die Masse mehr als 25 ! Daylies am Tag machen WOLLTE. Nun können sie nun ists zuviel. Und natürlich war keiner der jetzigen Aufschreier unter denen die die Begrenzung angekotzt hat.

ABER ich lasse mir gewiss nicht Daylies als Content verkaufen. Auch nicht wenn da mal ein zwei normale Quests (und mehr sinds net) eingeschoben werden. Content war BC. Questreihen zum Freischalten von Heros, Raids etc. Knackige Heros die eben nicht mal in 10-20 Minuten durchgerusht waren., und vor allem aufeinander aufgebaut haben. Nicht dieser aufgewärmte Classic Mist den alle Welt so toll findet...die zudem völlig zusammenhanglos da reingeknallt werden. Und ja zum Content haben lange Quest/Rufreihen wie Kara Schlüssel etc gehört....Es gibt sovieles was Content ist, und das ist nicht MoP. Leider. Kaum einen fällt auf, das das gesamte MoP Gebiet deutlich kleiner und kürzer als BC und sogar noch Woltk und selbst Cata ist. Zum Content gehört für mich auch zb Mats farmen für einen Raidgang usw. 4 oder 5 neue Dungeons für einen ganzen Kontinent. Und hier wird ernsthaft von Content geredet? Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad fang ich gar nicht erst an....


----------



## Super PePe (6. Dezember 2012)

Freaks, Skiller, auf brennender Kohlesitzer machen keine täglichen Quest. Sie folgen einfach Chuck Norris und gehen so alles umhauen was bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist und dabei ihre Beute fallen lassen. 
Dann gibt es die "Regenwetterquester". Die teilen die gleiche Leidenschaft wie "Langeweile kann aber von WoW die Finger nicht lassen" Spieler und "Ah da gibts ein Mount, da könnte ich doch mal questen" Teilzeitquester.
Und es gibt die Ängstlichen, die glauben man kann Heros nur gehen wenn man Gear von XXX hat und raiden geht erst wenn man X-mal Heros war und schon voll episch ist durch die tägliche Questbelohnung der jewieligen Fraktionen. Sie teilen die Ansichten mit den "ich muss neben dem Raiden auch gleichzeitig bei 73829 Fraktionen ehrfürchtig sein bevor der nächste Content kommt" Freaks (meistens sind das Pendler - zwischen Coffeeshop, McKing und Mediamarkt).
Und zu guter Letzt gibt es die Hypridies, die alles mit einem Char durchziehen bis die Augen rotunterlaufen vergessen sich selbst zu befeuchten. Jedoch dann mit allen andern EndlvlChars eine ruhige Kugel schieben, weil sie zum 5mal feststellen das es nicht notwendig war gleich alles in einem Stück "abzureiten" - jedoch es auch nicht schlimm fanden es getan zu haben.

Ah und es gibt die ewig Unzufriedenen (sie stellen im Grunde auch die öffentliche Mehrheit von Spielen dar (auch wenn sie im Grund nur eine Minderheit sind)- ihre Grund ein Spiel zu kaufen besteht darin einfach mal über was neues meckern zu können - gestern war es das 25er Cap heute sind 25 Quests schon zu viel - damals war es das Lootsystem und die Community die sich gegenseitig die Butter vorm Brot klaute - heute ist es die fehlende 101% Chance auf Items durch das neue System), denen im Grund alles zu viel ist - komischerweise jedoch weiterspielen


----------



## Thestixxxx (6. Dezember 2012)

für mich steht fest das blizz hier ungeschickt agiert hat und zuwenig vertrauen ins eigene spiel hatte. viele leute sehen sich halt gezwungen die dailys zu machen obwohl sie lieber mal wieder was anderes machen würden.


----------



## RedShirt (6. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> ... nicht nachdem es die Com war die nach einer Aufhebung der 25er Grenze jahrelang geschrien hat. Was automatisch heisst, das die Masse mehr als 25 ! Daylies am Tag machen WOLLTE.



Erm, es gibt Tage, da möchte man 30 machen, und Tage, wo man nur 1 oder keine macht. Wer diktiert solche omniösen Höchstgrenzen?
Abschaffung war OK, auch wenn ich meine 25 nur Anfang MoP (wegen Fraktionen) voll hatte. Jetzt... 1? 0?



Tidra-on schrieb:


> ABER ich lasse mir gewiss nicht Daylies als Content verkaufen.


Ah, ok. Isle of Quel'danas war total anders. Ach halt... da gabs auf high-pop Servern schnell alles freigeschaltet, auf low-pop ... viel Spaß.
Japp, *das* ist Content?



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Content war BC.



Ah ja, schauen wir uns das mal an:



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Questreihen zum Freischalten von Heros, Raids etc. Knackige Heros die eben nicht mal in 10-20 Minuten durchgerusht waren., und vor allem aufeinander aufgebaut haben.



Beim ersten Char interessant - aber hat mans einmal gesehen -> langt. Man konnte ne Menge Zeit reinpressen - klar. 
Der Aufbau ist immer noch gegeben. Wenn man kein Gear craftet, und keine Dungeons geht, wird Dich niemand in den Normalmode mitnehmen.

BC hatte ja nur 1 Modus, zudem. Skalierbar für ... wen? Eine Gruppe.




Tidra-on schrieb:


> Und ja zum Content haben lange Quest/Rufreihen wie Kara Schlüssel etc gehört....Es gibt sovieles was Content ist, und das ist nicht MoP. Leider. Kaum einen fällt auf, das das gesamte MoP Gebiet deutlich kleiner und kürzer als BC und sogar noch Woltk und selbst Cata ist. Zum Content gehört für mich auch zb Mats farmen für einen Raidgang usw. 4 oder 5 neue Dungeons für einen ganzen Kontinent. Und hier wird ernsthaft von Content geredet? Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad fang ich gar nicht erst an....



- Schlüssel, damit man überhaupt in einen Raid kann, natürlich auf jedem Char freizuspielen
- Mats farmen

Ist kein Content, das ist "Streckung". Was hat Mats farmen mit Daily q gemeinsam? --> grind, repetitiv und langweilig, man streitet um Mobs, alles für "Voraussetzung" für Raid (=Gear, bzw. Res-Mats oder Trankzutaten).
Begründe nochmal, warum Daily-Q dann kein Content sind...? =)

-4-5 neue Dungeons ... am Anfang des Tiers... Und die Classic-Reworks sind sehr gut gelungen, da steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad... OK, alle Challenge-Modes schon auf Gold durch? Den World-First für den Himmelsdrachen-Metaerfolg hast aber net, der war ja erst kürzlich... insofern... Ist der Grad zu hart oder liegt es an einer anderen Sache? =)

Ich find solche Verherrlichungen immer wieder süß.


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2012)

Hm...."Alternativer Beschäftigungsweg" (neben PvP, Raiden, Instanzgrinden, etc.)....damit wäre doch eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## Kehlas (6. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nö finde ich nicht - zumal Du fürs Vorankommen eh nicht alle Fraktionen benötigst.
> Daher kann ja jeder entscheiden, wie gründlich er alles abgrast.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, soooo lange bist du ja auch noch nicht im Forum angemeldet


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Das fällt Dir anderthalb Monate, nachdem er das geschrieben hat, auf? Guten Morgen.


----------



## Xidish (6. Dezember 2012)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Naja, soooo lange bist du ja auch noch nicht im Forum angemeldet


Bin ich schon länger - nur was hat das Anmeldedatum mit meinem Post oder dem Thread hier zu tun?



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das fällt Dir anderthalb Monate, nachdem er das geschrieben hat, auf? Guten Morgen.



... zumal ich seit September 2006 hier registriert bin (wennauch nicht unter diesem Nick)...


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ums kurz zu machen:
Wer denkt MOP wäre ein harter Einstieg für Raider
hat BC offenbar kaum bis garnicht miterlebt.

Und nebenbei: die Dailies sind lediglich der Weg zum Content.

Dieses Geheule: "Hilfe, ich muss tatsächlich mal was tun um was zu erreichen"
hilft euch doch auch nicht weiter. Zähne zusammen oder sein lassen.


----------



## Tidra-on (6. Dezember 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 1. Erm, es gibt Tage, da möchte man 30 machen, und Tage, wo man nur 1 oder keine macht. Wer diktiert solche omniösen Höchstgrenzen?
> Abschaffung war OK, auch wenn ich meine 25 nur Anfang MoP (wegen Fraktionen) voll hatte. Jetzt... 1? 0?
> 
> 
> ...



Vorweg, du reisst ausseinander wies dir gefällt und butterst süffisant dazu "Verherrlichung"
Aber der Reihenfolge nach:

1. Hat sich nicht geändert oder? Irgendwie scheint sich jedoch die Masse gezwungen zu sehen. (im übrigen wer genau liest, ich sagte bereits ich hab mit den daylies und auch der masse kein Problem) Das grundlegende Problem sitzt hinter dem Rechner. Gib dem WoW Spieler die Möglichkeit tausend Daylies am Tag zu machen. Er wird sich beschweren es sind zu viele. OBWOHL sie eben nicht aus spielmechanischer Sicht zwingend sind. 

2. Die Insel, war ein Teil von BC. Genauso wie Aldor, Seher usw. Ich habe nie behauptet das ich Daylies in BC toll fand. Und vopr allem hab ich nie gesagt Daylies in BC waren Content. Ich sehe das Gesamtprodukt. Und sry auch wenn du es anders siehst. Ich hatte wesentlich mehr zu tun auf Max Lev.

3. Hier genau ist die Frage, muss weil viele mehr als einen Char haben, der generale Content kürzer ausfallen nur weil das Twinken dadurch leichter wird? Oder mags vielleicht besser sein ein Spiel nicht auf tausend Twinks auszulegen sondern eben darauf EINEN Char, dafür aber mit genug Inhalt zu spielen?

4. Streckung sind Daylies wie in MoP. Dagegen waren selbst die BC, von dir zitierten Quel`danas Daylies eher ein Nebenher als eine komplette Auslegung. Mats farmen gehörte zur Vorbereitung. Ich fand BC persönlich, nicht übermässig streckend dahingehend. Da ware Classic eher deinem Beispiel entsprechend. Und Classic verherrliche ich keineswegs.

5. Sry, aber wer bei einem kompletten Add On sagt das 4-5 neue Dungeons und das Aufwärmen von völlig zusammenhanglos reingewürfelten aufbereiteten schon bestehenden Instanzen ne tolle Leistung ist. Pfffft. Echt mir unverständlich.

6. Und hier sry wirds dumm. Dümmer gehts kaum. Was zum Geier soll Challenge mit Inhalt zu tun haben? Und warum muss ich das durchhhaben weil ich Inhalt will, und nicht das was mir als solcher verkauft wird? 

Nochmal. Damits jeder versteht. ICH MAG MoP. Wegen den Pet Battles, Farmarama und und und. Aber all das ist kein Inhalt. Wenn mir jemand anbietet bei Game XY, fern ab der Geschichte Tetris zu spieln, ist das ne tolle Idee. Aber kein Content, kein Inhalt. Auch ein Dungeon in 3 verschiedenen Stufen : Normal, Hero, Challenge....ist KEIN zusätzlicher Inhalt. Das ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ne ABM. Und es ist ja nicht so das es Blizz in der Vergangenheit nicht besser gemacht hatte.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Vorweg, du reisst ausseinander wies dir gefällt und butterst süffisant dazu "Verherrlichung"
> Aber der Reihenfolge nach:
> 
> 1. Hat sich nicht geändert oder? Irgendwie scheint sich jedoch die Masse gezwungen zu sehen. (im übrigen wer genau liest, ich sagte bereits ich hab mit den daylies und auch der masse kein Problem) Das grundlegende Problem sitzt hinter dem Rechner. Gib dem WoW Spieler die Möglichkeit tausend Daylies am Tag zu machen. Er wird sich beschweren es sind zu viele. OBWOHL sie eben nicht aus spielmechanischer Sicht zwingend sind.



Ein Grund jegliche Schwarmintelligenzverherrlicher den Rücken zu zeigen . 

Denn jeder der sich über "zuviel" und angeblich suggestiven ZWang aufregt, müsst auch im Laden solang kaufen bis alle Regal leer sind - er ist nicht mehr Herr über sich selbst - traurige Gestalten im Grund, die man bemitleiden sollte - jedenfalls was die aktuelle Argumentation betrifft. Ein Alki muss solang trinken bis der Barmann seine Kneipe schließt wegen Mangel an Drogen. Ich hoffe es ist klar das die Mehrheit ein Problem mit selbstgesteckten Maßen hat - seine eigene Gier zu kontrollieren, statt sich von ihr kontrollieren zu lassen - Masshalt ist halt out und Gier ist Geil. Mit diesen Massen kann man gut Geld und ingame gut Gold verdienen - sie meckern und konsumieren dennoch - was will man mehr


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Nochmal. Damits jeder versteht. ICH MAG MoP. Wegen den Pet Battles, Farmarama und und und. Aber all das ist kein Inhalt. Wenn mir jemand anbietet bei Game XY, fern ab der Geschichte Tetris zu spieln, ist das ne tolle Idee. Aber kein Content, kein Inhalt.



Was ist es denn dann? Jede Möglichkeit zur Beschäftigung (der Spieler) ist "Inhalt"...darum nennt sich 5.1 auch "Inhaltspatch" obwohl nichts weiteres Instanzartiges seinen Weg ins Spiel gefunden hat 

Viele Spieler negieren dies aber, denn für Sie ist "Inhalt" (im Endgame), Raids, Instanzen und PvP und Quests sind nur Mittel zum Zweck auf dem Weg dorthin


----------



## Keashaa (7. Dezember 2012)

Das "Wiederholen" von Aufgaben (wobei ich das Wort Wiederholen an sich unpassend finde, aber es fällt mir kein besseres ein) ist doch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil jeglicher Spielart bzw. des Lebens. Sei es nun das wöchentliche Raiden (wiederholtes Bestreiten einer großteils geskripteten Bossmechanik), das tägliche Questen (wobei es hier von Blizzard schon extra so gemacht wurde, dass die meisten Fraktionen mehrere Questareale haben, die sich abwechseln können, damit der Wiederholungsfaktor reduziert wird), das Spiel gegen andere Spieler (und auch wenn man nie wissen kann, was der andere Spieler jetzt genau tun wird, indem man die andere Klasse genannt bekommt, weiß man um gewisse Dinge, und in die Arena zu gehen oder Schlachtfelder zu besuchen ist auch nur ein wiederholender Prozess) oder auch einfach nur das Sammeln von Handwerksgegenständen, Reittieren oder Haustieren.

Brettspiele, Kartenspiele oder was auch immer bestehen auch nur aus der Wiederholung ein und desselben Spielprinzips. Dies kann man zum Teil erweitern und jede Partie mag ein wenig anders verlaufen, aber es läuft trotzdem auf dasselbe hinaus. Sei es Siedler von Catan, UNO, Bomberman oder was auch immer.

Daher muss der Spieler sich fragen, ob ihm das ganze zusagt.

Und zu den Vergleichen mit Classic und den anderen Erweiterungen:
Auch in Classic hast du auf dem Maximallevel in erster Linie wiederholbare Dinge getan (Materialen farmen usw). In Burning Crusade war es genauso. Wrath of the Lich King und Cataclysm bilden da keine Ausnahme. Warum sollte also ausgerechnet Mists of Pandaria da etwas anders machen?


----------



## riggedi (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich versteh diese ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Ist doch super, dass man ordentlich was zu tun hat. Wär´s andersrum gäb´s noch mehr Gemecker. Und nun, wo man, je nach Intensität, wochen- und monatelang was unternehmen kann, Aufgaben vor sich hat, kommen Beschwerden. Kategorie: Meine Freundin will zuviel Sex, Mami gibt mir zu viel Taschengeld oder ich hab zuviel Freizeit. WTF!!!


----------



## garak111 (7. Dezember 2012)

@riggede:
Geht mir genauso. Ich vestehe es auch nicht mehr. Und am besten sind die Vergleiche mit Klassik und BC - wie toll die angeblich waren -. Ist nur komisch, dass mir da im Vergleich zu MOP verdammt wenig einfallen will. Nur mal so ein kleiner Ablauf für die, die (ein bisschen pro-) Raiden in Klassik nicht am eigenen Leib erfahren durften. Da ich selber MC, BWL, AQ 40 clear und Naxx 2 Flügel + 3 Bosse geschafft habe, kann ich doch ein kleines Bild des Spieles erzählen.

3/4 Tage wöchentlich a 3-4 Stunden raiden, also wöchentlich zwischen 9 und 16 Stunden.
  -Nun, das machen auch jetzt noch viele -

Fläschen der obersten Macht herstellen/farmen.

Die genauen Mats weiss ich nicht mehr, aber schwarzer Lotus musste im AH gekauft werden, so selten wie der war. Auch teilweise noch andere Pflänzchen, oder man kaufte ein Fläschchen für ca. 50 g im AH. 50 g waren für viele ca 1/10 des Gesamtvermögens. Dailies für Goldbeschaffen gab es nicht. Sinnloses Grinden bei Tyrns Hand um das notwendige Gold für Mats und Rep-Kosten. Ja, das hat so richtig Spass gemacht. Und welche tolle Beschäfftigung gabs in Klassik noch? ... ich überlege mal.... eigentlich nichts. Und ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, was die gemacht haben, die nicht geraidet haben. Noch sinnloseres gefarme für für noch sinnfreier Items. Da warüberhaupt nichts tolles.

Und was war denn bitte so fantastisch in BC?
Iemts mit resi farmen, damit man im Raid was reissen kann. Oder Die tollen Schlüsselquest. Blut von Endbosses sammeln, damit man in den nächsten kommt. Ja, wer die ganze Zeit geraidet hat, für den war es ja noch lustig. Aber wie sollten das denn die Quesreinsteiger schaffen???? Wenn keine Gruppe zu Boss XY mehr geht, ich aber den Loot benötige, um in den aktuellen Raid zu kommen. Ein ganz, ganz tolle Sache... 
Eine Aussnahme gab es. Karazhan war ein ganz gelungene Erfindung von Blizzard in Erinnerung. Der erste 10er Raid, mit ganz tollen Bossen. Das ist aber das einzige, was mir positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist.
Beschäfftigung ohne Raids gab es eigentlich erst durch die Insel mit ihren Dailies, bei deinen man die tollen Items in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen hat. 
Zuletzt noch, wem es gefallen hat, gut jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, ich will keinem von meiner Meinung überzeugen, aber die Aussage alles war so toll damals und nun ist alles besch..... ist Quatsch mit Soße.

Jetzt bietet Blizz verschiedenste Unterhaltungsmöglichkeiten an. Da kann jeder was für sich finden. 

Und wenn einem gar nichts mehr zusagt: Abo kündigen, Spiel deinstallieren und einfach lautlos/kommentarlos aufhören.


----------



## Ulkhor (7. Dezember 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Jetzt bietet Blizz verschiedenste Unterhaltungsmöglichkeiten an. Da kann jeder was für sich finden.
> 
> Und wenn einem gar nichts mehr zusagt: Abo kündigen, Spiel deinstallieren und einfach lautlos/kommentarlos aufhören.


seh ich genau so, aber wie heißt es doch so schön?:

jammern auf hohem niveau ... oder: first world problems


----------



## Zentoro (7. Dezember 2012)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ich versteh diese ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Ist doch super, dass man ordentlich was zu tun hat. Wär´s andersrum gäb´s noch mehr Gemecker. Und nun, wo man, je nach Intensität, wochen- und monatelang was unternehmen kann, Aufgaben vor sich hat, kommen Beschwerden. Kategorie: Meine Freundin will zuviel Sex, Mami gibt mir zu viel Taschengeld oder ich hab zuviel Freizeit. WTF!!!




Das ist es! Es gibt so viele verschiedene Dinge, die man tun kann. Das ist doch klasse. Ich habe bisher keine Sekunde getwinkt, weil ich mit einer Figur komplett "ausgelastet" bin. Da kommt schon fast das Classic-Feeling auf!


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist ja jetzt beseitigt. Dreh- und Angelpunkt der Argumentation war doch oftmals, das man auf Fraktionen angewiesen ist, um besseres Equipment zu bekommen und auch, das die Tapferkeitspunkte ja sonst nicht nutzbar sind.

Das Aufwertungssystem jedoch übernimmt nun die Position. Fraktionen sind nun tatsächlich "unnötig", sprich es gibt spätestens jetzt keinen "Zwang" mehr, da man seine epischen Items, die man ja über den LFR bekommen kann, mit Tapferkeitspunkten aufwerten kann.


----------

